# Donor Bumps, babies and beyond part 13!



## Marielou

New home girls!

To our new ladies - if you could let me know your EDD/babies DOB I will update the list 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Jack ~ 26/10/00

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Ben ~ 18/11/03

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIUI ~ Jude ~ 16/08/05 

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06 

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06 

Tibbelt ~ Sweetiepie and cupcake

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ James ~ 2/11/06 

Sarah JJ ~ DIVF ~ Charlotte ~ 7/11/06 

Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06

Suziegirl64 ~ DEFET ~ Franklin ~ 01/12/06

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ Hannah ~ 25/01/07

Moodycat ~ DEIVF ~ Daniel ~ 03/02/07

3isacharm ~ DEFET ~ Caroline ~ 06/02/07 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 16/02/07

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ Toby ~ 09/03/07 

Sarahx ~ DIVF ~ Tadhg and Malachy ~ 03/04/07 

Dazzled ~ DIUI ~ Aaron ~ 01/05/07

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ Nathan ~ 14/05/07 

Colly ~ DIVF ~ Jimmy ~ 13/07/07 

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ Erin ~ 25/07/07 

Kimberley24 ~ DIUI ~ Little girl ~ 05/08/07

Tiffanyb ~ DIUI ~ Tilly ~ 14/08/07 

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI ~ James ~ 19/09/07

BBPiglet7 ~ DEIVF ~ Jessica and Emily ~ 25/09/07 

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ Maisy ~ 29/09/07

Pip34 ~ DIUI ~ Tyler ~ 04/10/07

pippilongstockings ~ DIUI ~ Luke 09/10/07

RachJulie ~ DI ~ Alex ~ 10/10/07 

Gina ~ DI ~ Ember ~ 19/10/07 

Alison0702 & DP ~ DIVF ~ Alex  and Christoper 21/10/07

SarW ~ DIUI ~ Alice ~01/12/07

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIVF ~ Bruno ~30/01/08

Tawny ~ DFET ~ Jessica ~ 08/05/08

LizBL ~ DIUI ~ Mila ~ 03/08/08

Eli.g ~ DIUI ~ Finlay ~ 28/08/08

Tequilla Queen ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Lily ~ 30/08/08

Hellys ~ DIVF ~ Emily ~ 28/10/08

Camberwell nell ~ DEIVF ~ Emily ~ 04/01/09 

CalamityJ ~ DEIVF ~ Benjamin ~ 24/02/09 

Bloofuss ~ DEIVF ~ Lyle ~ 22/03/09

Louloumac ~ DIUI ~ Rosa and Isabella ~ 04/04/09

Bronte ~ DIVF ~ Oscar ~ 13/04/09

spooks ~ DIUI ~ Baby spooks 

bungeee ~ DIUI ~ Baby boy twins! ~ 16/04/09

odette ~ DEICSI ~ Jack ~ 24/04/09

snoopygirl79 ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Chloe 06/05/09

Maz08 ~ DEIVIA ~ Melissa 13/05/09

Mitchie ~ DIVF ~ Alfie ~ 14/05/09

Bumps 

Daisee ~ DIVF ~ EDD 22/05/09 

Spaykay ~ DEIVF ~ EDD 07/07/09  

Marielou ~ DFET ~ EDD 16/07/09 

Ladylottie ~ DFET ~ EDD 08/08/09 

millicent ~ DIUI ~ EDD ?  

Hobbs ~ DIVF ~ EDD ?  

CKBE ~ DIVF ~ EDD 30/10/09  

Tiny21 ~ DIUI ~ EDD ?  

Suze ~ DIVF ~ EDD 26/12/09  

Dizzi ~ DEIVF ~ EDD 11/01/10


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Marielou - my EDD is 7th July hun! 

YAY 1st to post....and nowt to say  

Kay xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Oh wow I'm actually 1st for once!

CJxxx


----------



## Maz08

Hi Kay,

just thought i would say hi  

Marielou - Have pmed you my EDD 24/5/09


Maz x


----------



## CalamityJ

damn!


----------



## Ju2006

!!!! Bump !!!!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Marilou - my EDD is 24/03/09!!!

Bloo x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi there

Marie - I had DFET and EDD is 08/08/09

xx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

Didn't want to lose this thread!!

I'm doing ok and had my 28 week scan yesterday which went well. Both twins weigh the same at 2lb 15oz and both lying transverse at the moment so hopefully they'll move again before I give birth so I can try to do it naturally!!!

Other than that, I'm exhausted all the time and constantly being kicked from the inside but I love that feeling!!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Love,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## Mitchie

Hello New page !
Marielou; My EDD is 14th May. That makes me 5th on the list, blinkin heck !
I too, for once, have nothing else to say 2day !!
Happy Thursday everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Just checking in im STILL here    

Big Hello to all

Bloo xx


----------



## LLM

I went to see the Lead Consultant this morning and she was lovely. Took ages to do a detailed scan and was very happy with the results. One twin is measuring 5lb 10oz and the other 6lb 11oz so both doing well. They have booked me in for induction on 2nd April which is only 2 weeks today and I'm now officially bricking myself!!! They wisely want to avoid anything happening over the Easter weekend when there will be staff shortages hence why booking me for 37 weeks instead of 38 weeks. Got to go back next Friday morning for another scan to double check the fluid levels, cord and to make sure they are still head down then it will be all systems go the following week. We told them about the sh*tty sonographer woman and she is going to be investigated as they could obviously see that her measurements were way out.

So in about 2 weeks time I will be a Mummy, can't believe it!!

Lou xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh wow Lou, how exciting!!  You must be ready to get them out by now though, I was fed up by 35 weeks and I only had one in there!

Marie - could you put me and Luke on the list please?  He was born through dIUI and his birthday is 09/10/07.  Thanks x

P x


----------



## CalamityJ

Marielou - could you please add myself and Benjamin to the list (DOB 24/02/2009) - thanks!

Bloo - not long to go now..... so excited for you!

Lou - wow great weights for twins, well done!

Benjamin got weighed and is now 9lb1oz (birth weight 8lb2oz) so a nice gain in 3 weeks and hardly surprising from the amount he guzzles.  We had our first smile yesterday (definitely not a windy one) and that was fab, melted my heart ..... not so fab was being awake for 3 hours during the night with a screamer, so I'm off for an afternoon nap after his next feed...g'night!

CJxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Ooooh how exciting Lou - Hope my bubba has made an appearance by then.

Wow great weight CJ - he sounds like a happy healthy little boy - oh HOW much does that make me want my little one here..................

Bloo x


----------



## Mitchie

WOW Lou, fabulous weights for the twinnies, you must be thrilled ! 2 weeks to go, how exciting and yup naturally rather scary too. I've done my birth plan, but have only based it on what the books have told me, as i havent once had the same MW yet, and every one i have does the basics and gets me out the door asap it feels . Plus the only parentcraft class we're getting is a 4hr block session next saturday   Trying to join the local NCT but cant get a reply via phone or email !!! 
CJ; I've just woken up from my nap ! And i havent got my bubba yet   Gr8 weight Baby Benjamin, what a good boy! 
Bloofuss, Maz, Kay, Pippi, Marielou, Sam, ladyLottie, Ju,Tawny and all, sorry still snoozy cant recall everyone, but loads of love to all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

LLM - Great weights. You've now gone a day longer than I did and your two weigh more than mine did. Mine were 4lb 7oz and 5lb 15oz. Well done you. When do you fancy meeting up sooner rather than later by the sounds of things! I don't work Mondays or Tuesdays. Will you be at IMPACT on Mondays from now on? We could meet up in town if it's easier for you.

Bloo - hopefully things start happening for you soon.

CJ - Great weight gains, well done Benjamin.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## bungeee

Hey ladies

Wow so much is happening on here!

OMG LLM - I can't believe in 2 weeks time your gonna be a mum, seems like only yesterday we were on our 2ww with a bumper run of 4 or 5 BFP's in a row!  I am so happy that your dream is finally about to come true!  You must be so ready now with weights like that they must be making you work hard!  Good luck if I don't get on before!

Spooks how's you and your little lady?  Hope all is going well!

Marie - how are you? Is Ethan looking forward to the new arrival?

Snoopy - good to hear all is well and your enjoying it!

Going it alone, Bronte, Helly, Eli, Camberwell, tibbelt, Sarw, Tawny and all you others I've forgotten big hello's!

Love and luck to all you other ladies, I'm sorry but not being a regular it's hard to keep up!

All is good here, the twinsters were weighing in at 3lb 7 each at the 32 week scan so loking forward to seeing how much they are at 36 weeks.  Last day at work tomorrow and I can't wait, really looking forward to meeting my little ones and finding out the sexes . . . .I'm so excited!x

x


----------



## Marielou

OMG Lou, 13 days to go now!   Thats if you last that long .......   

bungeee - Twins weights sound fab for 32 weeks, wow you won't be far behind Lou will you?  I don't think Ethan really understands about the baby, he knows what one is and is very excited when we see one and rubs my tummy and says 'baby' but I don't know if he's truely connected the two ....

Calamity - Good weight gain, Benjamin!  

Bloofuss - Not long for you now ....

My back is really playing up, with sciatica etc.  I childmind a 19 month old and am finding it increasingly difficult - had to get the bus today which was fun with a buggy, 19 month old, 2.5 year old and bump!

Marie xxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi everyone

It's very quiet on here today, what is everyone up to - making the most of the lovely weather?

Benjamin had his hearing screening test today and passed with flying colours, well done son!  I've had no further luck with BF but am still expressing and not going to give up, just Benjamin gets so tetchy and hot & bothered as he's now used to taking from a bottle and mostly just bounces about on my boobs looking very confused about the whole thing    Had a meeting with my Health Visitor about it and am going to keep trying him every day and maybe he'll be less tetchy and confused as time goes on.

To all you ladies who were concerned about not knowing many or any local new mothers - I have so many meetings organised over the next month or so organised by our local Children's Centre I'm sure I will meet lots of people and hopefully there will be similar oppportunities for you.  I now meet regularly with the ladies from my antenatal group and have sessions booked for First Aid, 1st Time Parents Groups, Baby Massage, Under 1s Group to name a few - I hope I find the time to fit it all in!  Think I'll be returning to work in January for a rest  

CJxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

..... wondering where Bloo is today  4 days to go and no sign of Bloo


----------



## LLM

Sam - I've PM'd you!!

Bungee - Sounds like everything is going well with your double bump, it really has flown by hasn't it? Are you as scared as me about the mayhem that will ensue after they arrive in this world?? Still putting it to the back of my mind and keep telling myself I'll cope.......somehow!!

Marie - I hadn't thought of meeting these babies in terms of days, I'm still working in weeks and 2 weeks seems alot longer than 13 days, which is now 12 days.........yikes!!

Hi to everyone not mentioned, off into the garden to enjoy the sunshine!

Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

LLM - Don't panic, you'll be a natural, it really is easier than it looks. Soon you'll be counting not just the days, weeks or even months, from the opposite end. I can't believe how quickly the last 2 years, 3 months, 3 weeks and 5 days have gone!!

Bungee - another healthy set of double weights. I think mine were the same around then.

Bloo - where are you?!?

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to wish you all a happy mothers day!  I got spoilt rotten, lovely bouqet of flowers from the florist, a mug and 3 cards ... from Ethan, bump and another from Mark.  Lovely.  Oooh and a Marley and me book - saw the film last week and I kid you not, saddest ending to a film EVER!

Hope you're all having lovely days, whatever you're doing.  

Isn't it sad about Jade Goody? 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Lou -   2 weeks AHHHHH! How exciting!

CJ - sorry I pipped you to the 1st post!   Glad B is putting on weight, I love the new pic.

bungee - great news on the twinnies in there.

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Marie - Sounds like you had the perfect mothers day. Spent the day with my Mum and she kept saying how it was the best mothers day ever for her because I'm pregnant and how she's had a secret tear for the last few years as I had to endure yet another mothers day without having a baby. Next year is going to be amazing!! I want to see Marley as I've already read the book but DH says it will be too sad so I'll have to wait until it's on dvd. Doesn't help with me being a labrador lover and read the book about 3 months after losing my dear old black lab Mollie. 

Very sad about Jade Goody, not that I'm much of a fan but I wouldn't wish that on anyone and my heart goes out to those two boys.

Right then, time for a shower...........

Lou x


----------



## CalamityJ

Morning All

Had a bit of a rough night with Benjamin waking up at all sorts of weird and not so wonderful times.... for some reason his clock was all out.  Had a lovely Mother's Day yesterday - I enjoyed it for the first time in 17 years since my Mum died.  I got lovely silver heart earrings and a "me and my mummy" photo frame.

Re Marley & Me - no way can I watch that for a v.long time as I lost both my labs in the last 5 months (age 12 and 14), I would definitely find it too much!

Desperately waiting for news from Bloo's DP!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok today  

CJ xxx


----------



## Daisee08

hey all

flying post from me - just wanted to say hello and hope everyone had good a mothers day or 'mum to be' mothers day.

Vick / Bungee - glad to see you both are well as are the twins..

Mitchie - i'm due on 19th May so very close with yourself - i'm doing okay - starting to feel really tired now thou and i can see that i'm beginning to waddle!   

Been starting to get myself in order now with lists of things i need and need to think about and ladies let me tell you the steriliser/pump question thats going round in my head too. everyone keeps asking me if i have my hospital bag ready yet to which my answer is no not yet - me thinks i need to get a move on and get the things i need so i can get it ready  

anyways the kicks are a great feeling, but no so sure about them at night time which is when i tend to feel them the most and then i cant sleep which ends in a long tiring day at work! oh well...

anyways, i did say a flying visit, and didnt want to loose the thread

take care all and catch up soon!


----------



## odette

Hi Marielou

My EDD is 14th April. Could you put me on the list.

Thanks

Odettex


----------



## CalamityJ

[fly]   I HAVE NEWS!!!!!!!   [/fly]

*Bloofuss gave birth to her son Lyle Alexander on the 22nd, at 2245. He weighed 3290g or 7lb 4oz.*

Well done Bloo - huge congrats to you and DP!

[fly]   [/fly]

CJxxx


----------



## Maz08

CJ - Thanks for the news!! Your B is looking cutier with every pic!!  

Bloo - well done and a HUGE CONGRATS on your new baby boy Lyle     Looking forward to seeing a lovely pick of him when you have time!

Just a quickie to day, hope everyone is doing well  

Love Maz x


----------



## LLM

Congrats to Bloo, lovely name and great weight, well done!!!

Lou x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Aah congratulations Bloo!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the name :0)

Pippi xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Maz08 said:


> Your B is looking cutier with every pic!!


Thanks Maz!  funnily enough I think so too  He had a great weight gain this week too, he's now 9lb9oz.... only thing is he doesn't fit in his newborn clothes anymore which is a bit sad in one way but in another way great that he is growing into a lovely strong little boy.

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Congrats BLOO!!!!! YAY!

CJ - eek, newborn clothes only lasted 1 month....

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Bloo -      
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF LYLE  
    ​
Spaykay -


> eek, newborn clothes only lasted 1 month....


 ........... Jess never made it into her newborn clothes, never mind lasting 1 month 

LLM - great weights for the twinnies. Hope you've got your feet up enjoying your last few days of calm  We need an updated bump pic please..........

Bungee - another set of great twin weights

Sorry, short post off to have a shower

Lots of love
Dawn
xx


----------



## Mitchie

Bloo;       
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your new Baby Boy !!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Bungee; Gr8 weights for ur twinnies at 32 weeks. How r u enjoying Mat leave ?
Marielou; How's ur back 2day my lovely ? I've acquired achy weak hips, really sore at night and wake up feeling like my legs have run a marathon, i'm good for nothing !!
Daisee; Yep I'm waddling too !! You, me and Maz are cycle buds !!
CJ; Glad Baby B's hearing test and weight was all good. How reassuring, and what a good little boy    Love the new pic too xx  
LLM; How's Mat Leave my lovely ?? 
In regards to Marley and Me, think i'll wait for the DVD too, i read the book and wept buckets. I too am a lab lover, we have a gorgeous chunky choc lab, totally adorable, he has been my surrogate baby for the past 6 yrs  
Sam, Snoopy, Odette, spooks, Maz, Bronte, Helly, Kay, Eli, Camberwell, Tibbelt, SarW, Tawny, Pippi and all, Hiya ! Hope you are all well.
Anyway, no news here, just popped in to say watcha !
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

Bloo - Massive congrats on the arrival of baby Lyle!











Welcome to the world, Lyle Alexander!
Congratulations to you all! xxxx​
Mitchie - My back is still really sore - we went to the zoo yesterday and halfway round my back gave way and I had to limp the rest of the way  Have a mw appt today and am going to mention it to her, never had this with Ethan at all! (mind you, I wasn't running around after Ethan when I was pg with him  ) Sorry to hear your back is hurting too 

Spaykay - Ethan is/was a tiddler (still in 12-18 month clothing) and was in his white newborn sleepsuits at 6 months  But he was in tiny baby and then early baby before that. Think he is the exception though - if I put him in a 2-3 year top its like a dress! 

Clalmity j - Awwww love the new photo of Benjamin  

Marie xxxx


----------



## Ging ging

Bloo - congratulations sweetie on the safe arrival of lyle.  Hope you are both doing well.

LLM / BUNGEE - Your twin bumpers are doing great, both of you have made it past how far I got and both of yours weigh more than mine did 3lb 9oz and 3lb 10oz, they soon made it up for it mind and I have some right little pork chops on my hands now

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well, can't believe how many bumps we have at the moment.

M&L are doing well, L was really well behaved for her eye test on monday they have referred her to a specialist as they are concerend about the vision in her left eye, so just needs more a check.

Well  best go get sorted they will be waking soon for the feed.
Love to all
xxx


----------



## Maz08

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well today.
Mitchie - So far i have got away with the back ache..but the heartburn and not being able to sleep starting to become annoying!! I hope your aches go quickly  
Daisee - Yes Mitchie is right we are cycle buds!! due around the same time, great to have another bud here too  
Odette - Not long to go now! I bet your getting all excited  
CJ - How is little B today?  
Bloo - I bet your enjoying your Motherhood soo much already!  
Spaykay - How are you? you have been quiet recently - Not like you!!  

Big hello to all the other ladies is taking me time to get to know you all!

Love Maz x


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Ladies

Lots of bumps turning into babies in the next couple of months - make the most of your time and your sleep now, trust me!

Little B is fab today thanks Maz!  We even had quite a good night which makes him even more fab than usual  

CJ xxx


----------



## eli..g

So busy here.. I cant keep up!!

Welcome to all the new bumps here.... soon we'll be welcoming lots of babies to the world.  And on that note congratulations blo on the safe arrival of lyle....

Lou how exciting for you... only 8 days now, look forward to hearing your news... two boys i'm guessing?

I had a lovely mothers day, managed a lay in and breakfast in bed, which was great!!  The out for a walk on the beach, and fish and chip lunch!  Fin got to play on the sand, he seemed to enjoy it which is good as we live so close!!  Seeing as he currently puts everything in his mouth,  He did not try eating the sand, which i'm pleased about!


Exx


----------



## Marielou

CalamityJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Lots of bumps turning into babies in the next couple of months - make the most of your time and your sleep now, trust me!
> 
> CJ xxx


Its just dawning on me that I can hardly remember how tired I was when Ethan was a newborn ... but I was so tired I forgot his name!! I can't imagne how tired we'll be with a newborn and toddler ....  
Ethan only slept brilliantly for us when he was 2, so we're wondering if this is the last few weeks before another 2 years broken sleep!


----------



## LLM

When I first found out I was pg with twins I set myself a goal to make it to 36 weeks and hopefully have 2 x 6lb babies, well today is my biggest milestone.................

[fly]   36 WEEKS  [/fly]

Marie - Look at the size of your bump   Are you sure there's only one in there?? They say no two babies are the same so hopefully this time you'll have a lovely sleepy one that settles from day one!!

Hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

LLM -          We NEED an updated bump pic please


If we're making predictions on Lou's LO's I'm still saying boy and girl ...........


----------



## LLM

Piccie now updated..................doesn't look that much bigger than Marie's to me!!!!

My Mum decided to run a sweepstake on the twins and sh'e raised about £200, half the dosh going to the winner and the other half going to the LRI Neonatal unit. People have to guess whether it's 2 girls, 2 boys or one of each and then guess the combined weight. Just a bit of a laugh!!!

I honestly haven't got a clue and can't wait to find out............

Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Bet it feels a lot bigger though Lou    Thats a gorgeous big bump and its much bigger than mine - mine measures 26 weeks.     Yes, even my midwife joked with me about a secret twin hiding as bump is so big    Major congrats on your 36 week milestone!  You've done a day more pregnancy than I ever have!  

What a lovely thing your mum is doing - I guess boy/girl combined weight 12lb 4oz.  

I keep forgetting that this baby isn't going to come out an Ethan clone, its really odd having baby #2 because I can't help but compare and assume this baby is going to be the exact same as Ethan.  Apparently when my sister had her second, they laid the baby on her chest and the first thing she said was 'oh, you're not Hayley!' - I can soooo imagine that being me  

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Sorry to say this Marie but...  that bump is hooooooooooj! I'm 25w now and bump hasn't changed since last piccy and is quite small...guess it'll grow though!

Kay xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Marielou said:


> Its just dawning on me that I can hardly remember how tired I was when Ethan was a newborn ... but I was so tired I forgot his name!!


I've done that too....but even worse, I've got confused between Benjamin and my late lab, Bluey - probably just because the name begins with a B but I even referred to Benjamins legs as his back legs  luckily was talking to DH at the time and not the Health Visitor 

There are some amazing looking bumps on here! All very lovely 

Kay - my bump didn't get too big either, I guess its all about how they are laying....and if there's more than one of course!

Lou - fantastic idea on the sweepstake to raise money for the neonatal unit 

Today I took Benjamin to meet the girls from work and he performed brilliantly! There were lots of oohs and aaahs and I picked a good day to go in as it was someone's birthday so there was cake too, so all in all, a good day.

CJ xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hello my lovelys ! 
CJ; Glad Bubba B performed well for your work chums, and cake on offer too, yum.......... think i'm ready for Elevenses now actually! Is the tiredness as bad as you imagined it would be ? And have you forgotten all about labour now or not ? Does it still hurt 'down there' if you dont mind me asking ??
Marie; What did the MW say about your back ?
Bloo; Hope all is well with Baby L and Motherhood     
TQ; How r your little pork chops today ?  Bless them  
Maz; Heartburn and restless nights ? Yup, ditto ! The heartburn isnt TOO bad, not all day everyday, its my aching hips that are bothering me most.
Lou; You have done SO INCREDIBLY well getting to 36wks with twinnies AND such fab weights. You have every right to be thrilled ! I want to try and beat my SIL's who all had there babies early (all 35 wks and less.....eeeek! ). I reckon you've got 2 little boys in there !! I did a sweepstake at my work (primary school) on Red Nose Day, and the guesses from the little ones were hilarious  !!!! If some of them were to be believed, i'd be having a baby that was 12lb and 65cm long    
Hiya Odette, Daisee, Kay, Eli, Tawny, and all, big hugs to everyone even those i havent mentioned personally because i'm a bit of a mental mushhead at the mo...sorry !!
Take care all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Kay -   I do keep getting comments and people asking how many weeks left and then looking a bit shocked when i say 16    I looked in the mirror at myself yesterday and thought 'Good God'   

Mitchie - The MW said its normal to have a bad back/sciatica with a subsequent pregnancy as you're running around after a toddler, picking them up etc.  Didn't really say much about it really!  

Calamity - I've told the cat off and shouted 'Ethan! Stop it!' instead of the ctas name (George) before now!  When Ethan was born I remember when he was about a week old holding him thinking 'Did we call him Eden? Evan? Ian? Efan' - and Efan isn't even a name  

Marie xxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Mitchie said:


> CJ; ..............Is the tiredness as bad as you imagined it would be ? And have you forgotten all about labour now or not ? Does it still hurt 'down there' if you dont mind me asking ??


*Mitchie * - the tiredness is about as bad as I expected but I am adjusting to it so as time goes on it seems to be getting a bit easier - I do try to get an afternoon nap in and if I don't, it is very noticeable. Re labour, tbh I forgot all about it pretty much straight away. Although it does hurt, there's no getting away from that I'm afraid, I did find it manageable with a Tens machine (initially) and the wonderful entenox (gas & air). I was completely away with the fairies on it and I had no idea how long the labour had taken (12 hours from 5 minute contractions and admission to the labour ward to the birth). Entenox doesn't seem to work for everyone though but I was lucky! The pain 'down there' went after 3 weeks - it did initally feel like I'd been kicked by a rather large donkey and I sat on a pillow for a week or so when I came home but paracetemol and ibuprofen helped with that. Also, I had been doing a natal hypnotherapy cd for a few weeks before the birth and I think that really helped me - thoroughly recommend it.

*Marilou * - lol re shouting your sons name at the cat - glad its not just me!

There was a great article on the Daily Mail online yesterday on Tummy Tubs - I have ordered one and can't wait to try Benjamin in it as he hates bathtime and I'm really hoping he will enjoy it or at least stop screaming quite so loudly as he does now!

CJxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks for that CJ, i'm just preparing myself !!
Marielou; You made me and DH laugh out loud, being so tired you couldnt remember what you'd called the baby ! I can so imagine me doing that   Your bump is impressive i have to say. Dont you just love it when strangers comment on your bump tho, cos then you know you really DO look pregnant and not just chubby ( not being disrespectful to chubby people, just relishing in finally being an obviously pregnant person !!)
Just been taken out for lunch, think i may have a snooze now !
Love 2 all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Lou - love the new bump pic and it does look a very healthy size    I say boy/girl  13lb 12oz

Marie - are you sure there's only one in there? I was approached by a woman who very firmly said 'due any day and it's a boy' I very politely replied ' No 6 weeks to go and it's a girl'  she walked off looking most annoyed, I just smiled 
I can remember looking at Jess several times in the first couple of weeks and thinking 'Alice' - we'd had the name Jessica chosen for 8 years, so quite were Alice came from I don't know  


Mithchie - enjoy your snooze

Lots of love
Dawn
xx


----------



## Spaykay

CJOooooo, I'm getting the tummy tub, was the review good?

Hey ladies, my skin has gone all red on my legs as my trousers just made me soooooo sore, and today my arms have a red rash, my skin on my face is sooooo dry too....wot's going on? Oh, and my **** (coxic) hurts so much I can't sit.  

Kay xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Spaykay said:


> CJOooooo, I'm getting the tummy tub, was the review good?


Hi Kay - yes the review was very good - also, if you go to "You Tube" and search for Tummy Tub you can see the demo and other clips that people have added of their babies in it - all very cute, certainly made me order one. I found the cheapest to be John Lewis at £18.50 with free delivery.

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Gonna check out you tube...I live in Spain though, do John Lewis deliver?   Gonna get it via amazon I think. DId you get a sparkly one?  

Kay xxx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

LLM - What a gorgeous bump!  Im guessing boy/girl and 13 lb 13 oz - not long now, I bet you are getting reaaly excited/nervous  

Marie - I definately think you have a sneaky twin hiding behind the other baby - your bump is beautiful  

Kay - JL do deliver but not sure about abroad, we just have plain tummy tub but Emily loves it!  Well worth getting imho! 

Dawn - hope you and Jessica are well  

Bronte - How are you and Oscar?  Not long now..... 

Eli - your mothers day sounds great, Finlay sounds like a joy  

Another quick one im afraid, I seem to say that every time Im here!!!  Emily has to go for an endoscopy on Wednesday and then probable surgery for her reflux - I am totally gutted but I know its for the best she is still in lots of pain when she feeds and that is when being tube fed    she had the last of her jabs yesterday so is a little grumpy today bless her!  best go as its feed and meds time.

take care everyone
Helly
xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Emily - hope you feel better soon  

Kay xxx


----------



## SarW

Evening everyone! 

Sorry it's been so long since my last post. I really can't keep up with everyone on here, and never seem to get much time to post. Alice is keeping me sooo busy. She's now 16  months and has just started properly walking. She's loving her new skill! 

Now she's sleeping through and life seems to be settling we're considering TTC another bubs. We've an appointment with the consultant on April 20th and hope to start just after that. It seems almost surreal to be going back to the clinic again. I'm very excited, although slightly nervous at the same time. 

It's great to read how all these bumps are doing! 

My goodness Lou! ...How big are you?! I can't believe how much that bump has grown since we saw you. 
Bet you're so excited now! 

Marie...Blimey...Yours is massive too!  ;-) Is Ethan getting used to the idea of a baby brother or sister. I'm guessing you can't lift him up quite so easily now.

Kay...Poor you...That sounds so uncomfortable. Have you been any better over the weekend?

Helly...I hope you get on with Emily ok of Wednesday. It must be so hard to cope with when she's in pain. I hope the procedure goes well, and you can relax afterwards.

Dawn....LOL 'Alice'...maybe you'd been thinking of us  Jessica looks so grown up now. Where does that time go. Alice still looks so young for her age, although I think it's her lack of hair. 

Eli...Sounds like a perfect mothers day! ALice loves eating sand. We got a sandpit for her for xmas and she loves it....Especially chucking it around everywhere. 

Mitchie...I echo what CJ says...Get lots of sleep. I'm still getting used to being in a worn out state all the time. ;-) Parenting is great, but I never prepared myself for how tired we'd be. Goodness know how anyone copes with a toddler & a baby... I'm guessing it must be possible.. 

Bloo....Many many congrats!! 

Sarah....How're you doing with your 2 girls? You sound so happy...It's wonderful to hear that you've settle into family life so well. Have they been out enjoying all the sunshine?

Hello to Sam, Snoopy, Odette, spooks, Maz, Bronte, Camberwell, & Pippi  too! 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## eli..g

OH Helly,      Hope that they can find a way to avoid surgey if posssible, hope wednesday is not to traumatic for you all.  xxx Surgery was considered for fin too with his reflux.... Glad they didn't do it as have now completely erradicated the reflux by new formula.  He has neocate lcp which is completely dairy and soya free, its tastes horrid but he's so much better on it aand doesn't seem to mind the awful taste at all!!!  I've been able to stop the reflux meds from his first day on it.  Seems he has an intolerence to the protien.

Wed nesday is our scan day for Fin too, Doc seems to think his 'Y' bottom is nothing to worry about but doing an mri to be sure.

Lou....wow what a bump!!!  13lb 07oz is my guess!!  And boy/ boy as I said before!

Bloo... loking for ward to seeing your pics!!

Love to all


----------



## LLM

Helly - Sorry to hear that Emily is still suffering. It must be so worrying for you but I hope the doc's will soon have her on the road to recovery. The worry never ends eh?!

Sarah - It must feel weird to be considering treatment again, I hope it works first time for you as I can understand your desire to give Alice a little brother or sister. 

CJ - Thanks for the insider info, it's good to know what's ahead and that hopefully a month from now I should feel "normal" again!!

Nothing to report from me, just expanding daily and feeling more and more uncomfortable. Going to try everything I can to make these babies think about leaving the mothership before having to be chemically evicted but I have a feeling it will all be in vain, they seem far too comfy at the moment!!

Will keep you all posted......

Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

LLM - OMG I have just realised you only have three days left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If I dont get back on - Good luck, cant wait to hear your news  

Eli - Emily is on Neocate too - it stinks doesnt it!!!  We think it tastes of potatoe peelings how on earth do they eat it  

Sar - Good luck on going again hun - doesnt seem like 5 minutes since you had Alice!!!

Hi everyone else  

love as always 
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Helly - Hope all goes well on Wednesday and is not too distressing for either you or Emily - well hope it's not distressing at all but have a feeling it might be hard for you even if Emily sails through.  Sending lots of love and hugs and will be thinking of you.  
Am I seeing things - I quickly read your post the other day and would swear I saw a birthday ticker on your signiture, but there's nothing - please don;t tell me I'm going mad  

LLM - oh 3 days and counting     oh sooo exciting..... so it's curries every night, lots of drives down bumpy roads and lots of   ........................ we will await your news.  Is DH going to post the news or have you got someone lined up?

Sarah - good to hear from you.  Good to hear Alice is doing so well. All the best with stepping onto that wonderful rollercoaster again.  Can I be noisey, do you have sibling sperm stock?

Eli - hope Fin's scan goes okay on Wednesday and you get the all clear.

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## CalamityJ

Good luck for Wednesday LLM!

CJxxx


----------



## Ju2006

LLM - just wanted to wish you good luck and hope the twins have a safe a swift arrival into the world.


----------



## LLM

Awwwww thanks girls! DH is totally incapable of posting on here (complete technophobe!) but my friend Claudine is all geared up to let everyone know............

Lou xx


----------



## Mitchie

Afternoon All  
Lou; Good luck for 'The Evacuation of the Mothership' (your words !!)  
SO excited for you, look forward to hearing your good news and names and weights !!      
Kay; My Lovely, how's your rash and cockcyx ( how DO you spell that?!!)
Helly; I sure do feel for you and baby Emily. Lots of love and strength and bravery for Wed and poss surgery    
Sarw; Exciting tx No.2, and woohoo for walking Emily !! Nothing is safe from her now eh ?? 
Eli; Hope all goes well for F's scan on Wed   
Tawny; Hiya xx
All ok here, tho got a noisy carpenter in today.....is there no end   . Went to our one and only Parentcraft session on Saturday, it was good, only covered Labour and feeding, but nonetheless it confirmed what we'd read and expanded on stuff more too/answered a lot of questions. DH did me proud and was quite knowledgable too  
Am just about to order the Tommy Tippee steam steriliser, and a Summer digital monitor with camera............as always too much to choose from, hope we 've done the best thing !
Am still a tired girl with achy hips, other than that, doing OK i think ! 
Take care all ,
Love Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Mitchie - still have sore cockixxxssss but a squishy chair at work now   And very sympathetic 4 year olds!  

Lou - WOOHOOOOOO 3 days...are you ready? Is anyone ever ready?

Kay xxx


----------



## lucymorgan

Hi everyone.

I've not posted here before but I am struggling a bit with telling friends I am pregnant and getting the question ......... "was it with your eggs or a donor" and thought you might be able to give me some advice as you may have been through this yourself.

When we decided to go the DE route early 2008 I was quite open about it and I told close family and about 8 friends.  We started our treatment in Oct 08 and as went through each cycle I got less and less open with people about what we were going through.  Eventually 3rd go we had a BFP which was fantastic but I hardly told anyone I was pregnant - just my mum & my best friend and that was it.  I am now reaching the point where we are telling people as we have the 12 weeks scan on Friday.  I've told 2 people already this week and both have asked me within 5 mins if it was my eggs.  Obviously as I told them before we were going to go the DE route they knew it was a possibility.  I couldn't lie and found myself both times saying yes it was.  But I really didn't want them to even ask and i feel cross with them for asking me such a direct question.  I feel like I've now changed my mind and i don't want people to know unless i decide to tell them now.  But its really too late for that.

Am i being unreasonable and how has anyone else handled this ?  Any advice would be appreciated as after Friday we will be telling everyone and i known i will get asked again.

LucyMxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

"Im Alive" - just.........................

Thank you all so much for your congratulations on the arrival of Lyle - I just can't believe he is finally here, can't stop looking at him and cuddling him it's great - have attempted a photo for you guys.

Just home today been in hospital for over a week.  Traumatuc birth so not going into details as don't want to scare monger.  But Lyle took an infection and I had to have a blood transfusion so had to stay in a bit longer as he was on a 5 day course of antibiotics - SO good to be home.

Big hugs to all you ladies and will try and keep up with all the news.


Bloo xx

BIG thanks to you CJ for doing my post xx


----------



## Spaykay

lucymorgan - that's a tough one hun. All you can do really if you don't want them to know is to lie. We only told my mum, dad and brother, but when people going through IVF are at the end of their teather and ask us what we did in the end that made a difference and got us that BFP, I feel awful when I can't (don't want) to tell them I used donor eggs. Eventually people will know I guess as our child will say something when they're older I guess, but people will have to deal with the fact that we didn't want them to know at the time. We had lots of people suggest donor eggs too whilst we were trying and we had to lie then about it. The only person I care about not lying to is my little one, and they will know that they were conceived with a donor egg. It is only your business and noone else has to know hun and it's your perogative to change your mind!!!

Bloo - awwwwww, what a cutie!!! I want one!!!! Ooooooo and I'm gonna have one! YIPEE!

Kay xxx


----------



## SarW

Bloo.... Isn't it such a nice feeling to be home. I hope Lyle settles in well. I found it lovely returning home after the 5 days I spent in hospital. It's lovely to have the freedom  

Lou....I hadn't realised until I read your profile that they're inducing you on Thursday. Have a ride on a sea saw! ...That helped my friend start her labour  
I shall be thinking of you.

Lucy...Many congratulations on your pregnancy! It'll be fab seeing the baby on the scan on Friday. So exciting! 
I'm not sure I can help much, but DH has been fairly open with some very close friends and family from the beginning, but no one has really said a great deal about Alice being donor conceived since we were  ttc. People just seem curious and ask the odd questions. I think you'll find that both you and everyone else will forget everything once you start thinking of baby's arrival. 
I can totally understand your annoyance when it's almost the first question asked after you let them know the good news. The baby will be brought into the world by you, brought up by you, and all that matters is the love that you can give that child. DH loves our daughter to bits and the donor never seems to enter our thoughts. Even people that know have forgotten, and remarked that Alice looks so much like DH.
I don;t know if this helps.

Aww...Mitchie! So exciting ordering all your baby things! 

Helly & Eli... blugh! Fin & Emily will love it on solids! 

Dawn....Yes we have 4 lots of sibling sperm stock in the freezer which we're paying storage costs for. I think it's likely our donor is still donating, so hopefully if we use up the 4 we have, then we might potentially be able to have more. I'm not sure how it works, but I guess we'll soon find out. Do you think you'll follow in my footsteps too? 

I had two natural cycles first time round, the third with just clomid, and the forth with clomid and menopur. I'm hoping this time round we can go straight to menopur. I'm not sure whether they'll allow it, but it's worth asking. I don;t know whether anyone else can enlighten me? 

Little Alice made me laugh today. She's been attempting to jump! ...Although it's really just her bending her knees. She was totally in awe of her 2 older friends on the trampoline yesterday, and since she's been trying to copy them  

Love to everyone,
Sarah
X


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Sar - my clinic let us go straight to clomid + cyclogest as it was what worked for us.  The dr said "if it's not broken then don't fix it!".  I'm guessing they'll say the same to you but if not you can tell them that you would prefer to go straight to the menopur.  Best of luck with your appt xx

hi to everyone else, sorry for the quick post but I need to have a snooze while Luke's in bed zzzzzz

P xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Welcome home Bloo!!  Look forward to chatting with you when you're up to it  

Well, Benjamin's Tummy Tub arrived and he has now been dunked!  Didn't go quite as hoped but it was better than in the bath so I'm quite hopeful that things will improve in time.  He didn't scream for the first couple of minutes but I'm thinking it may have been shock at yet something else Mummy and Daddy are doing rather than enjoyment  

CJxxx


----------



## bungeee

Just popping in quickly to wish you all the luck in the world LLM!  I am so excited for you and can't wait to see what flavours you get.  I will be thinking of you!  x

Lucymorgan - Firstly huge congrats! I identify with your feelings, DH had cancer 2 years agao and so it becaome common knowledge that we wouldn't concieve naturally  . . . . .then all of a sudden I was preggers with twins.  I had previously confided in a few people and then wished I hadn't.  To anyone who asks indepth questions I just answer 'we had treatment' 'it cost a lot of money but was well worth it' or 'it's amazing isn't it'  usually people don't go on to ask much more.  However, like you I feel angry that they have asked in the first place. I can reassure you that as our pregnancy progresses, friends and family have forgotton and to some degree so have we.  The intiail interst of how it happened dies down and you are left with being a very special pregant lady and how it happened is irrelevant!  I hope that helps!

Love to everyone else!

x


----------



## CalamityJ

LucyMorgan

I've told all my family and friends that I had conceived using DE, mainly because we will tell Benjamin and I thought it best to be open about it with everyone so that he didn't have to do the telling..... also I didn't want to struggle with comments about him looking like my late brother which I would totally expect from certain family members!  Finally, my other reason was that a few of my cousins had conceived in their late 30s and there was huge concern within the family about Downs etc and I didn't want speculation about that considering my donor was only 29.  Having said all that, I do still get questions about who Benjamin looks like.... I think people genuinely forget and to be honest, I'm one of them  

I hope this helps.....and congratulations! 

CJxxx


----------



## going it alone

HI just a quickie from me, yet again.

LLM - Will be thinking of you LOTS over the next few days. Best of luck. Can't wait to meet your two little (or not so little) ones. Hope all goes smoothly, you'll sail through ut! They let you keep your mobile on in LRI, its a godsend.

Sam x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

I am sorry for lack of personals. I thought that I'd better give some news. Went on holidays in feb and found out that James childminder was diagnosed with Tuberculosis when the local hospital was looking fo cancer since November. That was a bit of a shock and a tough battle to get James, tested, checked, have cons and Peads agreeing and we are now under the care of greta ordmon street. We are also looking at 12 months antibiotics because the bacteria is resistant tothe main drug. So he has 3 antibiotics every morning bi weekly blood tests and is still coughing. The good thing is that it is curable so we just have to wait and worry. Work has been good and my  family came to help. I now have opted for a day nanny to ensure James is at home and well looked after. Seems to have found someone nice.fingers crossed.

Helly, what a worry reflux. Is Emily not putting weight on? Have you checked: www.littlerefluxer.co.uk? it is rally good. Got James meds changed from ranitidine to omeprazole and that helped a great deal. 

Have you and Elig started weaning your LO. This is really helping by the way. 

Good luck for the big adventure to LLM!!!
Hello to everyone else.

Steph


----------



## Spaykay

Steph - hugs to little one   What a scare for you!

A bit of help please. I'm 26w 1d and have ahad a headache since about 9pm last night. I was crying at 5am so tool 250 of paracemtamol (basically a tiny bit of one) which jelped, but today I feel extrememly tired, headachy and a bit sicky (not been sick) Bubs is kicking, but is this just normal feelings heading towrads the 3rd tri? I did have 6 little tubes of blood taken and the glucose drink for the diabetes test yesterday, could this be the reason. DO you think I'm okay? Sorry to be a worrier.  

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Thanks for all your kind wishes girls. 

So, my last day of "normality" and I'm not entirely sure how I feel. I had a little breakdown last night as I'm feeling scared of induction, more so because I was prepared for it at 38 weeks but not 37, but after weighing up all the options with DH we are happy to proceed tomorrow (as long as there is a bed for me!). One of the major risks with twins is the breakdown of the placentas/cords towards the end of pregnancy (hence induction/section at 37/38 weeks) and if I did insist on waiting until next week and then something was to go wrong I would never forgive myself. I know the babies are going to be healthy weights so it's time to meet them.

Got plenty of jobs to keep me busy today, starting with putting two bouncy/rocker chairs together...........wish me luck!!

Will be back as soon as I can to let you know how it goes. I have arranged for my friend Claudine to let you all know asap!

Love & hugs
Lou xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh Lou - best of luck for tomorrow.  Try not to worry about the induction, it's not nice but if you're having an epidural then it's not as bad as some people say!  The pain will stop as soon as they are out (such a relief!) and personally, I forgot about it instantly    It's so worth it, I'd do it again tomorrow to get my little boy.

Spaykay - not sure about the headache and sicky feeling I'm afraid but I would ring my midwife if I were you.  You're obviously concerned so it's well worth a quick check.  I had high BP towards the end of my pregnancy and I was seeing the M/W and popping in for monitoring every couple of days at one point, just for reassurance.  They didn't mind at all, they would rather get you checked out.  Hope you feel better soon  

hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well and the bumps and babies are behaving  

Pippi xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Kay - did you get your BP checked?  A headache could be indicative of raised BP so probably best to contact your MW or GP - hope all is ok.

LLM - good luck!

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks girls - Unfortunatley I don't have a number for the MW...might pop to my neighbour who's a nurse though! DO feel a lot better now though I have to say. Maybe they'll do my BP in the chemist? I'll try. Or I could get DH to pop me to the docs and pay a surprise visit to the midwife...not sure she's still open at 7.30pm though...probably not thinking about it. Oh well, I see her on Monday anyway.

Lou  -   that all goes smoothly (as smoothly as giving birth to twins can go!) tomorrow!  

Kay xxx


----------



## odette

Spaykay

Are you drinking enough water?

Odettex


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya Girls  
Spaykay; I'm not sure either about your symptoms   but being PG i would have anythin i was concerned about checked out. Hope you can see a GP or MW or get ur BP checked at a pharmacy, just for peace of mind more than anything else. I did have that extreme tiredness u talked about at about 28wks onwards, it comes and goes now, i think thats just the extra weight i'm carrying wearing me out.
Lou;                                TOMORROW you meet your babies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck my lovely, I am sure you'll be fine, your bubs are SUCH good weights and to get to 37 weeks is brill. Have a great day tomorrow ! loads of love xxxxxxx
Steph; What a worry you have had with your LO. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
Bloofuss; So sorry to hear you had a rough time in hosp, but so glad to hear baby Lyle and you are home now ! How is Motherhood ??
LucyM; My close family and friends know about our DE, other people just know we had to have lots of IVF to get PG. Most people dont delve any deeper, someone asked "Did you have some help ??" I just said " Yes it was our last go at IVF, bit of a miracle really!" which is true to a point. I also 4get myself at times that it was a donor egg, and have to remind myself not to forget to tell the baby !! I think if you prepare yourself with a prepared answer, then i would hope people would be sensitive and noble enough to accept that and not ask anymore. I know i wouldnt. Good luck i hope what has been said here helps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sarw; can just imagine Alice 'jumping' !!! So cute !!
GoingIt, Pippi, Helly, Odette, CJ,Maz, Bungee, and all ; Hiya and hugs to all        
Mitchie xx
P.S Maz; I had a dream about you last night !! Which is weird because i dont even know what you look like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks again girls. I have an appointment with the MW at 10.40 tomorrow and feel relieved about that as my head hurts again...and then one of my 4 year olds at school ran smack into my tummy   Bubs is moving in there though, probably oblivious! Just like last night when she was skipping around as mummy balled her eyes out at 5am.

Kay xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Glad u've got an appt Kay. Has ur rash gone  And Bubs can withstand a knock or too, she'll be fine, she's got a nice squidgy bubble to bounce about in. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Yes thanks Mitchie - rash gone, but so has the heat wave!!! So I think it was probably related   Still got a sore **** though! Will plough the MW with questions and worru¡ies though! And hear bubsies heartbeat! YAY! Got 3D scan on Tues too so really pleased I'm gonna see her!

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Phew Spaykay, your appt should put your mind at rest.  Get hold of the 'emergency' number for the midwives while you're there - you probably will never need it but it's good to have just in case.

Hi everyone else.  Bad news from me - BFN this morning.  I'm gutted, I really thought it would work this month, everything seemed perfect :_0(  Probably going for IVF next mainly for financial reasons but I'm scared.  Is it as bad as it sounds??  Really worried about disrupting family life too much (and TERRIFIED of the needles!!).

Looking forward to Lou's birth announcement tomorrow!  Love to everyone else,
Pippi x


----------



## Spaykay

pippi - Sorry sorry to hear you got a BFN. IVF isn't all that bad, depending on the person though I guess. Is it donor sperm you will be using? I used donor eggs so didn't have to go through drugs and egg collection etc. But from the past, although quite emotionally draining, I didn't find the treatment itself to painful or hard on my body. ASk any questions if you want! With donor eggs, I did have to inject my **** every day   and then for 3 months when I got my BFP. All worth it though!

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Yep, it's donor sperm so will have to do the whole thing I guess.  I HATE needles, I can just about cope with blood tests but injections are soooooo much worse!  Maybe they can do it without the injections.......?  I know it will be worth it, Luke means everything to us and I'd do it forever for him :0)  Thanks for your message, don't know what I'd do without the girls on FF xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Just had to pop on and wish Lou all the very best for tomorrow - I'm sure your tears and wobbles are all normal - I can't wait to hear your news and wish you a quick and healthy birth!  

Kay - I often feel tired ad sicky if I have a bad headache, def get your BP checked   

pippi -    I'm so very sorry to hear of your BFN    Is IVF as bad as it sounds?  In all honesty, I found it more stressful than IUI but the process itself was not too bad.  You get used to the injections and EC is uncomfortable but not unbearable (not comparable to labour pains - more like a period pain for me)  - I don't think you'll get away with it without injections sadly   you can sniff for D/R but you'd need to inject for stims - with some drugs you get an injector pen which is much easier and better for the squeamish, or would DH do it for you?    You're right, it is so worth it - I hope it brings you Luke's sibling  

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Lou - wishing you all the best for tomorrow and hope that your induction is quicker than mine, I went in on the Monday evening and Jess wasn't born until the Thursday evening - obviously in no hurry to meet me    I'm sure you'll be fine and cuddling your precious ones before you know it.  You've done so well to get to 37 weeks with twins and they sound like they are great weights too  

Pippi - you've tested too early   I know I've said this several times, but I tested on day 13 with an very sensitive test (25 (whatever the units are)) and got a BFN, didn't test day 14 then got a BFP on day 15 and that was with two in there at the time - it's not over yet.  As for IVF I found the thought of it far more daunting than actually doing it.  Admittedly I had already done injections for my IUI's, so was used to that bit, but I didn't find EC particularly difficult, just felt very windy and bloated for a couple of days.


Kay - best to get yourself checked out, although I remember feeling very similar at times.


Chinese tonight, once DH gets Jess down.....

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

How are we all thhis evening?  I had a good night last night Lyle slept for 4 hours through - what a good little boy!!  Hope it continues (o:

Midwife out today so he has gained 70g - my feeding is working lol

Bloo xx


----------



## going it alone

LLM - Will text you. Thinking of you loads.

Kay - I had migraines at about that stage, similar symptoms to high BP without the high BP - dizzy/lightheaded, headaches and nausea. 

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Keep it up Bloo, you're doing a good job 

Tawny - thanks for your positive thoughts  I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I'm fairly sure it's a BFN but a tiny part of me hopes that I've just tested too early. The test did say 84% accurate though which is pretty high.......  Thanks also for info about ivf x

Lou - one more sleep, I'm so excited for you 

Marie - thanks for honest response about the ivf, I think I'll find it more stressful. There are so many more scans and things to do than with IUI when you just have one scan then basting  Absolutely worth it if it works but what if it doesn't? <panic icon>

Oh dear, think I need to go to bed I've been thinking too much today!

GOOD LUCK LOU!!

P xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

pippilongstockings - So sorry to hear of your BFN - sending you huge hugs  

Bloo x


----------



## Spaykay

Pippi - I hope it's 16% inaccutae then and wrong!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ditto Kay!

Thanks Bloo    You're little man is gorgeous by the way  

I'm on  tenterhooks waiting for Lou's announcement!  I know it'll be later today at the earliest but I'll still be checking all day  

P xx


----------



## Spaykay

GO FOR IT LOU!!! PUUUUUUUUSSHHHHHH! 

Kay xxx


----------



## Bronte

Good Luck Lou    

Love Bronte xxxxxx


----------



## Maz08

Hi Girlies,

Quick post at the moment just want to say Good Luck to Lou and looking forward to hearing here news   
CJ - Baby B's pics are so cute!! Love 'em!  
Bloo - Aww isnt he just adorable! You must be soo proud  

Will catch up on all the reading and be back!

Love Maz x


----------



## Spaykay

All good with the MW today. I still have low blood pressure and bubs heart is beating away. I worried coz she took a while to find it and she said nothing! I'm too fat though, 4 kilos in 6 weeks so I have to eat more healthily   Gonna take own food to work as work food is all deep fat fried!!! On hols now though anyway! YAHOO!

Kay xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

wow its been busy on here the last couple of days....

Pippi - sorry you got a BFN, I'm hoping it was too early a test  

Kay - glad your BP was ok and that bubs HB was found!  I used to scrutinise the MW for clues during any examination, I remained paranoid throughout my pregnancy I'm afraid!

Maz - thanks again for comments on B's pics   I'll try to keep them updated every few days.  Our camera is constantly to hand and kept fully charged!

Bloo - welcome back    beautiful pic of Lyle, he's gorgeous, I'm sure you know that already but you can never hear it enough    Wait until you venture out with him, you get stopped by all sorts of people in the street and in shops.  4 hours sleep is good too, that's about what we get in any one go although sometimes Benjamin has been kind and given us 5 or even 6 once, was fab.

Mitchie - hiya, how are you getting on?  Love all the icons in your post - very animated and colourful!

Hope Lou got on well, looking forward to the news!

Benjamin was happier in his Tummy Tub last night, so thats fantastic - still screamed the place down getting undressed beforehand and dressed again afterwards mind you!  We had him weighed today and he's gone up to 10lb5oz, so he's weight gain is on track and his becoming a little whopper!  He's also starting to be happier in his bouncey chair and on his baby gym - actually he just spent 30 minutes on the baby gym and has now fallen asleep on it aaaaaaaah bless.

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Awwww CJ, you sound like you're enjoying B so much, how lovely. Glad the tummy tub is working out.

Kay xxx


----------



## SarW

Kay....So pleased you got on well with the MW and were able to hear the heartbeat. It's such a lovely reassuring feeling. X 

Pippi.... So sorry to hear about the BFN. I've never had IVF, but I'm sure I'd be thinking along the same lines as you. I'm sure it can't be half as bad as I'm thinking. How many IUI's do your clinic recommend before IVF? The priory were saying between 4 and 6 when we tried to conceive Alice, and it worked 4th go for us. 
How do you stand with the amount of vials you have frozen? 

Lou....Looking forward to hearing some news, and hoping you're doing well.

Bronte...My goodness...! Not long for you to go either! How're you doing?

XX


----------



## eli..g

Lou.... Guess its too late for you to get this.... but good luck, next time we speak you'll be a mummy!!  Yeah!

Pippi...  

Helly... how did you get on on Wednesday??  Or have you said and i missed it??  

Kay.. hope you are feeling a little better now, take it easy... 

Bloo.. lovely pics of little lyle... so cute  4 HOus is good!!

Fins appt on Wednesday went well, scan is all cleasr and didn't show any abnormatilties with his spine.  So relieived..
Sorry no more personals... too late for me, need my bed.

Bye bye


----------



## Spaykay

Eli - yeh, I posted. All fine thanks and bubs doing great. I'm just a bit too much overweight (I don't think I look fatter though!!!). 4 kilos in 6 weeks OOPS! So now being a bit more careful about what I eat. (was gonna write 'about what I put in my mouth', but it sounded too rude  )

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Eli - good news on the scan  

Kay - glad all is well

Helly - hope all went well on Wednesday

Bronte - not long now, how are you?

Oh Jess just woken, back later

Love
Dawn


----------



## Bronte

Morning ladies.. Sorry havent been online... Just so blinking tired all the time..

Im being induced on Good Friday  . Oscar is making no attempt to shift from his home so they want him out by EDD.. which they say is 11th not 14th.. I saw one of the IVF docs yesterday who i must admit was a abit of a dish..  Got huge ankles and swollen feet so having to have them up as much as poss. Now feeling like i have got loads to do before next Friday and head is going explode .

Kay - You look fine on your piccie hun... 

Eli - Great news on the scan     

Tawny - Seeing as i may be in a while you will be the first to know so you may have to come on and post news.. DP doesnt want to leave my side so i will get him to txt you.. 

Helly - I havent read back but i think i saw that Emily my need surgery... I will txt you sweetie.... 

Marie, Mitch, Sar, CJ, Maz, Bloo, and everyone on the thread.... Hope all is well..

Has anyone heard from Spooks  

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Bronte - ooooo how exciting!!!! Bubs will be in your arms soon! YAY! And that photo was taken 3 weeks ago!! I think I look fine too though  

Kay xxx


----------



## ckbe

Hi all...... finally feeling brave enough to come over to this thread...... 10 weeks today and all good other than a rotten cold and the same morning sickness as I had with Erin.......

Any news from Lou

C x


----------



## Spaykay

Congrats ckbe on your pregnancy.

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow Bronte, an Easter baby    Fingers crossed for natural labour before your induction date    If you do need to be induced, don't worry.  I was 'enhanced' after Luke decided he was too comfy after 3 days of early labour  o) and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I had an epidural in the end after swearing I would never have one but it was great, it really took the edge off it and helped me cope when I was exhausted (it was 4 1/2 days of labour by then!).  Best of luck.

kay - so glad everything was fine at your mw appt, what a relief!  If it helps, I put on nearly 4 stone during my pregnancy and I lost most of it really quickly after the birth.  18 months on and I'm smaller than before I got pg thanks to a very active toddler  

SarW - our clinic usually recommends 10 IUIs before IVF which on the face of it is probably sensible as it would probably work eventually but unfortunately we're not millionaires!!  Also, we've only got 3 vials of sibling sperm left so we want to go for the treatment that is most likely to work.  Still not sure whether to have one more IUI this month or whether we should wait a few weeks and go straight to IVF.  At the moment I want to take some time out, I'm so tired and fed up with being back on the rollercoaster.  Fingers crossed that it works first time for you so you don't have to think about it  

Eli - thanks for the hug, have one back    

Calamity - your little boy is gorgeous  

Hi to everyone else.  Definitely a BFN for us this month    It all seemed so perfect this month so we're really disappointed.  Got an appt for a review on Wednesday and we're going to ask to change to IVF.  I'm going to wallow for the rest of the day then move onwards and upwards - we WILL have a baby in 2010!

Pippi x


----------



## Bloofuss

Pippi

Just wanted to come on and send you a HUGE   - chin up - keep positive.

Bloo x


----------



## eli..g

for your 2010 baby pippi...xx

Just checkin in for news on Lou,  nothing from claudine yet.  Hope you are not having too rougher time LLM xx


----------



## Spaykay

Pippi -  

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Quickly checking in for news of Lou - thinking of you, hope all is going well    

Bronte - it would be a great pleasure to post your news, I will keep my phone charged and waiting and ladies I'll try not to stray too far from the computer for too long...  I second what Pippi says about the epidural.  I misread your post and thought the dishy doc had huge ankles and swollen feet  

Pippi - sorry it was a BFN, but good to hear you sounding positive about going again be it IVF or IUI, hope all goes well on Weds

Right off to jump in the shower while Daddy plays with Jess.

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Thanks girls    Feel much better today although a bit tired as Luke decided not to sleep last night!!  My mum has come up for a surprise weekend and although she doesn't know that we are ttc#2 it's lovely to have her here, takes my mind of things a bit.

Any news from Lou yet?  It's been ages!

P xx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi

Ckbe, great news, really happy for you. 


Pippilonlegs,  
Steph


----------



## going it alone

Just popping in to check up on Lou. I had been hoping for a text by now!!! Thinking of you lots hun.

Sam xx


----------



## Claudine

They're here!  

For Lou's happy news, come this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189650.msg2936626#msg2936626

I'm sure you'll all want to congratulate the proud parents, so please leave a post on this Birth Announcements thread so that she can keep your messages for posterity!​


----------



## Marielou

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk how exciting, 2 girlys!


----------



## Maz08

Lou & DH........

Congrats on your two little girls          

Welcome toe the world Rosa Jean and Isabella Louise   

Love Maz x


----------



## *ALF*

Lou - wonderful news     (have posted on birth announcements too) - only got that 50% wrong as thought you had one girl........


----------



## eli..g

Yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

Great news LOu

Hope you'll soon be home enjoying your babies xx

Ex


----------



## going it alone

Like the others... have posted in the birth announcements too.

HUGE congratulations on the safe arrival of your two little pink bundles of joy. I think we were all fooled into thinking one of each flavour. You have years of love and cuddles ahead of you.

Love Sam, Libby and Amelie
xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Lou !!
Have posted on the announcements but still.............................
Huge congratulations ! We have all been waiting on tenderhooks !
Sounds like a long labour, and who'd've predicted 2 girlies eh ?
Its wonderful wonderful wonderful news, 2 pink bundles of joy with lovely names and weights !! Well done Lou !!  
                         
loads of special love and hugs,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bungeee

Have posted on the birth announcement but wanted to say a very well done LLM!  Fab news on the safe arrival of Rosa and Isabella, so pleased for you!!!!

x


----------



## bungeee

Oh forgot huge congrats CBKE!!!

Also Marie, could you change my due date please, C section booked for the 16th of April due to one twin being breech and the other transverse . . . lol could they be any more difficult!

Love to everyone else!

x


----------



## stephanie1

Huge congrats to LOU and DH

      

Steph


----------



## CalamityJ

Huge congrats to Lou and DH!!!!

        

CJxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

So happy for you Lou!  Massive congratulations!

Pippi x


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Bungee - breech and transverse - that's got to be two boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronte

Congrats Lou on your twin girlies...   Love the names you have chosen..

Bronte xxx


----------



## chrisfw28

Hi,

can I join you? I was on the de newbies thread last year and remember some of you from that but haven't been on for ages. I have had a rather eventful pregnancy and had to have an operation on my kidneys at 17 weeks and have had problems with my blood pressure. Things seem okay now,  I am now 34 +4 (which I cannot quite believe) but I am at a slightly higher risk of pre eclampsia and have been told I might be induced early. I am just happy to have got this far.

Christine


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Everyone

Am very tired today, my closest friend came to stay for a couple of days which was fab but of course we stayed up chatting and drank wine (my first taste for a year mmmmm lovely).  She did take over lots of baby duties though so I got a bit of a break....weird though because I feel like I missed Benjamin even though I was here all of the time  

Christine - congratulations, sounds like you had a bit of a journey - well done, not long to go now  

CKBE - 10 days to go for you, I bet you're really excited!  

Hi to everyone else   how are you all doing?

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

WOO, just popped on to see Lou's news YAY! Those names would be great over here in Spain!!!! Beautiful!

KAY XXX


----------



## eli..g

Welcome Christine, not long to go now.. HOping for an easy birth for you.

OOOh CK  counting down the days for you now... look forward to hearing your news. lots of babies due here sooon... how exciting..

Calamity, hope you can get some rest today


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Lou - Congrats on the arrival of your two girls - lovely names  

Loving being a new mum - but just SO tiring - sleepless night take their toll - not complaing tho as realise how lucky I am.

Hugs to all

Bloo xx


----------



## wolla

Lou - huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your 2 girlies x x 

Bronte - omg, just seen your ticker - not long to go eh?

Hope everyone else is ok - don't have much time to post or read at the mo - work & Thomas keeping me very busy!!

Love to all
Wolla
x


----------



## Tibbelt

Lou - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! on your pink bundles of joy!!!    Wonderful news! Hope you and DH are enjoying every minute of being mummy and daddy!

Bronte - no not long now!!!!! I'll watch out for your news honey!

Marie - am I not an honory member of this board any more!   Can you add me back onto the list please!  

Helly - how's emily doing honey? Hope all went well last week and she's feeling better  

I'm sure there are loads of personals that I should be posting but please forgive me - I rarely get the time to post any more but I do try and keep up with everyone's news! Sweetie pie and cupcake keep me very busy!   They're doing great though, talking lots and have learnt to sing twinkle twinkle little star (I hear it from morning to night! sooo cute!) and are coming on leaps and bounds! I've also recently had the fab chance to take voluntary redundacy which is perfect as we'd already agreed that I wasn't going back to work but now they're going to pay me not to go back! Feel very jammy!!!  OUr first court hearing is in the next couple of weeks so fingers crossed it won't be too long before we'll all be legal!!! Can't wait - will feel really nice to step off the adoption path and just be a 'normal' family!  

Lots of love to you all and oyur bumps and babies! Hope everyone is enjoying the weather (fingers crossed the forecast of heavy rain for tomorrow is wrong - we're going on a trip to a farm!!!!)

S
xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Tibbelt - you sound so happy, it's lovely to hear    Great news about the redundancy, are you going to stay at home for a while or will you look for another job?  Do you mind me asking how old your girls are?  The twinkle twinkle singing sounds very cute!

Bloo - feel free to moan, we all either understand from first hand experience or will understand soon!  The first few weeks are so hard, sleep deprivation is horrible but it does get better    Luke was about 15 weeks (my birthday!) when he did his first full night (7 - 7) but he was regularly doing 6 hour stints by about 6 weeks so hopefully you should be getting more sleep soon!  They're all different of course - one woman I met when I was getting no sleep gleefully told me that her son had been sleeping 13/14 hours a night since he was 2 weeks old!!  I want one like that next time   

Hi to everyone else - it's getting busy on this thread now horray!  Congrats and good luck to the new recruits and soon-to-be new mummies  

As for me, feeling much better this week, thanks for all your messages and to Eli for the chocolate hug   We've got a review appt tomorrow where we're going to ask to move onto IVF (eek!).  I've come round to the idea now and am excited about moving on.  I'm not sure what cycle day we'd need to start on or if I'll need any other tests before starting IVF so we might be able to fit in a final natural IUI cycle beforehand but we'll just have to see!  I'm so impatient, I want to get started straight away lol  

Anyway, Luke's at his nana's today and I've got a day off so I need to get on with some jobs that are impossible when he's around!  
Pippi x


----------



## Tibbelt

Hi Pippi,

No I'm not looking for another job - taking time out to be with our girls!   I'm so lucky that I can do it and am so grateful for the opportunity. To be honest I'm not going to look for anything until they've started school at least! They're 2 years old and absolute bundles of joy! I'm enjoying being with them fat too much to think of doing anything else.

Good luck for your appointment honey and hope you can start   again soon!

Well we're off on a farm trip tomorrow so I'd better get moving & get organised (we're leaving the house at 9! Which believe me is early whem getting my little angels / monsters organised!!! It's like a military operation!   )
lots of love
S
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

I have a new 3d photo but it's too little to really see.

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

I can see Kay - aaah, that's gorgeous!!  Only 13 weeks to go.....!

Tibbelt - it's hard enough getting one toddler ready for the day so lord knows how you cope with two!  It's great that you can take the time off to spend with your little girls.  We made a similar decision when I was on maternity leave, it just seemed ridiculous for me to be commuting 1 hour each way every day and getting stressed - my career didn't seem as important anymore!  I know other people feel different and I totally repect their decision but our decision was right for us.  I do 'work' 2 days for DH but it's so flexible that I can basically work whichever hours I want.

Anyway, Luke's only just given in and gone to sleep (little monkey!) so I'm off to sort out tea!  Hope you are all well.
Pippi x


----------



## Spaykay

OMG Pippi - are you trying to scare me  

Just asked DH not to go too much into who bits look like with people incase I get sensitive, but he says that his BIL has already said she looks like me   Guess that will happen! I don't mind...just worried I might mind at some point or that she might mid at some point. Am I just being mad?   Definately doesn't have our double chin though!!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Girls  
Just a quickie from me to say Hi everyone. 
Kay; Fab 3D pic hun ! You think youre scared at 13weeks to go............i've only got 5weeks, as am 35wks pg 2day !!! Doesnt time fly eh ??
Havent been sleeping well at all lately cos hips so achy and uncomfy   cant walk or stand for long either   But not complaining, am so happy to have got this far   Bump so big now there's no chance of painting toe nails now nor trimming 'Katie' in time for the big day  
Love to all, hope u r all havin a gr8 day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Mitchie - I am sure the mw's have seen a fair few hairy 'katies' in their time    I had Ethan at 35 weeks and the shame! - I hadn't shaved anywhere for a week.  Well, turns out I didn't care one jot I just wanted the PAIN TO STOP!   

Kay - awwwww your little girl looks beautiful, just beautiful.   
(and my (adopted) auntie looks more like my grandad than anyone else!)

Tibbelt - I don't know how on earth your name got taken off the list   - I don't have a birth date so have put them in with the other 2 year olds  Just checked and you are still on the honourary list on the ttc thread  

Pippi - How did you appt go? 

chris - Hello and welcome!  

Marie xxxx - ps 99 days to go! Into double figures!


----------



## Maz08

Afternoon Ladies,

Spaykay - Awww ur little Princess is gorgeous! I bet you were so proud when you saw her, brings a tear to my eye  
Mitchie - Oh the time is getting closer!! I know how you feel   I cant wait to get this all over with and have her in my arms safe and sound. I bet your all excited too now  
Marielou - thats you broken the 100 day marker now!! a nice little milestone  
Pippi - Thats a nice arrangement you have with work, it sounds like it will work very well with two also  
Chris - Hi, I remember you from the newbies thread, welcome  
Bronte and CKBE - not long to go now looking forward to hearing your news  
CJ - How is that gorgeous little man of yours?  
Bloo - Aww u sound on cloud 9 with motherhood  
Hi to all the other ladies sorry if I have missed aload out but still getting used to everyones names.
Update on me, I had a Glucose test last week which showed positive so have to attend the diabetic clinic today, which has been a total shock to me as I wasnt diabetic when i became pg! I have gestational diabetes and have to have insulin injections as of today, i am gobsmacked as I am 34 weeks and thought i was on the home run!! atleast i wont have to do it for long as they said i might be brought in early due to my little girl getting on the big side! possibly as 38 weeks but they are monitoring me every week till then to make a decission. I had a scan today and she was looking as adorable as ever!! pouting away for the scan pic!! DH says just like her mummy LOL apart from that i feel fine, no other probs.
Hope all you ladies are fit and well.
Love Maz x


----------



## chrisfw28

Hi,


Thanks for the welcome everyone.
Maz- Sorry to hear about the diabetes. You will get to see your baby all the sooner.

Kay- I know what you mean about being sensitive about what people say about who the baby looks like. At our antenatal class the teacher wrote on the board what do you want your baby to inherit from your partner. I had to leave the room and have a little cry even though I am so happy with the decisions we have made. 

I had a scan today, all looked fine and baby weighing 4lbs 12. They are talking about inducing me between 38-40 weeks, which is just over 2 weeks away! I think the baby will be small and i need to decide when to buy tiny baby clothes. 


Chris


----------



## Spaykay

Chris - I've said to DH that we can say "she has big feet" "cute nose" "big lips" etc. without the "just like....." Although I still compare to my family....why not eh  

Maz - it was a very emotional experience and the doc called her by her name the whole way through. The poor little love didn't like it though so I feel a bit cruel. Her smile turned into a grimace!!!

Marie - I think you just see in people what you want to see don't you.   I'm sure everyone will say she looks like me coz she'll be beautiful and so am I!   99 days WHOOHOOOOO!

Mitchie - 5 weeks  

Kay xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Thank you Marie   And congrats on reaching 99 days! Definately a milestone

Kay - don't give a thought to what people say, we even get it with the twins! We even do it ourselves, they learn so many mannerisms from you they do you so like you! And Sweetie Pie is just like me as a toddler, and Cupcake is the spitting image of my sister as a baby!   DNA is a mere detail honey - it's all about the family you create!  

Sorry for v quick post, got friends coming round tonight so have to go and get ready (or rather de-farm myself - was a great day out though!!!   )

Lots of love to all
S
xxxx
p.s. Marie - when I've got all the courst stuff done I'll give you our girls birth date - just daren't post anything so personal yet! xxx


----------



## Spaykay

thanks Tibbelt  

Kay xxx


----------



## eli..g

Am I going mad, but I cant see you pic spaykay??

Loads of people said f looked like dh when he was born    
Actually he looks loads like me, but I always said yes he looks like me alot but he's got big feet and hands like his dad.. and a big willy too!!  That just shocked people so much, they didn't say much else!!!

But now they can say anything they like f is so lovley, and 100% dh boy!! 

Tillbet.... glad you are enjoying your girls, good to hear form you xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Some really nice quotes etc re LO's looking like mum/dad etc when donor egg/sperm - I thought it would be harder than this, but just love wee man so much altho it does cross my mind now and agian I just pick him up and squeeze him and remind myself that altho he isn't my DNA I grew him and did quite a good job too!!

Bloo xx


----------



## Marielou

I say Ethan has a big willy like DH too     Actually most people say he looks like DH, hardly anyone says he looks like me    He ran towards me the other day and looked just like my SIL (which shocked me, how can something so cute resemble something so ..... eeekkkkkk!?!) 

Kay - Naturally she will be beautiful like you    Same as Ethan is gorgeous like Moi! 

Tibbelt - Hope you had a great day at the farm, we're planning on going next week, weather permitting!

Chris - Awww you'll be a mummy before you know it!  Mothercare/Tesco/Boots do good ranges in tiny baby  

Maz - I have my GTT in a fortnight - sorry to hear you have GD - I imagine it was a shock, tbh I will be shocked if I have it!

Started to think about the birth last night and suddenly remembered what its like to push a baby out and got all scared then excited then scared then excited     Told DH and he laughed evilly and said 'it has to come out somehow!' - how lovely and supportive!   

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Quick post will be back later but ELI I'm with you I can't see Kay's pic either............................


----------



## Spaykay

If you can't see my piccie, click on F5 and it may just pop up!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

...... and then there was light ................... well a baby picture at any rate................... she's gorgeous Kay...

Bronte - all the best for tomorrow will be thinking about you (ladies my phone is charged and ready and waiting for a message)

Tibbelt - hope you enjoyed the farm - I've taken Jess to a small one locally a few times now - pigs are hilarious apparently!!!!!!!! Your message sounds so happy, glad you are enjoying motherhood.  I am also in the fortunate position that I don't have to work so hope to be a full time mummy at least until Jess goes to school, then I may review things.

On the comments about who baby looks like - TBH we don't get many comments either way, our close friends and relatives all know the situation and nobody has ever really said anything and others tend to make comments about her eyes more than anything.  I did surprise myself once with my response to a comment - a friend I have made through postnatal group, after meeting DH for the first time said how she thought Jess looked like DH particularly her eyes - I found myself just accepting what she'd said, it took me a few minutes to stop and think 'hold on that can't be right'.  Don't get me wrong I'm not kidding myself that Jess isn't from a donor, it's just that it doesn't seem to matter, she's just Jess.


Been out today to Hobbycraft to buy bits for Jessica's party invitations and birthday cake - it's coming around far too quickly, my baby is growing up................... (Proud mummy moment - J took 5 steps on her own the other day   - mummy cried! )

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Ju2006

just want to wish Bronte all the best for tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear ur good news.

with regards to who the baby looks like dd has sooooo many traites that she has picked up from DP.  From the day she was born friends and family were adamant that dd looks like DP.  Saying that we have a running joke between myself and DP that he thinks the clinic conned us into believing that we needed D/S because dd is soooooo like him in everyway!! Also it amused me that DP's sister in law actually forgot that we used D/S to concieve dd !


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Ladies

A complete stranger told me today that Benjamin looks just like me - it totally threw me and I didn't know how to react as everyone else says how much like DH he looks...which he does.  I just muttered that it was because he was asleep and when he's awake he's like DH.  Mind you, DH had just had 2 teeth removed in hospital so didn't look his best lol

I've lost track a bit of whats happening on here as haven't been with it for a couple of days - I just found out my Aunt has a terminal cancer so that's pretty horrible.... it does mean my Dad will be visiting from Australia in the next couple of months though so Benjamin will get to meet his Nanna and Grandad earlier than planned... just a shame as to the reason for the visit.

I hope everyone is well - look forward to reading about all the births that are imminent!

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

CJ - so sorry to hear about your aunty  

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou

Popping in quickly to wish Bronte all the best for today! xxxx


----------



## LLM

Just a quick note to say thank you for all the wonderful messages!

Came home on Tuesday evening and things have been a little hectic since but slowly seem to be getting into some sort of routine (she whispers quietly!)

Birth experience was actually very good, even if I did get to experience every form of childbirth/pain relief! As I suspected the girls were very comfy and refused to move. After two and a half days of lying around in bed, being examined, getting going and then everything stopping, my waters finally broke and things started to progress normally but I didn't dilate past 6cms and then the heartbeats were starting to drop with every contraction. The decision was made to whiz me down the corridor for a section and despite me stubbornly not wanting one I can honestly say it was fine and I am healing well. I swear you can hardly see the scar already!!

Anyway, girls are absolutely adorable and we are both completely smitten. I honestly never thought I would have two girls and yet now I can't imagine having anything other.

I'll be back as soon as I can to catch up with everyone else.

Big hugs and thanks to all my wonderful FF's!

Lou, DH, Rosa & Isabella xxxx


----------



## Maz08

Afternoon Girls,

Bronte - Good luck for today, i will be watching for your news  
LLM - I glad you found the birth experience ok, Your two little girls are gorgeous! I am so happy for you and DH  

Hope everyone else is fine and about to enjoy your Easter weekend  

Love Maz x


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats LLM your girls are beautiful 

Bloo x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lou - they are gorgeous    Glad the birth experience wasn't too bad, it all fades into insignificance when they arrive doesn't it?

xx


----------



## Spaykay

Oh Lou, they're adorable....how clever of you to have pink wraps!!! (or did you know they were girls?) It's just amazing to see the change from bump pic to baby pic. So chuffed for you. Does that mean that us pg ones really have babies on our tummies!  

Kay xxx


----------



## HellyS

just a fly by to see if we have any news from Bronte and Oscar... 

Lou - so glad things went well and you and your girls are doing well - its such an amazing feeling isnt it!

Tibbelt - you sound fantastic!  Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!!!

Marie - your pregnancy is flying by!!

Dawn - no wonder people comment on Jessicas eyes - they are beautiful  

On the comments front, people always say Emily is so much like DH, I think so too!!  She even has the same hairline!!  Its weird!

We are waiting for an appointment to meet with the surgeon who will do the op - sad she has to have it but happy she can eventually enjoy her mealtimes and we can get rid of the feeding tubes!!

Hope you are all well
Helly
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Helly - hope you get the call for Emily's appointment soon, waiting is often the worst part. Soon she'll be muching away like a happy little bunny.  

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

No news from Bronte yet I'm afraid, wonder whether Oscar is too comfortable where he is...........
Think there's a chance Suze may hear before me and post the news so keep checking for posts from her too.......

Helly - sorry to hear Emily has to have the op but as you say on the positive side it should finally sort it all out.


> She even has the same hairline!!


 - Jess has a better hairline than DH, and more hair too 

Lou - your girls are adorable. Good to hear the birth experience was okay. Enjoy your little ones.

Off to grab a coffee whilst Jess asleep..............

Love to all
DAwn
xx


----------



## HellyS

Ah look at Jess in her bunny ears!!  Adorable  

Kay - you made me    Yes you pregnant ladies do have babies in your tummies!!  I didnt believe it until they gave Emily to me (although I still have days when i cant believe she is really mine!)

Come on Bronte Im eagerly awaiting news!!!!!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies  

love
Helly & Emily
xxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Happy Easter Happy Bunnies!

Morning from a rather sore Kay  I had a bit of a fall yesterday and ended up in A&E, bubs s finre though, but I was very sad last night thinking how I could have hurt precious bubs. Anyhoo, this morning I awoke to find TMI WARNING! my nipple a bit dry, when I poked it (as you do!) a droplet of liquid came out!!! Is this the 1st sign of milk? It was clear, and when DH tasted it  (yes, he was onto it before I had time to protest  ) he said it was sweet. What do you reckon?  

Kay xxx


----------



## juju81

Hi Ladies, do you mind if i join you all??  I'm a bit scared to be moving over but what will be will be    Have spoken to some of you on the 'Anyone using donor sperm thread'.

Can i just ask you all a question, i'm 4+6 & still occasionally get af type pains & stabbing pains, i then proceed to knicker check, is this completely normal? Am i worrying for no reason?  I have my scan on the 21st, cannot wait

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

juju - all sorts of pains down there are normal hun, so long as they're not really strong cramps assisted by bleeding. Your uterus will be starting to stretch and grow, and that sometimes aches and stabs! CONGRATULAIONS! 5 weeks tomorrow eh!   When's your 1st scan?

Kay xxx


----------



## juju81

Yeah, i havent had any bleeding!  My first scan is the 21st, i released 3 eggs so i'm intrigued how many fertilised!!  I want it now!!


----------



## going it alone

JuJu - congratulations and yes, it's normal. You little one(s) is/are just snuggling in and literally taking root. You were lucky to release three, my clinic cancelled cycles with more than two follies. I had four at the day 14 scan, which went down to one lead follie at the day 17 scan. They said that some often stop or slow down growing. I was glad they did because they were talking about cancelling my cycle. I ended up with twin girls so at least one more follie must have started growing again.

Bronte - !!!!!!!!!

Kay - Leaky nips are normal too. 

Happy Easter to everyone. We had a lovely Easter Egg hunt this morning. I videoed it and when we watched it back the girls went to the bits of the room again to check for any more eggs. 
We are potty training at the mo. Amelie has taken straight to it. We're on day two, with everything being done in the potty so far. Libby on the other hand... If there's no success by tomorrow I'll put her back in nappies and try again on a month or two. I'm in no great rush.  Amelie has been particular about having her nappy changed regularly for ages now, telling us when she has "just weed" or as she is pooing, Libby is too laid back to care.

Love to all and Happy Easter

Sam xx


----------



## Spaykay

Sam -   I'm so excited about my leaky nip! I keep telling everyone!!! Have resisted putting it up on ******** though!

Kay xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Kay - congratulations on your leaky nip!  

JuJu - congratulations on your BFP!

Sam - interesting how differently your girls are handling potty training...  I suppose Libby may be more interested when she sees how Amelie is getting on.

Hi to everyone else - Bloo, Maz, Mitchie, Marie.....oh so many to mention all, sorry  

Happy Easter!

CJxxx


----------



## chrisfw28

Hi,

Happy easter everyone.

Kay- Have you bought any breast pads in preparation? 

I had a scan on wednesday all looking well. The babies bladder was full! They are estimating it weighs 4lbs 12 now but apparenty scans can be 3/4 lb out so who knows. 

Chris


----------



## Spaykay

Chris - noooo, I have no breast pads....wasn't expecting to have leaky nips!!! Especially not already. It was literally 1 drip, so maybe I won't get more. If I do then I'll pop to the shop (with a wet top!)

Kay xxx


----------



## going it alone

If it helps, I didn't need them when I was pg. Once I was breastfeeding, that's a different matter!
x


----------



## CalamityJ

Hello Ladies

Just thought I'd share a clip of Benjamin in his new fab swinging chair - with DH's IPod plugged in .....

<"http://i247.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid247.photobucket.com/albums/gg126/scl67/Benjamin%20video/benjaminswinging2.flv">

hope this works!

CJxxx


----------



## Spaykay

It certainly did work! And I'm in love!!! I bagsy him for my Emily!!!! What an absolute darling!

Kay xxx


----------



## going it alone

Gorgeous. x


----------



## HellyS

no I bagsy him for my Emily - absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## Spaykay

I got in there 1st!  

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Aaaaah he's gorgeous!!  We got that swing for Luke when he was about 4 months old - should have got it much earlier cos he LOVED it!  He'd still go in it now if he wasn't so big    Definitely worth the money.

Any news from Bronte?

Chris - I'd take what they say about weight with a pinch of salt.  I was told I was going to have a 10 1/2 or 11 lb baby - he was 2 weeks early and 7lb11oz!!  How long have you got to go now?

Kay - my nips leaked from about 27 weeks too    As g-i-a said, it's nothing compared to when I was breastfeeding.  In the early days I'd soak the breast pad and my top several times a day    

Ooh, got to go to bed now.  Too much sun, food and wine today..........

Pippi x


----------



## Maz08

I cant get the Video of baby B to open!! so left out now!!
and here was me wanting to put my claim in for my little daughter!!

Love Maz x


----------



## Spaykay

Maz  - take my word for it...B is a total cutie! 

Very excited about seeing if I have leaky nips tomorrow!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Maz08

LOL I laughed at your leaky nips!! mines havent leaked yet, but i have bought nipple pads and also nip cream as mines have gone very dry too and now starting to hurt a little too. I also think I had braxton hicks today as my tummy got very tight and felt strange!! has anyone else had this at 34 weeks? Isnt this all exciting!! and you girls are so good at helping us new mums to be out!!
P.S. Kay - DH was giggling at your DH tasting leaky nips (a man after his own heart I think!)  
Love Maz x


----------



## Mitchie

B*gger just lost a post i think   or did i send it by accident ? 
I've missed you all, feel like i've been gone ages, have I ? 
Lou; Amazed you found a moment to post, bless you, but thanks for keeping us posted. Your DD's are scrummy, totally adorable !!!!! 
CJ; OMG ! Baby B is SO cute, bet you cant stop cuddling him ! I've heard those swings are pretty good, may have to invest in one !
Kay; Leaky nips eh ?  You do make me laugh !!  I keep checking mine in case, but nope dry as a bone me.
Sam; Good luck with the potty training! Its so much easier when they are ready, but pretty pointless when theyre not eh ?
Sorry I cant do personals to all, feel a bit behind, sorry. Bloomin Airforce have sent DH away AGAIN on Tues, he was supposed to be back yday, but the jet broke, so he wont be back til Wednes at least   I dont like him being away this close to EDD but have no choice. Still, mum and Pops have come to stay for a few days now, so got some support, but dont like to be on laptop for ages while theyre here.
Am 35+4 now !!!!   
Consultant says he wont let me go over 40wks, so has already booked me in for induction the day after EDD on May 15th !!!!!
Better go now,
Love to all FFs, snuggles to all Bubbas and pats to all bumps !!!
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

It only happened when I was picking to see if the white bits were dry skin, and then a drop popped out!

Maz - tell you DH that my DH didn't actually have my permission! He literally dove straight in!   Did make me giggle though. Spose he may aswell b4 the baby is born.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Maz; Sounds like a braxton hick to me, i dont think I've had any, but i've been achy just under my rib for the last day  think/hope its just bubba getting so big he/she is getting a bit squashed up ?


----------



## Mitchie

Kay; Think our DH's just have to take whatever they can get, whenever the opportunity arises these days !!  I know my poor DH has been quite deprived, bless him


----------



## Maz08

Mitchie - Yeah, its prob ur bubs getting bigger and not having as much room to move around, mines feels the same and just kicks me till she is comfy!!   The other night she kicked so much she woken Dh as he had his arm on my bump and she didnt seem to like it too much! Sorry to hear ur DH has had to go away again, hopefully he will be back again really soon  
Love Maz x


----------



## CalamityJ

Well thank you ladies for the lovely comments on B's video debut  

Maz - sorry you couldn't see it, not sure why (unless you have a Mac?)  My BHs started about 34 weeks and it sounds like thats what you could have had - was the feeling quite high up on your bump?

Mitchie - fab that you have a date for induction already, hopefully you'll get there before that

I'm so excited that there are lots of babies coming soon!  

Bloo - where are you hon?  I expect your little lad is keeping you very busy!  

Re not believing you have babies in your tummies - when B was born I couldn't believe that he'd actually come out of me!  I have a memory of the MW holding him up to me and I just stared at her, DH and the Doctor in complete disbelief.  My MW said my face was a picture and she'd never forget it!  It really was a shock to me    .....then I said "it is a boy isn't it, he does have a willy doesn't he?"  

CJxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Still no news from Bronte, but will keep you informed....

Maz - sounds like Braxton Hicks to me - I had them from about 24 weeks but they got alot more intense (never painful, just uncomfortable) in the last few weeks, they came on when I moved, by the end I could hardly get up and get a coffee without one setting off, it got rather uncomfortable.

Kay - as all the others have said, sounds perfectly normal to me.

CJ - B is gorgeous.  Isn't it wonderful how each baby is different, Jess never took to her swing.

Will be back when I have news from Bronte.....

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Maz08

CJ - I dont have a Mac so totally confused to why it wont open   Yes, it was high up in my bump so think it was BH. I think your Benjamin is gonna be a BIG hit with the ladies when he is older   he is very popular already! 
Bloo - Hope your doing ok hun  
Tawny - Your little girls is lovely and her bunny ears is just soo cute!!

LOve Maz x


----------



## Spaykay

Morning...last day of my hols today and gonna try and drag myself to the pool...maybe it'll help my arm which I can't move proparly after my fall   No milk today....awwwww....come on boobies  

Kay xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning 

With great pleasure I can say I have just received the following from Bronte's DH:

'Baby Oscar is ere! 7lbs 14oz Ani ok but v tired as am I. 36hr labour!'



Will put a thread on the birth announcements as well.

Dawn


UPDATED INFO - born at 2.11am.  Daddy's comment 'He is so CUTE!'


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte& DH

      

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF

OSCAR

     ​
Enjoy every moment of your new family life!

Lots of love
Dawn, Paul & Jessica
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

WHOOOOOHOOOOOO! I love the name Oscar!!! Congrats on the arrival of your beautiful boy Bronte and DH!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Maz08

CONGRATS!!!! welcome Baby Oscar      

Well done Bronte!! Lovely name too  

Love Maz x


----------



## Ju2006

Welcome to the world Oscar ! 

Congrats to Bronte and DH, enjoy every single minute as it goes far too quickly !


----------



## pippilongstockings

WOW - 36 hours, you must all be exhausted!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   

P xx


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations!!!!​
Well done Bronte - sounds like you had a tough time of it but I bet he is worth every single second. Welcome to the world Oscar!!

So happy for you all

Loads of love
Helly & Emily
xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

WOOHOO !! Well done Bronte !! and DH !! And welcome to the world Baby Oscar   Fantastic news, glad all is well, tho sorry to hear you had to endure such a LONG labour.
Love the name Oscar  
Happy days, enjoy your bundle of blueness !!                                   And finally...


----------



## going it alone

Well done Bronte and DH and huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Oscar 

Love Sam and the girls xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Congrats to Bronte & DH - well done on the loooooooong labour!

Love the name Oscar.     

CJ xxx


----------



## wolla

Huge Congratulations Bronte & DH on the safe arrival of Oscar.

Lots of love
Wolla
xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Congratulations Bronte and DH!  Can't wait to see photos ... have posted on your thread! 

Have also updated the list ... Odette is next, her EDD is today!   

Marie xxxx


----------



## bungeee

Huge Congrats Bronte and DH!  Welcome to the world little Oscar!

x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh wow bungee, only a couple of days to go!!!  How exciting!
Pippi x


----------



## SarW

Huge Congratulations Bronte & DH on the arrival of Oscar! So pleased for you....Enjoy every moment! 

          

Love
Sarah, Matt & Alice

X


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to wish bungeee all the best for your c section tomorrow - can't wait to hear your news!

Marie xxxx


----------



## SarW

Bungee....Can't wait to see your news!! Best wishes for tomorrow. 

X

PS We have our appointment with the consultant next Monday in our attempt at number 2. Getting very excited!


----------



## Mitchie

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Bungee !!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sar W - Good luck with your appointment!  Do you think you'll get started asap?

P xx


----------



## juju81

Whooo hoo for Bronte & Hubby, massive congratulations

Good luck for 2mrw Bungee, thats come round pretty quickly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

A quick fly past to wish Bungee all the best for tomorrow, can;t wait to see your news

Love
Dawn


----------



## Mitchie

POO !! Lost my post AGAIN !! 
Morning All  
Lookin 4ward to hearing Bungees news  
Sar; Looking 4ward to hearing how your appt on Monday goes too. How exciting Bubba no.2 !  
I was up with the lark this a.m, couldnt sleep with aching hips   DH finally got back from his trip last nite  ;4 DAYS LATE   Bloomin airforce   They'd better keep him local from now or else !!
I'm now 36+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Got measured for nursing bra, was delighted to hear I 'm a 36DD !! Never been more than a Bcup before   Think the whole of Mothercare heard  
Anyway, no more news really just waffling.
Hello everyone of you lovely ladies on this fab and friendly thread !
Love Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Any news yet?!?  Loads of new babies and soon-to-be new babies on this board at the moment, it's so exciting!!

Isn't it funny how we don't get jealous or sad about the birth of babies on this board?  I guesss it's cos we've all been through so much.  What a lovely bunch of ladies we all are  

Pippi x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh, another quick post - need some information!  Does anyone know the reason we were told not to have unprotected sex until after our IVF cycle finishes?  I presume it's just in case of pregnancy (impossible in our case!) but is there any other reason?

pippi x


----------



## Spaykay

I was never told this so no idea!

Kay xxx


----------



## chrisfw28

Hi,

I don't remember being told that either but dp thinks we were for the same reason you said Pippi.

Mitchie- A dd! Mothercare wouldn't measure me when I went the other day she told me to wait until 37/38 weeks which was annoying as then dp had to take pics of bras on his phone just in case I had to go in early to be induced. Didn't really think how I was going to measure myself.  I am now 37 weeks so will go along next week I will be happy if I make a c cup. 

Has anyone been induced before 40 weeks? How was it? I have read it is like going from 0-60 in a few seconds!  


Chris


----------



## pippilongstockings

Thanks girls.  Mini mouse on the other thread says it's to prevent pg as downregging and stimming drugs can cause m/c.  No chance of us getting pg naturally so I guess we don't need to rush out and buy condoms!! Lol.

Chris - I found bras4mums absolutely fab for nursing bras.  Not sure of the website address but it'll be on google.  The lady that runs it is great and guides you through measuring yourself and fitting the bras either by email or telephone (or in person if you live close enough!).  I found that mothercare and debenhams measured me far too small both during pg and when I was bf so I'll be avoiding them if I need bras in the future (please let me need nursing bras in the future! ++++).

Anywho, gotta go and make tea now.  Will check back later for baby news.......

Pippi x


----------



## Spaykay

I've also bought from bras4mums and they delivered abroad to me. When I returned they put my money back with no problems and have always emailed me if there has been a problem with my order. I'm wearing wrong sized bras though   They don't measure in Spain so not sure what I'll do for nursing bras. I have 1 really cool one with zips!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## HellyS

Bronte - Hope everything is going well with you and Oscar and you are settling into being a mummy  

SarW - WOW!!!! Going again for another - doesnt seem like two minutes ago since you were cycling the last time!  Hope your appointment goes well  

Bungee - hope everything went well today!!!  Cant wait to hear your news  

Pippi - Got no idea although like the others have said we have no chance anyway so if you wish to partake then i would  

Marie - hows things with you and your bump?  All good I hope  

Tibbelt - Great to hear you sounding so happy with your family - I am still over the moon for you  

Dawn - Hope all is well with you and Jessica (Emily sends her big cuddles   )

Hi to everyone else - just putting my feet up with a glass of wine - one of the joys of not being pregnant, although I must admit I am still missing it - i LOVED it so so much!! I am waiting for news from my SIL she was induced this morning so i am going to be an aunty for the first time!!!!  So exciting!!!

Take care
love
Helly & Emily
xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Mitchie - Wowzers on your new improved boobies    I went from a B to an E during my pregnancy with Ethan, am currently wearing 34DD nursing bras still but I am bulging out of them so suyspect I need at least an E again!  Yay I love having big boobies!

Helly - How exciting, you could be an auntie any moment!   Bump and I are fine, having lots of braxton hicks like I did with Ethan hoping this one cooks a little longer than he did though!  

Pippi - I was never told to refrain from sex, but we never did it after EC anyway   Been a good 6 months or so now since we last bumped naughties 

ooooooh I bet bungeee is a mummy by now!   

SarW - How exciting that you're going for number 2! (oh, that sounds rather like you're about to do a poo   ) 

Might have to check out this bras4mums, I'd love some hot milk bras, they look lush!

Marie xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Kay - if you need any nursing bras sending over just let me know, i'm happy to send stuff to you :0)  It's definitely worth getting well fitting nursing bras, my boobs were agony in the first few weeks so I needed to wear a good (massive!) bra all the time.

Horray for big boobies!!  Hoping mine don't get even bigger if I get pg again - they still haven't decreased from last time..........  DH is looking forward to the big boobies more than the baby lol!

zzzzzzzzzz, gotta go.  Hope all went well today bungee and you are finally a Mummy :0)

Pippi x


----------



## SarW

Helly.... I can't believe how quickly I've forgotten what it's like to be pregnant. I really miss having a bump, and really hope to have one again soon.  How's your SIL?...Any news? 

Mitchie.... Make the most of the big boobs!  Mine seem to have gone rather saggy of late.  I'm hoping they'll get their bounce back.  

Pippi.... Ooohhh...I haven't heard that one before. 
We're not going ahead straight away...Probably in late June/July. I'd like to start ASAP, but unfortunately we have a weeks holiday beginning of June, and 2 weekends away at weddings in May...Not that I'm complaining, but It can be annoying planning your social life around scans.  I don;t know if anyone else feels the same? 

Chris...Not long left now.  I wasn;t induced, but I have a friend who was, and things seemed to have happened not too quickly. 

Any news from Bungee? 

XX


----------



## eli..g

Just a quickie as need to get some zzzzzz

Congratulations Bronte... brilliant news  

Pippi... am with you on the boobies front, mine havent gone down either!!!!  Stopped breast feeding 6 months ago now too!!
Will they be this size forever  
Went from 36 c before preg to a 38 e for nursing bras, now only back to a 36 dd!!! 

MItchie... I was induced @38 weeks... dont think i'm a good case study though!  Faliure to progress and bubs falling( or rising, cant really remember!!) heart rate led to c section 21 hours after pessaries!!  Had loads of contractions and was needing to push but I did not dilate.  HOpe you find a better story!!

Bungee... looking forward to reading your news soon. xxx

Night night, off to read my book now!!

Love to all
Exx


----------



## HellyS

just a quick one - I am so excited that I have eventually managed to get a piccie of Emily on my avatar thingy - wooo hooo - its only taken 6 months!!!

And I am an aunty to a baby boy!!!!!!


love to all

Helly
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Congratulations Helly!  What have they called your nephew?  Did everyting go well with the birth?

Any news yet?!?  Looking forward to the birth announcement......

P xx


----------



## chrisfw28

Pippi/kay- Thanks for info about bras4mum I will def. check it out. I found Debenhams measured too small too.

Helly- Congrats on becoming an auntie.

SarW- I hope my experience is like your friends. I found my life always seemed to be slightly on hold when going through treatment but it is worth it in the end!

Have just come back from Ikea. I like going just for the meatballs and Chips (how sad)! 

Chris


----------



## Spaykay

Pippi - thanks hun. My prob isn't getting the bras over here but knowing what size I am. I was a 32F to start with!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh my word, that's big!!  I went up to a 32FF when I was breastfeeding and I looked like Jordan so lord knows how big you will get!!

Chris - meant to say yesterday.  I was in labour but had to be "augmented" due to meconium in the waters.  They used the drip whereas I think with normal induction you start with the pessaries.  I'll be honest, it wasn't pleasant as it got very intense quickly and I was continuosly monitored so couldn't move about much.  I think they ramped up the amount I was given quite quickly though as they needed to get him out asap.  When I finally accepted the epidural it was a lot easier as I didn't get on with G&A so had been painkiller-free up to that point.  The positive point is that as soon as his head was out all the pain went away and I honestly completely forgot about it straight away!  It's so so worth it and while I wouldn't ask to be induced next time i wouldn't be too stressed about the idea either.  It's such a short amount of time in the grand scheme of things, I'd do it one hundred times over for my beautiful boy.

P xx


----------



## Spaykay

Fortunately back seems to have grown more than boobs! 

Kay xxx


----------



## SarW

Helly......What a lovely photo of Emily! I've been trying to post a recent one of Alice but seem to have failed. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong  

Chris....MMmmm....Meatballs! I went for their breakfast a couple of weeks ago. 93p for a breakfast with a cup of tea!  But I spent a fortune on Alice whilst I was there. 

X


----------



## Spaykay

I love all the new avatars. I can't be bothered to update mine  

Kay xxx


----------



## LLM

Just popped on to wish Bronte & DH huge congratulations on the birth of Oscar. Enjoy every second as the days just fly by and I can't believe my girls are 2 weeks already.

Everything going well here, been for a couple of walks with my monster pram and the first time kept bursting into tears as I just couldn't believe I was pushing my own pram full of my own babies..............silly [email protected]@er eh?!

Spooks - You next??!!

Hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## Spaykay

can imagine you walking around in tears, I imagine that I will be the same!  

Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

I was the same!  I cried so much in the first few weeks - either utter joy and disbelief that we had such a gorgeous baby or complete terror    The terror improved when my mum - a "grownup" - came to stay  

Lou - So good to hear that you are all doing well and are happy  

P xx


----------



## Mitchie

Morning All  
Hiya Lou !; lovely to hear from you and so glad all is going well   I can imagine I will also be shedding a fair few tears of utter joy and disbelief, and yes probably some of panic too at times !!
Thanks for all the shared enthusiasm on the size of my Boobies   And what an impressive bunch of boobs we seem to have on here between us !!!!!!!!! Thanks also on the induction info girlies. 
Chris; If i dont deliver before,I'm being induced at 40+1 e.g the day after my EDD! Are you definately being induced at 38wks ? Any luck with the bras ??
Kay; Any more leakages ??   
Any news on Bungee 
I'm 36+5wks 2day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not much else to report, decorating now come to an almost standstill, but been doing a bit of gardening instead !
Hiya Maz, Pippi, Sarw. Helly, Spooks, Marie,Bronte,Eli, Odette and all you lovely Yummy Mummies, beautiful bumps and bumps-to-be !!
Better go and get dressed now,
love 2 you all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow mitchie - only 2 days until you're officially full term!!  Hope you go into labour naturally before 40+1, I've heard that natural labour and birth is quite a nice experience :0)  I'm clinging to that hope for next time lol!

p x


----------



## Bronte

Afternoon ladies.. Cant stop as sitting down is quite difficult . Just want to thank everyone for their kind wishes and to Dawn for posting my news...  Will upload photos as soon as i get a minute, our internet connection is abit funny at the mo so have only just managed to stay online...

Hope everyone is ok

Love Bronte and Oscar


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Everyone

Just checking in as haven't popped in for a while - I'm sure you all missed me!  

I've been busy socialising with mummies and babies and having a fab time!  Met up with a friend who had twins..... absolutely gorgeous babies, was very impressed with how she's coped and the routine etc, not sure I'd have done so well with two, not in too much of a routine with my one.... well not a routine that I've set anyway, I'm just going with the flow at the moment.  Also, I meet with the ladies from my antenatal group every week and there was a Daddies & babies morning over the weekend which was lovely - us Mummies went off for coffee and left them to it.

Benjamin is 8 weeks tomorrow and getting more and more gorgeous...and cheeky.... by the day.  We get loads of smiles now and it is so lovely, he makes my heart melt.

Today I have been sorting out my wardrobe and I packed away all my maternity clothes.....that was so emotional!  I never expected to shed a tear as I folded up my "big" clothes but I did!  I'm not sure if we're going to have treatment again in the future but I couldn't bring myself to get rid of anything yet so its all bagged up to go in the loft.

Bronte - welcome home!  I can remember that feeling of sitting down being quite uncomfortable - feeling like you've been kicked by a rather large donkey?  

Love to everyone, hope you're all well.  Looking forward to hearing about more babies soon!

CJx


----------



## *ALF*

Afternoon

Right lets see how long will be as Jess liable to wake any minute....

Bronte - it was a pleasure  

I spoke too soon the little rascal has woken....................and is shouting...................back later


Love
DAwn
xx


----------



## SarW

Bronte....I hope the sitting down gets a little easier! Can't wait to see some photos of Oscar soon.

Dawn....  See you back soon! 

CJ...Benjamin sounds like a little cutie. Isn't it fun having such a full diary. Alice & I were here, there and everywhere in the first few months. Isn't it great that you can leave the daddy's to it.  

Well, we had our initial consultation tonight & all went well. We were given the advice to potentially go straight to IVF, which I would rather not, although the consultant said with the shortage of sperm as it is, it would be the best plan. We've said that we'd rather have a couple of goes at IUI on the drugs that worked last time, and then see about IVF. Hopefully if we can see the embryologist we'll get more of an idea of what to do.
  We have 4 vials stored, but the consultant reckoned they used 2 to 3 vials per IUI. I was under the impression that they only used one. 
  I also wondered what would happen if we ran out of stored Donor sperm and whether they could call the donor in again. He again didn't know..

It appears that we have many questions that need answering. I sometimes feel seeing the consultant is just a means of getting into the system. I'm hoping we'll get more answers in 6 weeks time when we will hopefully get an initial appointment with the embryologist and counselor. Is it normal to have to see a counselling session 2nd time round?

Really looking forward to all these bumps arriving soon! 

Sarah
X


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sar - That does sound unusual.  Do you have the IUI on more than one day per cycle?  I know some clinics do two so I guess then you'd use two vials per cycle.  At my clinic it's one vial per IUI.  I think it's probably worth giving the IUI a go if that's what you want and you've got enough sperm.  As you say, you could always do what we've done and move onto IVF if you don't get pg in the first couple of cycles.  IVF is a big step to take when IUI may work again.  And no, we didn't have counselling second time round - we weren't offered it and it didn't even occur to me to ask!  Will you be starting after your next appt then?  I know I've asked this before but can't remember the answer - baby brain!

Sorry I can't do personals tonight.  Had an awful night last night so I'm pooped.  Off to bed now zzzzzzz

P xx

PS Results from my smear came back today and all clear so we're good to go this month woohoo!!  Should start injecting at the end of the week.......


----------



## *ALF*

....okay, so let's try again.............

Bronte - good to see you online so soon. Hope all is going well and you, DH and Oscar are enjoying getting to know each other (although that sounds as though you and DH don't know each other  - you know what I was getting at)

SarW - glad the appointment went okay. I was also under the impression that they only used 1 vial per IUI, unless of course it doesn't thaw well, then they may use a second. I also agree that seeing the consultant is often the means of getting the ball rolling without actually confirming anything. 


> Can't wait to see some photos of Oscar soon


 - I've seen a piccie of him, he's gooooooooooorrrrrgeous!

CJ - great to hear you are getting out and about and meeting other mums, I found it soooooooo reassuring in those first few months chatting through different concerns with other mums and finding out that whatever is happening to you and your bubs is normal and happening to others too.
I too found packing all my maternity things away really hard to do. We're very unlikely to cycle again (something I've emotionally yet to come to terms with, but that's a whole other story) but I still couldn't part with alot of it, so it's up in the loft.

Mithchie - I was induced at 40+1 but I'm afraid my story isn't the best, as it took 3 days to get me going, then I got to 4cms and stopped (but I think that was not helped by Jess not presenting properly!!!). I think it completely depends on how 'ready' you are - I obviously wasn't ready at all, others have been fine before 40 weeks.

Suppose I'd better go and spend some time with DH before heading to bed...................

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## Marielou

Evening!

SarW - I too was under the impression they used 1 vial for IUI and 2 for IVF.  I asked my clinic about asking for more sibling sperm, they rang the centre they got the sperm from and there was already some in storage to purchase as sibling stock  If not, you can request they contact the donor to ask him if he would be willing to donate to you again for sibling sperm   Just all depends on how willing he is and I assume he'd have to go through the HIV checks etc again.  
How exciting that you're getting things underway again! 

Lou - Look at your gorgeous babies! You clever thing, you!  I still ave a little tear-up at 'new' things, such as family days out, just normal everyday things sometimes that just remind me how far we've come.

Dawn - Love the new photos of the gorgeous Jessica!

Bronte - Welcome home - can't wait to see photos of Oscar!

Pippi - So pleased your results came back and you can start this cycle  

CalamityJ - I too kept all my mat clothes/Ethan's clothes, I just couldn't bring myself to get rid of them but guess I will have to after this bby or we'll have to buy a bigger house to accomodate all the bags full of clothes  

Hope everyone is well,
Marie xxxx


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone - sorry not been on for a while - have had a busy and rather stressful time of it lately but all well now. - congrats to LLM and Bronte   
I will try to catch up with everyone's news ASAP

[fly]I am pleased to announce the safe arrival of Baby Spooks [/fly]

Will post soon, love to all,


----------



## Marielou

Spooks - OMG congratulations!  Are you keeping the details a secret .... can we know the sex?  Pretty please!  Hope you and baby are well - when did you have him/her?

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks & DH

     

CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

BABY SPOOKS

     
​
Enjoy every moment with your precious little one

Love
Dawn & Jessica
xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

OMG Spooks that's fantastic news!!!!  So happy for you!

Details please!


----------



## Mitchie

CONGRATULATIONS SPOOKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                
SarW; Glad you're underway now, tho cant help with your query as we needed eggs not sperm. Hopefully the next appt will answer all your other questions.
Pippi; Woohoo, youre getting going on tx 2 too !! Good luck Hun xxxxx
Tawny; thanx for your experience of induction, it all helps to know what may happen xx
CJ, bronte, Lou ; hope those bubbas are being good for you !!
Mazarooney; Where are you cycle bud ??
Hi to everyone !
Well i'm lovin this weather but fast running out of clothes to cover my bump now!! Seems silly to buy any more mat clothes now when i only have 23 days to go max !!! OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway DH just arrived home early, so better go, try and convince him that i havent been on the laptop all day  
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

congratulations SPooks!

Kay xxx


----------



## HellyS

[fly]Congratulations Spooks!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

Have had to put it in purple as I dont know details!!!! Are you keeping it to yourself hun? Either way really happy for you - enjoy!!!!

On the crying when taking your baby(s) out for the first time discussion, I cried for at least the first three times and I still get a lump in my throat sometimes - its the most amazing feeling and one which most of us probably thought we would never have - totally understandable to shed a few tears me thinks 

We are still waiting for a date for Emily's op had a good few days with her but the dietician recommended we gave her a taste of solids and it seems we went back to square one today 

Hope everyone and their bumps/babies are doing well
love to you all
Helly
xxxx


----------



## Maz08

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I havent been on for a little while as I am still trying to get everything ready for baby arriving.
And, so much good news   Spooks huge congrats on your new arrival glad everyone safe and well also Bungee hope all well too  
Lou - Aww you made me cry when I read your post about your first day out, i can just imagine how you felt, such an emotional time and to finally get your dream is such a wonderful thing  
There is so many gorgeous babies on here!!   Emily, Jessica, Benjamin sorry if i know i have missed loads, i am sure we have all been blessed with the such lovely babies as we all deserve them soo much and waited soo long to feel 'whole' I am sure i speak for everyone.
Mitchie - Hello cycle bud!! I am fine, I am getting pretty uncomfy too bump getting huge! Had a growth scan today and she is 7lbs 4oz already!! good news is the insulin has slowed the growth rate down a bit so they are happy, still think I will be going in at 38 weeks but not confirmed yet. I see you wont be going much over your time either..I cant believe how soon its gonna be now, after all these months  
Spaykay - How are you sweetie? have you moved house yet? is your bump getting big too? Yep those Bra's are def gonna get alot of wear from us bigger girls!! lol
CJ - It is very emotional to think you will never wear mat clothes again, I dont know if we will have another go either as we didnt have any frosties and part of me just wants to spoil this one with all my heart   
Bronte - Cant wait to see a pic of Oscar I bet he's a real cutie  
Sarw - We used donor sperm in your IUI, and i thought it was only one sample they used per cycle, Unfortunatley for us we never achieved a pg with IUI so didnt really question about sibling cycles with same donor tho i dont think we got the same donor in our cycles anyway! 
Its been so nice reading all these lovely success stories and new bambinos! This is def the best thread to chat in, well done girls  
Love Maz x


----------



## CalamityJ

Maz08 said:


> CJ - It is very emotional to think you will never wear mat clothes again, I dont know if we will have another go either as we didnt have any frosties and part of me just wants to spoil this one with all my heart


Maz - I know what you mean about just wanting to spoiling this one..... I feel exactly the same. We have 6 frosties but I am so grateful to have been blessed with Benjamin and part of me doesn't want to push my luck - how would I feel if we decided to try again and then it fails, would I be left feeling incomplete like I felt before Benjamin came along etc etc Also, age is in issue!

Mitchie - 23 days to go! oooh getting very close now, bet you're so excited!

Spooks - Congrats on your new arrival!   ?  ?

Benjamin was an absolute angel last night! He slept from 11pm to 6am and then from 6.30am to 10.15am - how fab is that?! I got up at 9 and hung out the washing, had a lovely long shower and a leisurely cup of tea and breakfast before he even stirred...... long may it last  or perhaps it was a one-off fluke 

CJxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Cor CJ that's great ! What a GOOD boy !! Is Benjamin on bottles now or breast or expressed ( if you dont mind me asking ?) Does he sleep in with you ? And finally, does he have a dummy? 
Getting myself prepared !!!!
We too are hugely unlikely to have any more babies as age and finances are an issue, and it took us SO long to get here i really dont think we could do it all over again. I try to treasure every moment of being pg, and know i'll have plenty of teary, proud-as-punch, overjoyed, in-awe-and-disbelief moments !
Maz; Good to hear from you ! Didnt realise you were probably going to 38wks ............you'll beat me ! Take it easy Hun. R u ready now ?
Lots of love All,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Mitchie

Benjamin is entirely on formula now (unfortunately BF didn't work well for us, tried expressing but didn't get much so finally gave up a couple of weeks ago).  He does sleep in with us - we have a crib down my side of the bed and I plan for him to stay in with us until he's 6 months.  Sometimes its difficult when he's trying to get to sleep as he thrashes about a bit, arms and legs going everywhere and head going from side to side    The crib has the ability to rock from side-to-side but he doesn't like it (he's quite fussy!  the crib in the hospital rocked front to back and he seemd to prefer that) so I lock it in but when he thrashes about it does move quite a bit and the peg falls out.  As for a dummy - we do have one but he's not overly impressed with it - my DH is very anti-dummies so we only try it when desperate but he often spits it out and much prefers to suck my finger!  We're going to try a different dummy with a more rounded teat as the one we have is quite flat (designed not to cause nipple confusion when breastfeeding).  But sometimes he sucks my finger so hard it feels bruised he usually does this when his tired, tetchy or hungry. -

Believe me, there will be loads of "teary, proud-as-punch, overjoyed, in-awe-and-disbelief moments" every day!  For instance, for a few days now Benjamin has been looking down at his toes and wriggling them when he's sat up on my lap, I thought that was hilarious but today he managed to grab his foot with his hand, which made me feel proud and also disbelief as he's only 8 weeks ..... which showed when he cried when he pulled on his toe and it must've hurt him! 

CJxxx


----------



## Mitchie

CJ; Thanks so much for all of that, i do really appreciate it, especially as YOUR time is so precious at the mo. BF does seem a very fine art, i'm definately going to try, but realise its not going to be easy. I too want our baby in with us, DH not so keen tho as he wants to share the night feeding ( i'll express once/if  BF is established )so we can take it in turns to get some sleep, and he thinks it'll be too tricky/noisy if bubs is in with us. But a lot of literature says the risk of cot death is lower if you have bubs in same room as you................. Anyway we'll see !! Its certainly good to hear others stories tho, especially as i've said before, at the mo i have no buddies with babies to share these things with . 
Hope you get another good nite !
Love and Thanks, Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

just another opinion on the sleeping front!  We had Emily in with us until she was about 4 1/2 months.  I found it really reassuring that i could see/hear her from my bed and when she moved into her own room I really struggled.  We put her in there because she was starting to wriggle a lot and i was scared she would tip the moses basket over and her cot wouldnt fit in our room.  She had no problem whatsover though and slept better in there!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Just on the sleeping front - I agree with Helly - we had Jess in with us until she was 7 months, firstly in her crib and then we squeezed her cot in.  I wanted to keep her with us until she was at least 6 months (mainly because the cot death statistics suggest that time) she ended up staying another month.  We moved her at 7 months cos we were waking her when we went to bed.  I found it hugely reassuring in those first few months to have her close by so I could see her easily.  On the too tricky/noisy to have one feeding and one sleeping - DH never seemed to find this a problem!!!!!!  He would stir when she woke, but would be snoring again very quickly    

Helly - sorry to hear you've had a set back with Emily's feeding.  Hope the date comes through soon. Is she still being tube fed?


----------



## chrisfw28

I have had a mad cleaning freenzy even cleaning out the shed!   We found a mouse that really made me jump and which I hope hasn't found a new home in the house!

Mitchie- I am 38 weeks tomorrow and have an appointment this afternoon where I will hopefully find out when/if induction will happen. I am going to try to bf and hope that it will be easier than I am imagining. Near me there is a BF support group that meets weekly so if I have problems I might go along to that.

It is so strange to think that within a few weeks our baby will be here. 

Chris


----------



## pippilongstockings

I'd definitely recommend going to your local bf support group - without our local group I couldn't have bf my son and I'm so glad that I did as it became a really rewarding thing to do eventually!  OOh, so many babies being born and due at the moment - I'm getting all clucky :0)

P xx


----------



## Maz08

CJ - Your little Benjamin is such a good boy!! that will be one of your proud moments then!!
Mitchie - Yes, I might end up in before you depends if you go earlier   Its getting very close.
Chris - How did you get on at your appointment today? have they given you a date for induction?
My news is, i had my clinic appointment today and I have been booked in for induction on the 10th May!! thats 14 days earlier than my due date. I cant wait to see her.....feel quite excited now  
I am loving all the info on BF etc from you girls, we too have bought a mosses basket and plan to have her in the bedroom with us till she is 6 months, so been very interesting to hear how you girls got on.
Love Maz x


----------



## Marielou

I had Ethan in with us until he was 1 (have I said this already   ) - I personally liked having him close and his snuffles reassured me, plus (lazy mare) I didn't have to go far when he cried to be fed!   

Maz - How exciting, 2 weeks until bubs is here!  

Ooooh yes I recommend BF support groups, for one thing you get a cuppa and biscuit/slice of toast and a natter with other mums, plus the advice and support! 

I had my 28 week mw appt today, and have my GTT test tomorrow and 29 week scan and consultant appt next friday - its going so fast now!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Maz08

Marielou, 

I cant wait till she is here, not sure if you update my info or not?
Glad the time is moving quickly for you   hope you have a good result with you GGT tomorrow   I have been told it doesnt go onto the baby but it can stay with the moter, tho in most cases it doesnt, so hoping I am the latter!! its such hard work monitoring blood all the time feel sorry for diabetics thats had this all their lives. 28 weeks - it wont be long in flying past!! 

Maz x


----------



## HellyS

yes Dawn she is still being tube fed.  She is on continuous feeds now for 20 hours a day (directly into her intestine so we are totally bypassing her little tum)  Cant wait until we can feed her properly and not have to lug all of the feeding paraphanalia around!!!


----------



## eli..g

What a nightmare for you helly, poor little emily.  I totally know where you ae coming from with all the feeding problems, although things have now settled here.  I'm sure that after the op emily will be much better. xx    

Lou. yes crying and walking I remember that too. bless ya xxxx watch out for doggie pooh!!

Spooks ...congratulations !!! Looking frward to hearing all yor news

Pippi.. wow how exciting to be staerting ivf so soon.  hOw you feeling about that?
Have you told family now?

Love to all xx


----------



## Ging ging

Just nipping on to say hi as it has been a while, so  

will pop back later 

love to all.
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

I hope to BF too. I worried about not having milk, but I have twice had a droplet of liquid (v. small) so I guess the boobies are getting ready!!! Hope I can get it right! I plan to have Emily for at least 3 months in her moses in the bedroom, but we'll see after that. I think DH wants her in our actual bed for her whole life  

Maz - we sign for house tomorrow and start moving straight away. Have to be out by next Thurs EEEK!  

Kay xxx


----------



## bungeee

Hey ladies

Just a quick announcement to say  . . . . . two beautiful baby boys for me, twin one weighing in at 6lb 1 and twin 2 at 5lb 1!!!  They were born by C section on the 16th and are a whole week old today!  Both breast feeding really well and I can honestly say I underestimated the number of nappy changes twins would bring but I'm loving every minute!

Will try and catch up with everyone soon  . . . .just pretty busy at the mo!

x


----------



## Bloofuss

Bungee congratulations on the arrival of your two lovely boys

Bloo xx


----------



## Maz08

Bungee - Huge Congrats!!      Congrats on your two little boys!

Spaykay - OMG!! moving house still to come!! u are soo brave!! Its taking us all the time to get the house in order let alone move. Hope your feeling ok and little Emily is being a good girl  

Love Maz x


----------



## Spaykay

Bungee - huge congrats on your 2 darling boys hun and well done you on breast feeding the 2 and keeping ùp with nappy changes!!!

Maz - Emily is very good...wish she wsn't so quiet though   I feel the 10 moves in 1 hour I'm supposed to feel, but she generally just swishes occasionally, not many kicks felt. Your time is nearing!!! How exciting!

Kay xxx


----------



## Maz08

Kay - I noticed a difference in the type of movements with my little one too, it was more lick her whole body was moving position rather than kicks all the time, i suppose you have to think that the space has got smaller for her to move so that will be why. As long as you feel her move regular then its fine, if your worried have a large glass of cold water then wait if nothing have another one...that normally gets them moving!! as advised by my mw! A new house and a new baby, how lovely for you. I dont know if you seen one of my last posts but i have to be induced on the 10th May so only 2 weeks to go!! eekk!!!

Love Maz x


----------



## *ALF*

Bungee

          

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF

YOUR TWO PRECIOUS BOYS

         

​
Lots of love
Dawn & Jessica


----------



## SarW

My goodness Maz!  Not long for you to go  

Bungee.... Many many congratulations of your 2 boys! What wonderful news. Enjoy every minute X  

Thanks for all you advice on the number of vials per IUI. That's exactly what I thought, so I think the consultant is talking rubbish! 

Kay...I didn't have any milk produced at all before Alice was born, but managed to breastfeed until Alice was 11 months. She took to it so well, although I echo what the others have said about support groups. Alice & I went to the local childrens centre to a Baby Bistro which was great. I also asked for lots of help in hospital which was great....The nursery nurses in hospital were wonderful and sat for ages with us while Alice fed. She had a rather strong latch....ended up looking like a vampire in the first few days. She just didn't open her mouth wide enough. In the end we had to watch her to see when she opened her mouth and 'shoved it in'!  

I can't believe that it was a year ago tomorrow (Our wedding anniversary) that we started feeding Alice her first solids. And now she eats anything! 
Matt has the day off tomorrow so we're planning on a family day. Can't wait! 

Well best dash, Lots to do! 

X


----------



## pippilongstockings

Bungee congratulations!!! Two boys, you're going to have your hands full :0)  I'm so happy for you - enjoy every minute!

P xxxx


----------



## spooks

double congrats to you bungee
can't begin to imagine how all you twin mummies manage


----------



## CalamityJ

Many congrats to Bungee on the arrival of two beautiful boys!     

Hats to off anyone managing twins!

Benjamin had his 1st set of jabs this week.... he cried    he was a bit poorly the rest of the day and needed loads of love and cuddles which of course he got in abundance!  We were rewarded with a beautiful smiley session in the evening though which was great - see my new pic, it was great.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

CJ xxx


----------



## *ALF*

ahhhhh he's gorgeous CJ 

 - we've finally got a tooth    two weeks before her first birthday.............. was starting to get a bit worried, so relieved that we seem to finally have movement, although bless her it looks as though all four front teeth are on the move at the same time.

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## HellyS

CJ - Benjamin is soooo gorgeous!  Its awful when they have their jabs isnt it ?  

Spooks - hope all is going well with you and baby spooks  

Bungee - I bet you have your hands full at the minute - but are loving every second!  Take care hun  

Dawn - 2 weeks until Jessica's birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG that has to be the fastest year in history!  Poor little mite getting four teeth at once (but congratulations on them arriving)  Emily is slavering and chewing her hands all day every day so I dont know if something is on the move here too.

Bronte - Hope you and Oscar are enjoying getting to know each other.  Hopefully we will get Emily sorted soon and we can meet at long last    I feel like I have known you forever!

Sar - Happy Anniversary - hope you had a lovely day with your family  

Eli - Glad things are settled with Finlays feeding - its awful isnt it?  hope you are well  

Marie - Hope the GTT went well.  Bet you cant wait for Fridays scan and another chance to see your little one - let us know any news  

hi to everyone else.  No news from us.  Still waiting for a date....

Take care everyone and have a lovely weekend
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Welcome to the world, baby bungeees!!
Congratulations to you all! xxxx​
How exciting, so many babies   Ooooh who's next?!

Keep getting braxton hicks, some uncomfortable/painful. Been tidying Ethan's room today and sorting toys/clothes for the baby, and remembered we don't have anywhere to store his/her clothes yet  and I need to go through Ethan's tiny baby/newborn clothes and wash them etc - omg this is getting real now!

Dawn - Awwww Jessica just beat Ethan he was 12 months and 2 days, though he was going to be gummy forever! I could never imagine him with teeth but now think he looks funny when I look back at photos of his first birthday 

Calamity - awww poor Benjamin, those nasty old jabs!

Marie xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Bungee - Well done you, Two beautiful boys. Don't worry, the number of nappy changes gets easier!!! Everything else falls unto place, honestly. Having twins is simply wonderful, I'm still not bored of it.

I'm off to bed. I'd hoped for a longer post but I'm too tired after catching up. Sorry.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Ging ging

Hello

Congratulation Bungee - like sam say's everything falls into place, what great weights aswell.

Spooks - how is baby spooks doing? hope you are both well.

Sorry for the lack of personals ladies, we are the house of sick, the girls and I are full to the brim with cold, which makes for a very unhappy household, poor Maisie is taking it the worse, she just wants to cuddle all the time bless her. Lily is doing a little better and will play on her playmat, me I am living off lemsips, cough medicine and paracetamol.

Will pop back when feeling better.
Love to all.
xxxx


----------



## SarW

Dawn.....Have you some fun first birthday Plans?
Congrats on the tooth! Alice has a mouth full of them...only 4 left to go. The molars have been giving her awful pain. I can't wait until the teething is all over and done with. 

Marie..... I hope the Braxton Hicks don't become too bad. I can;t believe how far along you are already! Have you tried to explain to Ethan that he's going to get a baby brother or sister soon?

TQ.....I hope you all feel better soon! Alice has just been sick everywhere this evening....Straight after a bath too! We had to rinse her down as she was covered in it. I really hope it's just because she gulped her dinner down too fast, and it's nothing more to worry about.

Steph.... I don't know if you're on here lately, but I was wondering how you were doing with the TB? I really hope you & James are ok.

Helly....How's Emily doing? Are things improving?  
Matt & I had a lovely wedding anniversary thanks. we had a lovely relaxing family day at the park. I also got my friend to babysit on saturday for a few hours. It was lovely having lunch on our own together, and doing a massive shopping spree. I managed to get an outfit for 2 weddings and a christening that we have coming up so was really pleased! 
Alice loved her time away with my friend...Especially being able to stroke her house rabbit! 



I hope all is well with everyone else! 

Love
Sarah

X


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Aw CJ - Poor Benjamin - Lyle isn't due his jabs for a few weeks yet but I will probably be crying for him!!

Hope everyone keeping well and congrats to those ladies with the twinnies - one is keeping me busy busy

Bloo x


----------



## Marielou

SarW - Ethan does know there is a baby in my tummy and hugs and kisses the bump but I'm not 100% sure that he understands its going to come out and live with us!  Have been reading him relevant books but he's still so young!  

Bloofuss - Lovely to hear from you, how is Lyle?

Tequila - I feel for you, we've had a cold in this house and its lasted almost 2 weeks   Ethan is recovering from it and he's had it 2 weeks, I've had it a week and still feel awful!

Hey, while updating the list I noticed we've never had boy/girl twins on this thread!  

Marie xxxx


----------



## LLM

Spooks & Bungee - Huge congratulations to you both, so many babies at the moment, it's fantastic. Love to hear all the details when you get a minute (perhaps the next decade!!)

Hopefully a few piccies of the girls for you to see...................

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/louloumac/Twins%20Week%201-2/TwinsWeek1-2072.jpg

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/louloumac/Twins%20Week%201-2/TwinsWeek1-2075.jpg

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/louloumac/Twins%20Week%201-2/TwinsWeek1-2081.jpg

All doing well and I'm getting just about enough sleep, just happens at weird times of the day!!

Catch up soon,
Lou xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lou - your girls are absolutely adorable!  Are they identical?  Soooooooo broody now :0)


----------



## going it alone

They are absolutely gorgeous. Have gone all squidgy now!!! When you're all settled let me know. Neither of them look tiny, well done you. Love Sam x


----------



## SarW

Awww.... Lou...You're making me broody!  They're so cute.  X


----------



## Spaykay

Awwww Lou - you must be very proud. I'm looking forward to meeting mine. Love being pg, but she's so quiet that I get worried about her so want to be able to see her. She does move everyday, but no big kicks or nudges and I don't really feel her unless I'm lying down. Is this normal?

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou

Awwwww Lou they're just lush ..... ooooh I am SO broody.  

Kay - If its normal for your baby, then its normal   If your placenta is at the front and she's facing your back, you'd feel less movements   

Marie xxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Lou - lovely pics of your gorgeous girls!

Kay - Benjamin wasn't a big mover until I laid down when he'd have a good wriggle around

Tequila Queen - hope you're all feeling better

Had a fab nights sleep last night - Benjamin slept from 11pm to 7am!!!  Not sure what's going to happen tonight tho as he's been out for the count since 4pm apart from a sleepy feed about 9pm..... could be up v.early tomorrow!  Off to bed now just in case.....

CJxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Loving the bay pics they are all SO cute - will have to update my one of Lyle as he is getting such a big boy.

Bloo xx


----------



## HellyS

Kay - Dont worry, Emily was exactly the same!  I used to worry myself sick but she was just fine.

Lou - your girls are just adorable!  you must be very proud

Love to everyone

xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Kay - Luke's movements changed at about 30 weeks when he started running out of room!  He was always a right wriggler so I'd panic massively if he had a quiet day.  If she's never been particularly wriggly then don't worry, as long as you can feel her every day she's fine    Not long to go now then you'll have her in your arms (and then the worry really starts   )

Oh all the babies on this thread - even the unborn ones with scan piccies) - are absolutely gorgeous!  You are all making me sooooooo broody at the moment, I can't wait to have a little tiny baby again    Although, big babies are great too!  My little man brings us so much happiness, I have no idea what I did before he was here.  Oh dear, having a little cry now, I'm so lucky  

Nothing new to report from me.  Injections are getting easier and i'm counting down the days to when I start stimming.  No side effects so far thankfully, I didn't like the sound of the hot flushes!

Hope you are all well and enjoying being mummies/pregnant.
Pippi xx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Girls  
Cant remember if I said CONGRATULATIONS BUNGEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  look 4ward to hearing from you soon if u get a chance !
Lou; Your baby girls are SO gorgeous, and i cant believe how big they are, such great weights for twinnies !!! Well done, and we do appreciate you finding the time to post, it cant be easy ! 
Kay; I know how u feel about the worry of movements, but if there is a pattern i reassure myself with that, like you say you can always feel her when you lie down, well i can always feel mine when i'm about to/ have eaten. The movements have definately changed since bubs has grown bigger ; now they are tight-feeling squirms and pushes rather than jabby kicks ! If u r worried u must see ur midwife or gp to have a quick listen just for reassurance hun   Congrats on the 30wk milestone too !!!!
I'm now 37+6 !!! OMG !! A huge watemelon all up-front and high and plenty of concerned looks and questions from complete strangers    
Another question for the yummy mummys ; Any reccomendations on baby carriers ?? 
Sorry not posting a lot now, but always try check up on u daily.
Much love 2 all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Pippi ! our posts crossed !
Glad u r getting on with the injections, you do sound very broody my lovely !!
Hugs and love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

I am!!  Can't believe you are 37+6!  I went into labour at 37+6 ;0)

We love our Ergo baby carrier, still use it now at 18 months.  In the early days I had a fabric sling which was great for the newborn stage then a baby bjorn which I liked when he got a bit bigger but it only lasted til he was about 6 months old (started hurting my back).  Looking back I should have got the Ergo straight away and bought the newborn insert - definitely worth the money.

P xx (PS not sure if I'd be classed as a yummy mummy though!)


----------



## Bloofuss

Pippi - Thanks for the advice on the baby carrier I was also needing some advice one what one would be best to invest in.  Where did you get the Ergo one was than online?

Thanks
Bloo x


----------



## Maz08

Bloo - Would love to see another pic of Lyle he is a real cutie!!
Pip - I am sure it wont be long till you have number two on the way   
CJ - Your little Benjamin is so lovely!! Love seeing all the photo's of him, he is a real little poser!
Lou - Loved the pics of your twinnies!! (and I managed to get them to open!) makes you want to eat them all up!!
Helly - How's things with your little Emily?
Marie - How did your GTT go?? well i hope.
Mitchie - OMG!! your getting there girl!! I know how you feel i feel like i am carrying a huge melon about too lol   started to have back pain now due to the weight and also the fact she has moved down a bit.
Kay - I am sure your little Emily is just fine, mines slowed down in movements too at about 30 weeks, so i think its normal!!

Well Girls, the 10th may is catching up with me fast!! trying to finish everything i wanted to do before the 24th (my due date) but now i am to be induced its cut my time down!! I cant wait till she is here, so excited!! Have a CTG trace and a clinic tomorrow so see how that goes.

Love Maz x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Bloo - yep, I got it online.  I tried to get one on ebay as they're quite expensive but they were going for about the same as new ones!  Definitely worth the money though, it's been a godsend and Luke ALWAYS falls asleep in it :0)

Oh wow maz, less than two weeks to go eek!  I was so ready to get him out by 37 weeks, you have my sympathies!  Try and relax a bit and enjoy the peace and quiet as pretty soon you'll be saying goodbye to a quiet life :0)


----------



## Marielou

re: baby carriers - I totally recommend the slings over the typical carriers you get in mothercare like the bjorn - I have a Moby and a Mei Tai and can still happily carry Ethan in the Mei Tai (if it wasn't for this bumpa-lumpa   )  Moby's are fab for newborns.  Love the ergo's too!

Maz - My GTT went well, results were normal whoop whoop!  I too am getting a lot of back ache and I'm some weeks behind you - I have sciatica but lugging around a toddler doesn't help    Have to keep telling him mummy has a sore back - don't want to say its because of the baby because I don't want him to resent the baby for me not carrying him, IYSWIM? 

Mitchie - Wow not long for you now at all, can't believe how many imminent babies we have on this thread!  

Pippi - Fingers crossed you'll be showing off your own scan photos in a matter of weeks    

Marie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Awwww thanks ladies. I didn't think I should worry, but just wanted reassurance. She kicked when on the phone to Granny today   One in the ribs, cheeky madam! I'll be off for a while as moving house for real tomorrow. Last day of moving stuff   Scary!!! Take care and big kisses. Write to you soon.



Kay xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh, good luck with the move Kay xx


----------



## Bronte

Morning ladies.. Quick one whilst Oscar is asleep.

Spooks - Congratulations on the birth of baby Spooks... Have you chosen a name for your cherub yet.. 

Bungee - Lovely news on twin boys.. Hope your recovering well 

Lou - Lovely photos of the girls.. Glad to hear your sleeping when they are.. I havent mastered the art of this yet and keep doing chores instead of resting when Oscar sleeps. 

Dawn - Thankyou for the vest and comforter.. Very thoughtful and Oscar is looking forward to wearing it..  Hope you have got the piccie and card i sent of him..

Good luck to all the pg ladies who are due shortly.. Im not going to post my birth story as it is too long and drawn out but just to say i ended up with an epidural, forceps delivery and 3rd degree cut Ouch!!! I was all ready for a c section at one point...

Oscar was weighed yesterday and is 8lb 7oz.. Loves his boobie milk and is a little tinker.. Will get DP to help shrink some photos so i can let you see our little man...

Love to all

Bronte xxx


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - he is lovely!  Looks much older than 2 weeks in his little shirt - hehe he's adorable!     Bless him for loving his boobie milk, I am getting SO broody for breastfeeding again! 

Fell over today and have hurt my back - Mark managed to spin round and catch me just as I landed, quite impressive, I felt!

Marie xxxx


----------



## odette

It's me! Odette here!  

I finally came back from the hospital yesterday night after giving birth last Saturday.  I had to stay in longer because of baby complications.

Went into labour last Monday (20th April) after having sex and curry   to bring on labour.  Labour lasted on and off for 5 days and obviously didn't sleep a wink as contractions carried onto the night .  At one point labour stopped and I was sent home from the birthing centre.  That was last Wednesday!  Then on Friday the contractions were 3-5 minutes apart.

The hospital wouldn't let me come in and kept delaying me coming in .  Anyway when the staff shift changed they did .

Arrived at Birthing centre and and got into the birthing pool until I reached 8cms dilution without any pain relief (reading ok magazine and eating a muffin) .

At 8cm contractions stopped, nothing , and then discovered baby had pooed in the womb).

This became a medical emergency and I was transferred to the labour ward.  They had to do epidural was a nightmare inserting.  They had to insert 3 times as the needle went next to blood vessels .

Finally they gave me all sorts of drips (I had to have antibotics throught drip, and various other stuff)  Very uncomfatable night as they they were dilating last 2 cms which took approx 11 hours

Finally I was told to push when I developed cramp in my hip. Can you believe it?   I had to take my leg off the stirrups because I couldn't rise it.  

I pushed and pushed but it was difficult under the circumstances and the drs tried to suction the baby out twice but because he had so much hair it kept slipping off.  

Finally it was a forceps job  which was horrific (dh was told not to look)  I felt my insides been torn apart as they cut me and pulled on me.  

Finally baby came out but I was too much in shock to look at it.  I had to be stitched up and then I was ready to meet my baby.

Yes, a whopping 10lb and very strong to have come through - drs said that placenta had had a knot and we were very lucky it had survived the pregnancy.  His head was a little swollen but drs were very happy with him after forceps.

I can't believe my baby boy (Jack) is here and he is gorgeous.  Will post a picture real soon.

I still can't believe that I have finally had my baby.  Dh and I are on  

Odettexx


----------



## *ALF*

Odette

       

CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

JACK

      ​
lots of love
Dawn & Jessica


----------



## Marielou

Welcome to the world, Jack!
Congratulations to you all! xxxx​
Sounds like you had an ordeal Odette, and well done - 10lbs!  Bet he is worth every second - congratulations!

Marie xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Hi 

Just a quickie as Jess playing in cot and I'm supposed to be getting dressed...

Bronte - I did get your card, thanks, it's a gorgeous piccie and you are far more organised than me, our cards didn't go out till Jess was 8 weeks old!!!!  Sounds as though you suffered quiet a bit so hope you're helaing nicely.  Great to hear Oscar is taking well to his boobie milk and that is an excellent weight gain  

Marie - how's your back this morning, recovered I hope.

Kay - I know the others have already reassured you but Jess was never a big kicker either, she would wriggle round lots, but I rarely got any whopping kicks.  Whatever, is normal for your baby is normal for your baby IYKWIM, you only need to get concerned if her normal movement patterns change lots (bearing in mind they will change as she gets less room to move).
Hope the move has gone well.

SarW - With all the things going on for Jessica's birthday, her celebrations are going to last about 2 weeks  

Jess complaining now..............

Love
DAwn


----------



## pippilongstockings

CONGRATULATIONS Odette!!  A lovely baby boy, you must be over the moon  

Glad you are both well and at home, what an ordeal you went through    10lbs is HUGE!!  7lb11oz felt big enough so Lord knows how massive Jack must have felt!

Pippi xx


----------



## Ju2006

Bronte - Oscar looks adorable, well done hun !!!!! Hope ur settling into 'mummy' life OK

Hope everyone else is doing OK !


----------



## Maz08

Odette - Congrats on your baby boy !! sounds a great weight and well worth the labour!
Bronte - Aww hpw cute is Oscar!!! he is adorable, i bet your proud  
Kay - Hope the move is going well and your not lifting too much! take things easy  
CJ - How is baby B doing? Hope hes behaving and giving his mummy loads of big smiles  
Mitchie - How are you doing? Hope all is well and your getting ready for the Big event!!  
Sorry if I am missing girlies out here but my brain is mush at the moment! 
Had a CTG trace again on Wednesday and baby moving well etc, have to have a membrane sweep next wednesday and if labour doesnt start I am a def for 10th!! any advice on the sweep? painful? water break? info would be helpful, is it worth taking my hospital bag incase? Cant believe I will be a Mummy within 10 days!! only been waiting 14years!! I can do 10 days no prob!!  
Big hugs to all you girls for all the useful info and being so positive, its a joy to chat to you and read all your posts, heck getting all emotional here!!
Love Maz x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh wow Maz, not long to go now!  Don't worry about the sweep, it's a piece of cake :0)  Mine didn't hurt at all it just felt a bit wierd.  My waters had already broken by the time I had the sweep so not sure if that makes it easier or not?  It's likely to take quite a while between sweep and baby being born so there should be plenty of time to go and get hospital bag if necessary.  Ooh, so exciting - loads of lovely new babies :0)


----------



## Mitchie

Morning All  
Odette; Congrats on the safe ( if not extremely tough and very long.......Well done you !!) arrival of your baby boy Jack ! Bet its an incredible feeling finally being able to hold and kiss him and be a Mummy  
Maz; Who'll it be 1st eh, You or Me ??!!!! We're so close now, i simply cant really believe that sometime in the next 12 days I'll be a Mummy !! I dont know about sweeps, sorry, but i've heard that things dont usually start immediately after, so if your bag is pretty much packed at home i'm sure you'll have time to pop in the last few bits. If I dont get a chance to say it............GOOD LUCK HUN, and look forward to comparing all details !
I too agree with Maz, i love this thread, you are all been a gr8 source of comfort, humour, advice and interest   
Thanks for the tips on baby carriers, looks like the Ergo is a good bet !
Bronte; Awwww, cutey boy that Oscar !! 
Marie; Hello clucky one ! You are suffering with your back arent you   i dont know how you manage with Ethan and child-minding. 
Pippi;  
Tawny, Sarw, Bungee, Kay, Lou, Bloofuss and all, Happy 1st May to you all and big hugs to everyone,
The Waddling Tubster, Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Just a flying visit, all I seem to manage these days.

Huge congratulations to the new mummys, hope you are all doing well and your babies are doing well.          

Well L is currently at the doctors she had a high temp last night, and has a bad cough, M is just snotty.

When I get more time I will pop back and attempt a few personals


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quick post to say BIG congrats to all you new mummies and Good Luck to those who are soon mummies to be - will be thinking of you!!

Well back to my wee man

Bloo xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Quick question for those of you who had IVFor ICSI with donor sperm - did you go for SET or DET?  Which day of development were your embies?  Trying to work through the different options that we might have ( ) and I'm going round and round in circles!

Thanks!  Have a lovely BH weekend everyone  
Pippi x


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Pippi - I had ICSI and then FET.  We had two put back each time and they were day3 embies but that was mainly because my EC was on a Fri and my clinic don't open over the weekend so they couldn't go back any earlier than day 3.  The embies were frozen on day 3 and put back the day they were thawed (seems very strange writing that thinking that one of those frozen embies is now having bottle and cuddles with daddy!!!)
TBH though if I was cycling for number 2 I think I would seriously consider doing SET as I'm not sure about twins when already having a toddler but, that's obviously a very personal decision.

Marie - Love the new pic, Ethan looks so like you (well the bits of each of you we can see ) Hope your scan went well today.

TQ - hope your little ones are feeling better soon.

Helly - any news about Emily's op date?

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Odette - huge congratulations on your baby boy     and surviving the ordeal...wow, well done you!

Maz - Baby B is gorgeous as ever   we get loads of lovely smiley times..... now we're working on getting giggles!  My Dad and Step-mother are visiting from Australia in a couple of weeks and I can't wait for them to meet our little man!  Re having a sweep, my consultant attempted it  5 days before my EDD but apparently it was too early and I wasn't "ready".... I was due to have one the following week but baby arrived beforehand!  I didn't find the attempt painful at all... I think that labour can start with 48 hours of a sweep so no immediate rushing about necessary.  Good luck!

So.... Maz -vs- Mitchie ..... who's gonna be first?!    go girls 

Hi to everyone else, gotta dash, Benjamin is demanding a feed and Daddy's looking perplexed 

CJ xxx


----------



## spooks

to odette   hope you are recovering well - sounds like a traumatic time for you.  

hi to everyone else    I keep trying to catch up but baby spooks has built in alarm which goes off when I log on or try to make myself a cuppa. 

we're all doing well. Lovely to see all the bump and baby pictures - making me broody for more already       although Dh has said no more we're stopping at one! 
In stark contrast to odette and bronte I had a very pleasant birth experience with no need for any pain relief - I actually enjoyed the whole thing    crazy I know   

Hope everyone is doing well, 

 TQ hope everyone gets better - will pm you soon  

Bronte - hope all is well with you - lovely weight on Oscar well done   

I'm trying to breast feed Baby Spooks but have had some problems and on the advice of hospital have to use top up formula aswell - have been beating myself up about the whole thing to be honest and have spent hours with breast feeding counsellours and nurses. Have now resigned myself to feeding her with  both   but feel very dissappointed that we've had to use the bottle. 
Everything is going well though and I'm enjoying being a mummy - although 'slummy mummy' best describes me at the moment .
have to go the 'alarm' is going off  

love to everyone else - and sorry I haven't done more personals  
can't believe how fast time is going with little jessica nearly 2 and emily 6 months!!! Wow! 


lots of love to you all   spooks


----------



## *ALF*

Just a quickie

Spooks - Breast feeding - I know exactly what you are going through so to start off with I'm sending you loads of hugs  I'll PM you as soon as I get a moment (hopefully later this evening) but need to go and bath Jessica now....



> little jessica nearly 2


 - ohhhhhhhhhhh please don't, it's bad enough that the time passes as quickly as it does but don't make it go that quickly, she's 'only' almost 1  (looking forward to her birthday but also feeling sad that the time has gone so quickly, know I'm going to be an emotional wreck at some point  )

right, must do that bath........


----------



## SarW

Congratulations Odette on the birth of Baby Jack!      
It sounds like you had a real ordeal. Really pleased you're home.

CJ....Have a wonderful time with your dad & step-mother. Giggles are lovely aren't they  

Maz & Mitchie! Oh my goodness! Where does time go.... I didn';t have a sweep so can't help you there. Alice shocked me as I went into labour a week early. I really thought she would be 2 weeks late and felt so unprepared  

Well, we've finally had a letter through from the consultant to give us the go ahead to book an appointment with the clinic. We're hoping to talk to the embryologist to find out a little more. 

I hope everyone's having a fantastic bank holiday weekend! We've had a good day....just a visit to the garden centre where Alice seems fascinated in picking up gravel and throwing it whereever she can 

X


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
Sorry I've been AWOL so long but it's hard to get computer time with Dh working from home and 2 kids to look after! We've had a good Easter which included a trip to switzerland to see my sister and now we are hoping we can still do a summer holiday in France. Supposed to be going back to work in July (and probably still will to keep maternity pay) but the contract finishes at the end of that month and it doesn't look like it will be renewed so I'll be full time mumming it until I can find something else. ho hum.

Is anyone else going to talking and telling workshop in Nottingham on 19th Sept? Hoping to see some of my buddies there!

We had a lovely midlands meet-up before christmas - anyone fancy doing it again??

love to all and many apologies for a) going AWOL and b) not reading all the back posts!!!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## eli..g

Wow... tough ime odette, but great to see jack arrivd safely
xx

Hey lizi..welcome back!!  Gald yopu are all good, if a little busy!!

Spooks... ah, the all consuming guilt that is motherhood...crazy isn't it??
I really hope you arn't beating yourself up too much about this,  had an absoloutly awful time breast feeding....couln't do it v well, and had stopped completly by 8 weeks i think.  The WANT to do it and the ABILITY to do it are completely different in my opinion.  

But... go with your heart and do what feels best for you all as a family, baby spooks will be happy whatever you choose.

 

CJ..owww how cute to have giggles, its lovely isn't it!!

Love to you all,  bumps and babies
xx

Us... Finlay is now 8 months.....argggh where did that time go, and is everyday turning more into a little boy, where did my baby go  He seems to love everything about every day, and is such a great gift!!!


----------



## chrisfw28

Haven't been on since my appointment on the 22 April as they decided that as babys growth had dropped off they were going to induce me that day! I now have a lovely baby boy called Freddy born on the 23rd! HE was 5lbs 3 and after induction didn't really work my waters were broken and then I went on to have an emergency c-section under a general anaesthetic. Not really what I expected giving birth to be but I don't care as I have a beatiful baby boy now.

I hope everyone is well. 

Chris


----------



## pippilongstockings

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS Chris on the birth of Freddy (beautiful name by the way :0) )

Sounds like a terrible ordeal but you've got a lovely baby boy now which makes it all seem ok doesn't it?  So happy for you xxx


----------



## Maz08

Chris -

WOW Huge Congrats on Baby Freddy      

Sorry it wasnt what you expected but Freddy is here safe and sound and thats all that matters  
Enjoy every minute

Love Maz x


----------



## juju81

Nice to hear from you Spooks, I know its hard but dont beat yourself up about the breastfeeding, there isn't anything wrong with formula milk, she (I take it baby is a she from your post) will still grow, nice & strong xxxx

p.s, Are we allowed to know name & weight?

Chris - Massive congrats on baby Freddy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Chris - congratulations on Baby Freddy!
Lizi.x


----------



## Mitchie

Chris; Many Many congratulations on the arrival of your baby son Freddie ( one of my fave names !!) Sorry the birth wasnt what you expected, tho it very often isnt from what i hear ! I'm 'almost' intrigued as to what it'll be like for me, not long til i find out ....... But you've done it now, so you just bask in your precious bundle and Mummy-hood xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*Hi everybod*, hope ur having a fab bank-holiday. loving hearing about your growing, fascinating bubbas and bumps              
We've just been to a BBQ, but b4 that when shopping DH and I had a proud chuckle, when we overheard a stranger exclaim " Cor, that lady looks like she's about to pop !!" 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarW

Chris....Many Many congratulations on the birth of Baby Freddy!      
I had a C-section under a General anaesthetic too. It's quite a shocking experience waking up to see your baby has suddenly appeared  I'm not sure if you felt the same? DH Wasn't allowed in theatre, and he had to dress Alice before I even came round. 

Eli....8 Months!! That can't be right ;-) 

Lizi...It's great to see you back. How're your 2 lovely girls? 
We're not going to the workshop, but would perhaps like to attend one in a year or so when Alice is a little older. Have you tried explaining anything yet? We've been reading the 'My story' book to Alice and she consistently points to Mummy when she sees the 'Mummy' in the book. She loves pointing to my tummy when she sees the pregnant mummy..  Matt & I find it an easy read, and Alice seems to enjoy it. 
Don't worry about not posting for ages. It's so hard to find the time to do anything these days. Although I'm a fulltime mum Alice never lets me have  a chance to turn the laptop on while she's awake.  There's so many things that need doing that it's difficult enough doing the everyday stuff. 
A meet up again would be great. We'd certainly be up for it.... Although the question is where? 

Well, it's been a full day today. Alice has been to a birthday party. She's taken a liking to dipping her fingers in tomato ketchup and sucking them. I barely think she touched anything else... 

We've a big  worry at the moment. Matt's dad's taken a turn for the worse with his cancer. He's not getting very confused and unable to walk. Poor Matt has been trying to be as helpful as he can, but it's hard to know what we can do to help. He's in an awful way. :-( 
We;re in someways so pleased that we have Alice to keep us cheery. 

Well, better go...Time for bed! 

Any nice plans anyone for tomorrow? 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## spooks

Hi  
just a quickie - to say thanks to Tawny   
and sorry for adding another year onto Jess     I did think 'I can't believe she's 2 already'     

Eli - thanks for your kind words about BF - I had no idea it would be so difficult - watched a BF DVD today and it made me feel even worse so it's nice to come on here and know other people have experienced the same as me. 

Congrats to Chris  

Sarah   hugs to you and DH 

love to everyone


----------



## pippilongstockings

Just a very very quick one as I'm shattered!

Spooks - I beat myself up for weeks about not being a 'natural' breastfeeder!  I found it sooooo hard and was in pain for weeks even after seeing countless BF counsellors.  In the end, I used nipple shields for a few weeks until Luke's mouth grew a bit and finally at 15 weeks I had my first pain-free feed hurrah!  Would that be an option for you?  I'm not sure what specifically is the problem for you?  Hopefully it won't take so long for things to look up    For me, it was worth persevering as we had 14 months of lovely BFing in the end.  BUT, you really must do what ever is best for you, your baby and your family!  Don't feel guilty or let anyone make you feel guilty if you decide to stop - you have done so well getting this far   

Gotta go to bed, my head is a shed.......

P xx


----------



## spooks

thanks pippi - I'm using the shields (lovely aren't they!) but my milk supply is very low and even expressing every 3 hours (through night too) hasn't increased it. I'm going to continue BFing and formula for a while longer (more for my benefit than baby spooks I think as she's not that bothered!) 
I had mastitis last week too   big ouch! and had anti-biotics for that. It was so painful. 

Juju -    hope you are okay 

Night all, I'm now going to attempt to sleep for 1hour before next feed!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh, I had that too - it's awful isn't it    I had thrush aswell and that was agony as it was undiagnosed for weeks    If you're still in pain in a few days then keep bugging your GP, I had to practically beg for help!  Also, keep seeing the BF counsellor.  If you can find a good one they are worth their weight in gold!

A few tips that I was given to increase milk supply:

1) Spend a day or two in bed with your baby feeding very frequently.  This should stimulate your supply to increase.  (Not possible for me as it was too painful! but apparently it works)
2) Fenugreek is a herb that is meant to increase supply - you can get it from Holland and Barratt
3) Domperidone increases milk supply but you would need a prescription - your health visitor may be able to help if she is pro-BF

Hope that helps  

Pippi x


----------



## CalamityJ

Chris - congrats on the safe arrival of baby Freddy   

Sarah - I didn't have a c-section but I was still in complete shock when I was handed my baby!  Not sure I've recovered from that yet  

Hope everyone is well and happy!  Can't wait to hear of some births..... Maz & Mitchie, are you ready?       

New pic of Benjamin added as my profile pic today!

CJ xxx


----------



## *Suze*

hey ladies

do you have room for a newbie   

we've only gone a bloody done it!!! got BFP nearly 3 weeks ago but wnated to wait until i'd had my scan before joining you officially  had scan today and we have one happy, healthy baby on board with a lovely strong heartbeat  

hi to those i dont know very well and congrats to those who have just had babies....

hi to all my old donor sperm thread buddies 

much love 
a very happy and pregnant Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

WOW SUZE - CONGRATULATIONS!!  You've been through so much, I hope you enjoy every single minute of being pregnant!

P xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Congratulations Suze - wow 8 attempts, well done for not giving up!  I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy, enjoy every moment, I really miss it!

CJxxx


----------



## *ALF*

CONGRATULATIONS SUZE       Great to see you over hear and wonderful news on one little bean with a strong heartbeat.
Other than over the moon, how are you feeling, any sickness kicked in yet?

Have thumping headache as Jess had a joint birthday party this afternoon with her friend who was 1 today.  Managed to hold back the tears when we sang Happy birthday and blew out the candle, not sure I'll be so strong when it's all my family and her godparents.

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Colly

Congratulations Suze. I am really happy for you   . I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.
love Collyx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Colly

I haven't messaged you before, but I read your profile and just wanted to give you a big hug  

CJxxx


----------



## Marielou

OMG Suze /.... OMG OMG I just read and then re-read your post, my mouth dropped open and then I cried!  Oh, what wonderful news!  Many, many congratulations, do you have an EDD so I can finally finally add you to our list!?  

spooks -  Pippi has given you some great advice on upping milk supply - there really is nothing better than spending all day in bed with your baby doing nothing but skin-to-skin and cuddling and feeding.  The more you feed, the more supply of milk you will have    Well done you for persevering.

Dawn - It certainly is a tearful moment when you're singing happy birthday to your own baby.   

Hope everyone is well,

Marie xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Congratulations Suze!!!
Dawn - Wow, a year already?! How time flies.

Lizi.x


----------



## SarW

Suze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're over here at last. I think that deserves a massive bottle of virtual champagne!  ...not that you're allowed any   
It's bl**dy brilliant to see you over here.                                                    

When's the due date then? 

I just want to give you a massive hug & wish you a happy healthy nine months. 


X


----------



## *Suze*

hey thanks for the lovely warm welcome....thought you'd be happy to have me back.....not half as happy as i am to be back  

marie - im due on boxing day!! best christmas pressie ever 

dawn - happy birthday to your gorgeous daughter Jessica 

sarw - im sure a vitual glass of champers will be ok  

we're still on cloud nine.....just can't believe we've finally done it and this one is definately here to stay 

thinkin the adrenaline has kept me going today but i really really need to go to bed!

much love and thanks again for the warm welcome....i missed you guys
Suze xx


----------



## eli..g

​  Yeah....... Congratulations suze
So pleased for you xxxx

Exxxx


----------



## SarW

Suze...We missed you too X


----------



## *ALF*

Hi all

Suze - so good to see you posting again    Thanks for Jessica's birthday wishes. Her birthday is on Friday, yesterday's party was the first of many birthday celebrations she has   Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep.

Someone mentioned the possibility of another meet-up, I'd be up for that and hopefully DH won' disappear off out the country this time so we can make it.

Love to all
DAwn


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh, I'd definitely be up for a meet up too!  On the donor sperm thread a couple of us have mentioned meeting up so maybe we could combine (if the ds thread girls don't mind)?

P x


----------



## Mitchie

Afternoon Girls, Bubbas and Bumps  
Suze; we dont know each other, but  its plain to see that your old buddies on here sure are totally thrilled for you, as am i having read your signature!!! Blimey you've done so well hanging in there with all that tx. Bloomin Well Done and enjoy every second of being PREGNANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dawn;    to Jess for Friday. I'm definately ultra-hormonal at the mo, cos the image of seeing/hearing everyone singing Happy Birthday to such a longed-for bubba, makes me   with happiness 
Spooks; Well done on perservering with the BF. Wish it was as natural/easy as you'd excpect it to be, but from all i've read it simply isnt a done-deal is it ? But dont beat yourself up, you have given it a good try, and you can only do your best xxx
Maz; How r u hun ? have you got everything ready now ?? How do you feel ?
SarW; So sorry to hear about your father-in-law, how awful and sad. Sending you all lots of love and strength 
Chris; Hiya, how are you doing my lovely and Bubba ??
CJ, Pippi, Marielou, Lou, Odette, Kay, Eli, Lizi, Colly, Going-it, and Everyone           
I had a teeny scare yday, had routine appt with MW, and my usually very stable bp was a tad high, so got sent to hosp for monitoring   Was there for 4 hrs having bubba and my bp monitored, but all seemed well and the blood/urine results were fine, thankfully. Phew !! Other than that we are ready for bubs, right down to our waterproof mattress cover ( in case my waters break in the nite  ) , garden tidied, house dusted, frozen meals in the freezer, etc !!        I would say 'Bring it on !!' but i'm still happy to hang on and avoid the labour part for a tad longer !!!
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

Yoo hoo Suze!!!  So so happy to have you back and MASSIVE congratulations to you both, as you know Im truly ecstatic for you!! can I just do a     as Ive been dying to do one of those for you! 

Dawn - enjoy all of Jessicas celebrations and Im sure no-one would begrudge you a tear or two  

Mitchie - you sound ready for the off!  Hope that bp behaves  

Bronte - Hope you and Oscar are enjoying life together  

Hi everyone else  

We are seeing Emilys surgeon on Tuesday so will hopefully get the date for her op then.  Just wish it was over and done with.  will let you know how we get on.

Love to everyone and their bumps and babies
Helly & Emily
xxx


----------



## Maz08

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post as about to have dinner. Had my membrane sweep today and nothing has happened so far! I dont think it will happen today as my cervix is still far round. So still scheduled for Sunday for induction. Had scan today and she was as cute as ever tho getting much harder to see her as space getting limited.
Mitchie - I bet you did get a scare with your BP, but glad all is well. I feel the same just dont want any more complications at this late stage. Looks like CJ is right the race is on between us!!   tho like you the labour thoughts are now beginning to be real!! We are just about sorted tho, I am not as organised as you with meals etc!! DH does all the cooking anyway so thats his job  
Cj - Love the new pic of B..soo cute  

Sorry for lack in personals, try to do more soon.

Love Maz x


----------



## Mitchie

Helly; SORRY i 4got to mention you!!! Hope all goes well with the surgeon next week and you can get an idea when the light at the end of the tunnel might be  
Maz; wouldnt it be funny if we had our babies on the same day ??!!
Have a good evening everyone,
lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarW

Mitchie....Well done on the water proof mattress cover. We certainly got the use out of ours!!  Great to see you're so well prepared. 

Maz....Oh my goodness...Sunday! I shall be thinking of you. X

Dawn....Have a wonderful time celebrating Jessica's special day. I was completely emotional on Alice's 1st Birthday, and needed a few tissues. It's wonderful & amazing to be able to think back at how far you've come. Special Birthday Wishes to Jessica.

Helly..... Best of luck for Tuesday. Let's hope the date for the op will be sooner rather than later. X

We've had a pretty tough day today. Trying to be there for DH and his family, but i feel so helpless. Went to see my Father in law and been blubbing lots today. We're trying to keep going as normal, but it seems such a struggle. Alice has absolutely no idea what's going on, so we're just glad of that.

She's also been sick over all our duvet this evening because of teething..Poor thing. The washing machine is full yet again  

XX


----------



## snoopygirl79

Just a quick note on behalf of my wife - *Snoopygirl79*.

Yesterday she went into labour, was rushed to Exeter hospital and within a couple of hours at 2.33 and 2.35 respectively safely delivered *Maisie Anastasia *  and *Chloe Alyssia*.

The girls are well although expected to be in neo-natal for a couple of weeks. Vick is recovering in hospital for a few days from the c-section.

I am sure she will write more once she is home from C-Section recovery.

Rgds,
Mark


----------



## JO81

hi not sure in on the right trail but just after some advise about donors and stuff ?


----------



## *ALF*

Vick & Mark

          

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

MAISIE ANASTASIA

AND

CHLOE ALYSSIA

         
​
Wishing you a speedy recovery and hope the girls are soon out of neo-natal care. Enjoy every moment with your precious little ones.

Lots of love
Dawn & Jessica


----------



## pippilongstockings

WOW CONGRATULATIONS!!!  What beautiful names  

You must be so proud of your 3 lovely girls  

Hope they are all home soon  

Pippi xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Jo81 - welcome    While you are bound to get great advice and info on this thread, you're probably better posting on the donor sperm thread or the donor egg thread (depending on which you are asking about!).  I post ALOT on the donor sperm thread so would be happy to chat to you and answer any questions you have.

Pippi xx


----------



## Marielou

Welcome to the world, Maisie Anastasia and Chloe Alyssia!















Congratulations to you all! ​
Awww how lovely, more new babies!

Jo81 - Hello and welcome  Good threads to look at are the donor sperm thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191726.0 or the donor egg thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172014.0

Marie xxxx (30 weeks today! 10 weeks to go!)


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats Snoopygirl excellent news about your girls!!

Maz & Mitchie oooooh getting exciting!!!

BIG hello to all other ladies

Bloo x


----------



## Bronte

Quickie ladies just to congratulate gorgeous Suze on her    . Welcome back hun and lovely pic of baby by the way.. Takes after his mum 

Congartulations to Vick and DH on the arrival of their two little girls... Hope they are doing well and mum is resting...   

Ok ladies no time to post as Oscar is hungry as usual and needs feeding...

Bronte xxxx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

congrats to Vick and Dh on the birth of your two gorgeous girls....can't wait to hear more about them  

Mitchie - thanks for the welcome hun.....hope your little one arrives soon 

Marie - can you add me to the list hun.....im due 26/12/09!!! 

Bronte and Helly - thanks for the messages ladies...its feels so good to be on here 

only 14 more sleeps until we see pip again!! 

love 
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations Vick and DH  on the early but safe arrival of your girls     Hope you are all doing well - look forward to hearing all about them! 

Suze - What a Christams you are going to have this year!!  Are you going to find out what pip is (obviously apart from a baby   )

Bronte - Does Oscar like his grub then?!?!?!  Hope he's not keeping you too busy  

Marie - Congratulations on 30 weeks!!  It will be you before we know it!  How is Ethan doing with you being pregnant?  Well I hope!

Maz - Will be thinking of you on Sunday!! How exciting!!!

Mitchie - dont worry about forgetting me, I imagine you have something else on your mind at the minute.... couldnt think what that could be  

Sar - Hope Alice isnt suffering too much with her teeth    Thinking of you and your DH hun xxx

Dawn - keep enjoying those birthday celebrations and try not to shed too many tears  

Ive had the afternoon to myself    The inlaws have Emily for a couple of hours so Ive dyed my hair, done my nails etc its been lovely (although I obviously now think I have gone deaf   )  They have just rang to say they are bringing her home so I best go and grab a cuppa first!

Take care everyone
Speak soon 
Helly
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Oooooo, I missed a birth! Congrats Vick on your 2 wonderful daughters!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Blinkin Flip, and Wow !
How many posts did i miss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS Snoopy Girl and DH on your 2 precious bundles of pinkness ! Lovely names too   Hope all you are all home and together soon            
Marie; 30wks ! Wow your pregnancy seems to be whizzing by, it really does. Do you think so too ? I'd just started mat leave at 30wks and that seems 2 bllinks ago, so if youre anything like me the next weeks will FLY by !!
I popped back into work/school today for last visit with bump, and caused much abroodiness in the staff room and then chaos in the dinner hall   
Hi everybod, have a good eve xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Oops, did I miss another birth   CONGRATS snoopy girl! OMGoodness, I hate not having internet access at home!

kay xxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hang on Kay, now youre confusing me. I thought Vick and Snoopygirl are the same person ! Are they not ? Have i missed something too  
P.S How's the move going ? R U being good and careful, i know how accident prone you can be


----------



## Spaykay

ignore me, I realised that when i posted...I'm just copying what everyone else is writing! You caught me out!  

Kay xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Spaykay said:


> ignore me, I realised that when i posted...I'm just copying what everyone else is writing! You caught me out!


haha Kay!

Snoopy & DH - congrats on the safe arrival of your gorgeous girls    

Maz - you may beat the induction date yet! Not long to go now ... come on baby 

CJ xxx


----------



## going it alone

Vick and DH. Huge congratulations on your wonderful double pink bundle - enjoy it, its fantastic.
What beautiful names. I hope that you are all at home soon, feeling better.


----------



## Maz08

Afternoon Ladies,

Snoopy & Dh - Big Congrats on your pink flavoured girls!! enjoy every minute  
Kay - Hope your taking things easy, I can imagine how stressing it must be moving then nothing in the house, Hope it all falls together soon  
Marie - I agree your time is going so fast!! wont be long fro you  
Helly - Thanks for the kind words,  
Dawn - Hope jessica had a lovely birthday   she is such a cutie  
CJ - lol I am still hanging on in here!! Just had a call from the ward they have changed my induction to Monday now   and they have said they dont think I will have her monday, more liken Tues or wed!!!   I dont think she wants to come out and leave her mummy!! My cervix is very 'unfavourable' at the moment (their words!) as its facing to the back so she doesnt seem like she is ready yet, but they said by Tues they should be able to break my waters, this is going to be a very boring, long drawn out thing I think   Just want my little girl to come and join us! The fact they have changed the day now means a trip to the hospital this afternoon as they had only given me enough insulin to Sunday and I wont have enough now - Argh!! wish they would make their minds up!! Ok, had my rant now, deep breaths lol
Mitchie - Aww I bet they are all excited about the baby coming soon   How are you feeling? any sign of anything? you may well beat me to the post the way things are going!! unless your little one is too comfy where he/she is  
I will keep you all posted if anything changes.
Love Maz x


----------



## eli..g

Snoopy... cogratulations.... two little girlies how lovely!!
Hope you are recovering well after the c section.

Maz.... monday will be here before you know it... best to wait for cervix to be more favourable if poss.  Much better and more comefortable for waters to beak naturally i guess!!
Come on baby! 

Helly hope that emilys appointment goes well on tuesday...will be thinking of you all.

Dawn...    Jessica 
hope the birthday girl had a lovely day!! 
Makes me well up just thinking about firsat birthdays
Eeek, I think fin is next

Hope you are all haing a good weekend
I'm having a babay free day, doing accounts and tax returns!!  BORING


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya All,
Maz; 'unfavourable'   They've got some jargon havent they eh ? But yup i guess the more 'favourable' you are the, more responsive you'll be to an induction ? No i havent got any signs that i'm aware of  so DH is now cracking on with fitting the new shower room   and i'm waddling round have a little clean here, bit of gardening there, little snoozes, etc ! So, the race continues! If bubs isnt here by Wed, then i'm in Thurs for induction with Fri hoping to be the big day ! So its a bit neck and neck
Dawn; Hope Jess had a wonderful day   1 whole year, does it seem like a yr since she popped into the world ?
Helly; Good luck for Tuesdays appt. 
Eli; Good luck with the accounts, i cant imagine anything worse, i'm awful with numbers   Whats Fin up to 2day then ?
Snoopy; Hope you are all improving nicely and all is rosy and well  
CJ, Sam, Sar, Marielou, Lou, Kay ( Norty girl ! ) and all, have a happy weekend,
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Vick and Mark, huge congratulations on the birth of your twins. What beautiful names. 
                   

Maz - good luck (and my advice is epidural BEFORE the hormone drip goes in!)

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Daisee08

hey all

just popped on to see what i've missed these past months! sorry -theres so much!

Suze - many congrats!

Vick - congrats to you hun - hope u all are doing well!

I'm just waiting now - due date is 19th May, but could really be anytime now 

I hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekends! will be back soon - hopefully with some news of my own


----------



## Mitchie

Evening Girls  
I'm on the scrounge for more advice  
DH is desperate for us to try reusable eco nappies.......................anyone using/tried them ? What r ur thoughts  
I've looked into them a bit, but there seem to be too many to choose from ?

Hope u've all had a sunny Sunday. I've been helping DH paint the new shower room, pooped now !!
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

As per usual, just a quickie from me.

Mitchie - do you me washable nappies? I mainly use tots bots bamboozles. I didn't use them from birth. I waited until the twins were big enough for the second size (13lbs+). I have bought two different sizes of wrap since then but they are still in the original set of nappies that I bought, Libby still wears them but Amelie is out if them completely now. For money reasons and sanity. I wanted to get used to the twins first, without the added pressure of washing nappies. It is worth checking out your local coucil website. Do they have nappichino events, do they do a lending/trial scheme (if so go for it, I can recommend trying as many different kinds as you can to get a real feel for what will suit you) and also check out if they do a money back scheme too. Ours do £30 per child, so worth a few minutes browsing. Hope that helps.

Sam x


----------



## Maz08

Morning Ladies,

Just a quickie from me, I am going in today for my induction so wont be back on till I have my baby!! cant believe it really but here we go   I am worried and excited at the same time, I will get DH to post any news.....Wish me luck!!

Love Maz x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh Maz, good luck!!  Not long now til you meet your beautiful baby girl  

Sending lots of "quickish labour with not much pain" vibes  

Pippi x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie - we use washables and have done since Luke was about 2 weeks old. Started with muslins and a wrap then moved onto bamboozles (tots bots) with motherease wraps.  Now we use bamboozles or bumgenius nappies and they are both good for different reasons.  I've had no problems with washables, it's no problem for me to put on an extra wash every couple of days :0)  If you need any advice "the nappy lady" website is quite good as is "twinkle on the web".

Not long now..........

P x


----------



## Mitchie

Thanks Girlies...............you are the best !!,
Will be back on later i'm sure, but just a quickie to wish my cycle bud Maz so much love, luck , strength, and courage for your labour   
Cant wait to hear from you or DH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelmummy

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


       

Thinking of you - cant wait for news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maz08

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for you lovely words! Finally ready to go....and its a lovely sunny day..excellent!
Mitchie - Thanks cycle bud! wont be long for you too  
Angelmummy - I tried to pm you and your inbox was full!! thanks for your thoughts too..... 

ok, i am off now....

Love Maz x


----------



## Bloofuss

ooooh how exciting will be thinking about you Maz - Good Luck  

Bloo x


----------



## Spaykay

Maz - you won't read this until after bubs is in your arms. Here's wishing you a smooth delivery and quick. Look forward to hearing news  

Kay xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Good Luck Maz!!!
Mitchie - Another Tots bots recommendation here.

Well that's it. Been into work to talk about going back and, well basically there is no job, so it's back in for 2.5days and then the contract ends so I'm officially looking for work, problem is you can't get the work without the child care and you can't afford the child care without the work. Ho hum. Off to eat chocolate.
Lizi.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good evening, May I dip a tentative toe into the thread please ?
I am seeing my GP tommorrow to tell him of our BFP on Friday and ask for a scan / bloods and cyclogest !
Marielou  directed me to you all as I wasnt sure where I was going to post,

Ive dipped a toe on the wiating for a first scan thread too, but obviously having a donor egg baby on board 
I feel this thread will probably help calm me more in the months ahead!
I've not read back very much this evening  so will try and work out whos who and whats what from now if thats OK ?
off into chat now, back later

~Dizzi~


----------



## chrisfw28

Maz- Good luck with induction. You are going to meet your beautiful baby soon.

Thanks everyone for the congratulations. Baby Freddy so far is doing well but finding breastfeeding hard but seems to enjoy eating! Luckily I am able to express enough at the moment to satisfy him. I hipe it will continue!

Chris


----------



## LiziBee

Dizzy - congratulations!  Welcome to the thread.
Chris - get help with the bf http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=5095.msg69694#msg69694
will show you all the help lines etc. Too many women suffer in silence. 

Still eating chocolate, have sent DH out for chinease.
Lizi.x


----------



## Bloofuss

Dizzy congrats and welcome to the thread 

Bloo x


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya Dizzi, know i have seen your name on another thread but not sure where ?? Welcome  ^hugme

Been thinking of Mazarooney lots today, wonder how things are going ? DESPERATE to find out !!

Hiya everyone, hope u r all having a good day.

I've been down at the hosp again 2day  not BP again, had a deep pain all around my old appendix scar, wouldnt go away and is very uncomfortable. Baby has moved his/her head round to the scar area, and they think its stressing out the old scar tissue of the appendectomy   But all other monitoring and tests were fine, and no signs at all of impending labour so they let me come home. 40wks 2moro !! Think I'm gonna have to wait for induction on Fri/Sat to meet our Little One !

love 2 u all,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

sorry all not had a chance to read back so this is very much a "me" post!

Emily pulled her NJ tube out on monday and her consultant couldnt get it back in so instead of puttin her under to do it they have managed to get her in for her operation.  She had it done today (the longest three hours of my life) and it all went well. She is out for the count at the minute and seems to be quite settled under the circumstances.

Anyway just wanted to keep you informed!  Will be back at some point to check on  you all.

love as always
Helly & Emily (my brave little princess)
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh Helly, how terrifying that must have been    So glad it went well and she's on the mend  

Any news from Maz??  Can't wait to hear her news!

P xx


----------



## spooks

Just a quickie  
have tried to read back everyones posts - love and cuddles to you all,

big hugs to helly and emily  

lizi - what's next after the chocolate and chinese    hope all works out well for you  

hello and welcome to the board dizzi - hope you feel right at home here  

group hug all around 

everything going well with me, still breast-feeding and bottle feeding - wish it was just the breast but I'm not beating myself up about it so much.Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences with me it really does help  
Really enjoying baby spooks - can't belive how much she's changing in such a short space of time. She's a really good little baby.

me and dh think it's terrific if we've had 3 or 4 hours unbroken sleep - how mad is that - I remember when 8 hours wasn't enough!  
Still feel like I'm just playing at being a mom - all very unreal - caught myself in the mirror yesterday holding baby spooks and it shocked me   

hope everyone is well, sorry for lack of personals 
take care spooks


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks everyone  

I will catch up at the weekend, as I cant concentrate at the moment too much going on here  
I saw my GP yesterday, so just waiting on a date for an early scan now ( hopefully at about 7wks)

Wonder if Maz has her  yet  

Back soon, and still reading  
~Dizzi~


----------



## LiziBee

Helly and Emily - 
Lizi,x


----------



## *Suze*

evening all

Helly - bless you hun, what a worrying day however its done now and hopefully your little princess will begin to get better  she's so strong and bet she wont even be affected when she wakes   keep us posted lady  

Dizzi - lovely to have you over here...i only plucked up the courage to join last week and been made to feel very welcome, hope you get your scan sorted soon   

Maz - hoping to here news soon   

spooks - lovely to hear about baby spooks, glad your enjoying it hun.....bet its still abit surreal!  

mitchie - hope your little one makes an appearance soon hun.....40 weeks today...thats the best pregnancy milestone!  

bronte - hope your lil man isn't being as demanding with his feeding now?!

hi to eveyone else

i need some advice re a doppler....is it a good idea or not? i was all up for getting one but someone put a doubt in my mind about how would i feel if it couldn't find it? would i panic and dash to the midwife? i know its a few weeks off but was gonna start looking after my next scan? any opinions welcome  

ony 8 more sleeps till we see pip again 

love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## eli..g

BIg hugs Helly, please give one to emily too!!  Hope she will soon be recovered and back at home xxxx

Suze, cant help with the doppler as didn't have one sorry.  Hope you are well xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Suze - I'd advise against getting a doppler.  It can be quite hard to find the heartbeat, especially earlier on in pregnancy and it will be very worrying if you can't find it.  By the time finding a heartbeat is easier you'll probably be feeling movements which are reassuring.  Just my personal opinion, I know a few women who have bought one and found it very reassuring.

Hiya Dizzy - welcome!

Gotta go, very grouchy boy attached to my leg!

Pippi xx


----------



## Marielou

Oooooh I'm gonna disagree with Pippi    I do agree about not getting one too early, as it *can* be stressful and very hard to find a HB before 12 weeks, although others have found it at 9+ weeks.  I have a doppler simillar to the ones the midwives use, and found the HB at 11 weeks with this baby, 14 weeks with Ethan (but I didn't try before 14 weeks with him) - it really really has been my pregnancy lifesaver and I personally wouldn't be without it.

Dizzy - Fab to see you posting over here    hope you have a date for your scan soon, I'm dying to see your scan photo! (not as much as you, I'm sure!) 

Maz - Am pretty certain your bubs is here now   - can't wait to hear the details!

Helly -   Poor you and Emily, must have been such a hard day for you all, hopefully she will start to get better now  

spooks - I remember feeling like I was playing at being mum, sometimes I still even feel that way when I'm getting things ready for the baby ... like, I'm kidding myself, I'm not lucky enough to have two children, right?!

Mitchie - You're offically overdue! - unless bubs has made his/her apperance?!  How are you feeling?

Can't believe I am 31 weeks really need to get a move on with the labour bag and sorting through Ethan's tiny baby/newborn stuff, oh and washing the moses basket bedding.  
I'm going to the baby show at the NEC on saturday with my mum, Mark is staying home with Ethan so I can have my first whole toddler free day in ... forever!  Am feeling a little guilty about it but also HUGELY looking forward to it! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh my word Marie, how did youget to 31 weeks so quickly?!?!  Not long to go now.......


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Helly - good to hear the op went well. Yesterday must have been awful for you, was thinking about you.  Lets hope Emily bounces back and is feeding happily soon.     

Spooks - glad to hear all is going well and baby spooks is a good baby.  Well done on keeping going with the BF.

Suze - mixed thoughts on dopplers.  I had a listening device, rather than true doppler (will find link in min) but didn't have much success with it and gave up in the end, but this was alot to do with the sort of baby Jess was and the position of my placenta as I had an anterior placenta, so alot of the time I just picked up my heartbeat through that.  Jess was always a nightmare for finding with the doppler - NO midwives or Dr's found her straight away, she always took some searching for (even at 40 wks) and as soon as you found her she would move away.  

Marie - 31 weeks  if this one is an early one like Ethan, that's only 4.5 weeks to go  


Love to all
Dawn
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Suze - this is what I had http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3753660/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CNursery%7C12109130/c_2/2%7Ccat_12109130%7CBaby+monitors%7C12109185.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Marielou

Dawn - my sister has that doppler and we have never heard any baby heartbeat in 6 pregnancies with it (ummm 3 sisters, 6 pregnancies, not 1 sister 6 pregnancies  ) 

I have this doppler: http://www.babypulse.com/ and recommend it highly. In fact, I couldn't be pregnant without one! (well, naturally I could, but I mean I'd be a raging lunatic  )

Dawn -  I know I keep thinking next month baby could be here, need to get my bum in gear and sort things out!!

Marie xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## *ALF*

Marie - no I was never convinced by it, although did manage to get Jess's heart a few times before she moved away also managed to get a few kicks aswell.  TBH went for that as was a cheapskate and didn't want to fork out for a proper one


----------



## HellyS

thanks everyone for the lovely posts and messages.  They really do mean alot!  Emily is doing well.  Daddy is staying with her tonight as my nanna died last week and it is her funeral tomorrow - it never rains and all that....  I will keep you informed.

Suze - Im with Marie on the doppler debate!  I would have been an absolutel lunatic (DH would argue that I was anyway   ) without mine.  It was so reassuring to have a little listen, especially as Emily wasnt much of a wriggler! 

Sorry another quick post.  I have lots of ringing around to do (family/friends wanting to know how Emily is) and after 2 hours sleep last night I am aching for my bed.

speak soon 
Helly
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - so glad Emily is doing well.  How long do they think she will have to stay in for?  My sympathies for the lose of your nanna, hope all goes as well as possible tomorrow    

Meant to say thanks for the birthday wishes for Jessica.  We had a quiet day, just the three of us, on her birthday then took her to Twycross zoo with friends on Saturday and had family and godparents round on Sunday.  She was a star though out and got spoilt rotten and the house is still full of birthday baloons.  I managed to keep the tears in check most of the time, apart from cuddling her in bed on the morning of her birthday, when I allowed myself a few tears.

Anyway, off to bed now....

Love to all (a few extra hugs for Emily)
Dawn
xxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hello ladies

Just wanted to pop in say hello and send you all my love and a big  .

I have not fortgotten you and I am trying to read, just got alot on plate at the mo, Maisie was fitted with her hip brace on wednesday and life is a bit stressful and emtional at the moment, but we are holding up ok, and frantically buying new buggies chairs etc to help her.

Well best crack on, don't get much time these days as poor thing wants lots of cuddles.  Lily is handling it really well, not showing any jealousy at her sister having a fair bit more attention then her, she is great bless her, she will probably be fitted with her glasses in 3 months.

Love to you all.
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Helly*  I hope you get some rest/ sleep this afternoon, sorry to read about your Nana

*Marie* 31 weeks already  Is Ethan excited, enjoy the baby show think this ones a bit to early for me to go too 

*Suze*   hiya! cant help in the doppler debate, I'm not going to buy one ( she says now! )
although I may get the nurses at work to do mine 

*Pippi *( love your name by the way) Thank you  is your boy still attached 

OK I know that was pathetic at PP's but my head is a mess of coton wool already 
and I am yawning my head off sat here 
Can I ask a Question please ?
When I went to the GP on Tuesday, he wrote on the antenatal form "donor egg ICSI" now I dont mind my GP knowing 
in fact I plan on being fairly open, to a point and we plan on telling the child, but,
I worry its going to cause us problems being treated differently by medical staff  
besides which DH is such a private man and I think he will be cross if nursing/scan staff start asking/questioning us about it  
should I ask them not to mention it and treat us as regular IVF couple or what 
any feedback welcome  

Back later as I am going to go swimming and try and slow down this weight gain I seem to be having allready! 
 to all I will get better at PP's I promise 

~Dizzi~


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi everyone

Dopplers - I had one and used it most days - found a HB at 11 weeks but found out when I had the 16 week MW appt that it was in fact my own HB that I'd been listening to  

Dizzi - my notes also had DE ICSI written on them and I found that when I was on the labour ward that Benjamin and I got extra special attention from all the staff as they all were all in awe at a miracle baby!  There were no personal questions but quite a lot of comments about how special Benjamin is etc.  A lot of the staff went out of thier way to help us, DH included.

aaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhh no news on Maz yet!!!!!!!   

Will be back when I can - Benjamin's Nanna and Grandad from Australia arrive tomorrow so we're going to have a busy few weeks - really looking forward to it!

CJ xxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi

I am a recovering doppler addict, I hired one, and used it most days, I found it reasurring to have it, and to hear them when they had'nt move, I started using mine 16wks+ tried before and could'nt find it, it does take a bit of practice, and can take 15mins till you pick it up.If I have another I will get one again.

we got our's from here we got the BF500 http://www.dopplerhire.co.uk/ it does not display the HB but the 500+ does, my midwife was very impressed with it.

Dizzi - we had donor sperm on ours, I never found it impacted, if anything they were more understanding when we panicked over something being wrong as they knew what we had been through.
xxx


----------



## Maz08

Hi Ladies!!!

First let me say sorry for not saying to Dh to put  post up for you all!!! (I think I was so stressed about going into the hospital)

I am a Mummy!!!!!!!!!!              I so cant believe it.
I went in to be Induced on Monday....Nothing happened.....stayed over night second round of tablets......Nothing Again.....and Finally...Tuesday afternoon, third round of tablets....NOTHING!!! WEdnesday 6.30am Doctor came in to explain another procedure that would take possibly 12 hours plus to go into labour..etc ..etc....So decided noway, c-section here i come!! semi elective as it was my choice. Wednesday at 1058am...my gorgeous daughter, Melissa came in to the world and is just as wonderful as I thought she would be..DH and I are thrilled (total understatement!!   ) and we got home today, as I was feeling ok, bit sore but to be expected and we have spent last few hours just looking at her!! I am sure all you ladies know exactly what I am talking about and how great this Mummy thing feels      I cant believe she is mine and the hospital let us take her home and give her a name!! MY Gp even called this afternoon to ask all about her, as she knows what journey we have been through to get to this stage and she want to see her asap!!
I want to thank all you ladies for being soo supportive, and i will def be continuing on the site to chat to you all!! I am going to have dinner and a rest, will catch up with you all soon......How is Mitchie?

LOads of Love a very happy Maz xxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Ladies for the replies 

Maz !!! 
CONGRATULATIONS 
I just read your post and now I'm all teary! 
Welcome to the world 
Melissa
  

~Dizzi~


----------



## CalamityJ

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS MAZ!!!! WELCOME MELISSA!!!!![/fly]

[fly]     [/fly]

Looking forward to photos!

loadsa love CJ xxx


----------



## Ging ging

Congratulations Maz on the safe arrival Melissa.
Take care all of you
xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh wow Maz, so so happy for you    

I remember the feeling well, I still get that feeling now     

Enjoy every minute of these precious early days xx


----------



## chrisfw28

Maz,

Congratulations on your precious bundle.    

I know what you mean about just wanting to look at them all the time.

Chris


----------



## going it alone

Maz
HUGE congratulations on the safe arrival of Melissa. Wishing you lots of lovely hours sitting looking at your beautiful daughter. I know I haven't got tired of it yet.
Love and hugs
Sam xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Congratulations Maz I am SO cuffed for you excellent news and defo know what you mean about them being here and being ours I still sit and stare at Lyke waiting for some to come pick him up as I am only babysitting!!!  Enjoy

Hugs
Bloo x


----------



## odette

Hi Girls

CONGRATS MAZ ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY GIRL!          

I can't believe my baby is 3 weeks old already.   I can honestly say that my life is now complete with Jack.  I look at him and I wouldn't want any other baby (whether it be biological or donor) than him.  He is perfect and the baby of my dreams and I'm truly blessed. After all I have gone through to get him, I can say that I have finally reached the other side of the tunnel which had been so dark before. 

I am suffering form severe coccyx pain since the birth and not sure how to solve it?  Been to the osteopath a couple of times but it is severly bruised from the labour.  Anyone suffered from this?

OdetteX


----------



## *ALF*

Maz


      

CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

MELISSA

      ​
Lots of love
Dawn


----------



## Marielou

Welcome to the world, Melissa!








Congratulations to you all! ​
Maz - congratulations and well done!

Odette - What a lovely post about Jack  Lovely to read. Sometimes your coccyx doesn't go back to normal after the birth (Jack was a large baby, wasn't he?) and it can be painful - my sister had pain for some *gulp* years after her daughters birth, and needed physio to recover from it. I'll ask her what she did to ease the pain. 

Dizzy - My notes simply say 'IVF pregnancy' and I do get special treatment because of it, the staff seem to understand why I'm anxious, although the consultant said to me 'aren't you lucky having 2 IVF babies?' - I laughed and said, 'Well, I suppose it depends on how you look at it' - either I'm more than lucky having two (which is what I 100% believe) or like my friend, she thinks I'm very unlucky to need IVF for both babies! Actually, my pregnancy has been largely consultant-led, not midwife-led due to the IVF, which I have to say miffs me a bit. I really want a home-birth/midwife-led birthing unit birth and the consultant is so against it. She keeps saying this baby is so precious (agreeed) that she wants to keep a close eye and induce me at 38 weeks. I don't agree. I don't want an induction on the basis of IVF alone as it ups your risk of needing intervention, I want a natural birth in a low-tech birthing unit but they all think I'm a little crackers   and want me closely monitored. I just think my body and the baby don't know they're IVF, so I'd like it as natural as possible. Banging my head against a brick wall comes to mind! 
Ooooh sorry if that sounds negative, what I mean is that some people would appreciate the extra care and support, and while I admit I like it and the extra scans and peeks at baby and extra attention, I also want it my way and low tech 

Well, off to the baby show, Ethan had his first nightmare that he could tell me about this morning, he woke just after 6 screaming 'I stuck, I stuck!!!' - I jumped/waddled out of bed and ran/waddled into his room expecting to find him hurt, but he was laying down in his cotbed crying and screaming, and when I picked him up he was shaking and saying 'mummy, I stuck, mummy, I stuck' - bless him. 
Oh its so strange having a day away from Ethan, this is the first full day since he was born. My bag that I've packed is SO light, I had gotten out my big handbag and now have gotten a smaller one as I don't have to take 3 bags filled with snacks/juice/nappies/change of clothes and toys  I keep looking for more things to pack!

Marie xxxx

ps I suspect Mitchie has given birth! Oooh and I'm 4th on the list!


----------



## Bronte

Congratulations to Maz on the birth of Melissa    . Your induction sounds like mine with the pessaries not working .

Suze - I had a doppler from about 10 weeks and could mostly find Oscars HB on a regular basis.. I used it lots up to about 20 weeks.. Hope your ok and looking forward to another scan. Txt me when you have more piccies.. 

Dizzi - Welcome to the thread and congratulations chick.. 

Helly - Great news on Emily, hope she continues to get well and we can meet up soon.. 

Dawn - Sorry i missed Jessicas birthday.. Belated birthday wishes to her and hope she had a lovely day.. Im sure she was spoilt rotten.. 

Marie -I dont know where the time has gone..  31 weeks already.. it doesnt seem two minutes since you were telling us of your BFP..

Oscar is doing well.. 10lb 3oz at his last weigh in on Wednesday.. Mummy not so good.. Had to have some stitches out as they were too tight and i couldnt sit properly... Also have an infection which i am being treated for with antibiotics.. Seeing the consultant on Wednesday after midwife managed to bring my appt forward for me.. I am going to be asking about the possibilty of an elective c section if we do this again as i dont think i could go through another 3rd degree tear and all the problems i have had with it..

We have bought sibling sperm from Care so Oscar may one day have a brother or sister.. Wont be for a long time yet.. i am shattered.. 

Hope all the other ladies with bumps and babies are well.

Love Bronte and Oscar xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Congratulations Maz!! 

Marie - have a lovely time. Had hoped to be working there today (sort of 'paid volunteering' for a friend) but Mila wont take a bottle yet so had to put it off. Maybe next year.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Angelmummy

Maz

wonderful wonderful news!!!!!   

Congratulations    of the birth of Melissa

    

you must be on  

cant wait to see some pics

Big   for Melissa 

Much love you mummy daddy and DAUGHTER!!!

Kay
xxx


----------



## *Suze*

hi all

Maz - congrats on the birth of your precious daughter Melissa  can't wait to hear more about her

Marie - enjoy your day at the baby show.....I would have loved to have gone but decided its a bit to early for shopping 

Bronte -which doppler did you have? i have a few good recommendations but want to way up my options!! sorry to hear you've not been well honey...hope you get better soon, glad oscar is growing nicely....need new pics 

hi to all the other ladies 

We've reached the 8 week milestone today and it feels good  only 5 more sleeps till we see pip again and we're excitedly scared...if that makes sense?  my symptoms are very reassuring but can't wait to see/know that baby is doing everything that they should at this stage.....

love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

Ah Suze its totally normal to feel excitedly scared!  Wont be long until you get to see your gorgeous  pip and you will have your mind put at rest for about......10 minutes after you come out    thats if you are anything like what I was!!!

Maz - Huge congratulations on the birth of Melissa - enjoy every minute of her  

Bronte - Yoo hoo!  Yes hopefully we will get to meet up very soon, cant wait to meet your gorgeous little man in person   (and of course you as well   )

Dawn - Have you got anything excited planned in the coming weeks or you just planning on enjoying the summer with your beautiful baby  

Odette - it is lovely to hear such a warm and happy post about your life with your boy.  Im sorry to say I cant say the same for your back    No tips Im afraid I escaped back pain free.

Marie - Hope you enjoyed the baby show and didnt miss Ethan too much    Poor little mite having a nightmare  

TQ - I didnt realise Maisie needed a hip brace.  Whats up with her?  Hopefully everything will be good for you all soon  

Hi everyone else    Thank you again for your messages and posts - you are all just so lovely    Emily is doing well.  She has started eating solids in hospital (jars which I didnt really want to start her with but Im happy to do it if it works for her) and is LOVING it.  Unfortunately she still wont drink anything so she is still on a drip.  As soon as she does she can come home!  Her stitches are healing nicely and I have had some wonderful smiles so Im feeling really positive at the minute!  Im home tonight and DH is staying.  He is back to work on Monday so is letting me have my last nights sleep before being at the hospital for the foreseeable....the wine is chilling as we speak  

Love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hello ladies

Hellys - glad to hear emily is doing so well, have they given any idea of when she can come home.My wine is also chilling,  
Yep maisie was fitted with her hop brace wednesday, and it killed me, nothing compared to what you have been through so should'nt complain.  She has started to roll over and was desperatly trying to crawl and she was never still now she is stationary and very frustrated, and was very distressed had they fitted her at 4 months like they were meant to she would be almost finishing with it, but we got missed, and took me weeks of phoning for them finally send her an appt for last week.  Her hip socket is not formed properly, hoping she adjusts to the brace other wise they will set her in cast, she has to wear it for 23hrs a day for 6 months.

Mananged to pick up 3 points and £60 fine last night, driving back from collecting maisie's new buggy, i was using my mobile on speaker phone, so in the eye's of the law as i was not using a handsfree as my phone was not mounted on the dash, and I was not using a handsfree kit, so I got done, even though both hands were on the wheel, I was only using it as my warning lights came on and rang dh, for some advice.but hey ho, went to the police station like a good girl this morning and took my punishment.

Suze - well done on the 8wks know exactly what you mean about the excitedly scared, remember that feeling all too well, any luck on the doppler?that site I posted a link is quite good, and you can one's up on ebay aswell

odette - what a lovely post, hope your pain soon eases, have you tried sitting with a heated lavender thing on it, I have been pinching the girls microwave dino's for my af pains, we got them to help with their colic, and they smell lovely.

Well DH has run me a bath and poured me a glass of wine. 
Take care ladies.
Love to all.
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hello girls
I was hoping that I might be able to join you? 

I have 'met' several of you before on the donor sperm thread, Helly, Bronte, TQ and my good buddy Spooks to name a few so I figure it must be a good place to be  The first trimester thread looks so busy but I keep lurking on there as well. 

You can see our history below and we are still getting used to the idea of 'being pregnant' - it still feels quite unreal. We are cautious but all the online calendars tell me I am just 9 weeks which feels good - getting closer to that 12 week figure. We saw a tiny little flickering heartbeat nearly 2 weeks ago now which was fantastic and so emotional as we were in such a state before the scan. We can't wait to see LO again in a few weeks time and hope and   all is well. 

Look forward to getting to know you all - seem to be lots of babes on here so lots of good advice. 
Isn't it great when you can join threads with bumps in the title  

TQ and Helly - I just had to say Hi and send you both  , it sounds like you are going through so much with poor little Maisie and Helly with your little girl - sorry I can't see her name from here - what brave girls it sounds like they are both being. Helly - I will have to track back a little more as I haven't read what your little girl is in hospital for. Sending them lots of  

Love to everyone
Tiny xxxxx


----------



## HellyS

OMG Tiny!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! So so happy for you - it is such an amazing feeling seeing your baby for the first time - a moment you will never forget!  Its a brilliant thread with lots of lovely ladies - a lot of which you will probably already know from the other thread, so welcome and ask away!!!  My little girl is Emily and she has severe silent gastro reflux.  She has just had an op on her tummy and diaphragm.

Enjoy your Sunday ladies
xxx


----------



## juju81

OMG, Tiny21 i remember seeing you in the donor thread, i must have missed the announcement, congatulations to you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hiya Gilrs,
Really only have seconds to let yoy know that Our beautiful beautiful Baby Son Alfie was born on his due date Thurs 14th May at 3.45pm after a 16hr labour ending in C-section. He was 9.5lb !!!
Totally gorgeous, totally precious, i am in love!
Bfeeding not so good, resorting to top up, sleeping all over the place, and i've got the tears but I can tell you i wouldnt swap him for the world.
Maz just had time to notice about your DD !!Congrats to you my lovely, isnt it wonderful ?
Will try and catch up sometime, not sure when !
Huge love to all !
Couls someone tell the girls over on DE Newbies part 12 for me ??
Cheers,
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie CONGRATULATIONS!!!  SO so so happy for you  

The tears will pass, it's so normal    Enjoy every minute with your gorgeous boy  

Pippi xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mitchie !!! 
CONGRATULATIONS
On the birth of you Son

Welcome to the world 
Alfie
  

~Dizzi~ ​


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie - congratulations!! As for the BF, get help now! In my area La Leche are outstanding and are always on hand to offer advice one-to-one, the NCT are also very good and do have properly trained people to help. There are also lots of websites and telephone lines which can be found here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=5095.0 Good luck!
Lizi.x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Oh I agree Mitchie, get help for the BF as soon as possible - i would have been lost without my local BF group xx


----------



## *ALF*

Mitchie

         

CONGRATULATIONS

ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

ALFIE

        
​
Lots of love
Dawn & Jessica


----------



## Tiny21

Mitchie
Congratulations on your new arrival, welcome little Alfie    

Helly, poor little Emily   , I hope she feels better soon. 

Hi Juju, so sorry to read your news    

Hi to everyone else.   
Tiny xx


----------



## Marielou

Welcome to the world, Alfie!
Congratulations to you all! xxxx​
Mitchie - Awww you sound so happy, so pleased to hear you are home with your baby boy!  Please do contact a BF councellor or BF support group for help re your breastfeeding, they're lovely people, honest!

Tiny - Congrtaultions! Do you have a due date so I can add you to my list?!

Dizzy - Do you have an EDD? Have you got a scan date yet? And how are you feeling? (what is this, 1001 questions?!  )

Helly - I don't know if you recall me saying my now 3 year old niece has the same diagnosis has Emily - well, now her 5 month old sister has finally been diagnosed as well, after the dr. told my sister it was 'impossible' for siblings to both have it  How is Emily now after her op?

TQ - Poor Maisie, I'm not suprised she is feeling frustrated. A friend of mine has a little girl who was in a hip brace (and plaster) until she was 13 months and she was crawling about with it on - looked very awkward but she managed it! They had trouble finding a car seat to accomodate her and the brace, have you found that problem too?

Suze - Only 3 days now until your scan, its normaly to be excitedly scared, its lovely to see the growth between scans! Totally amazing they grow so quickly!

Bronte - Poor you with the problems with your stitches  Must admit, have been thinking about my stitches these past few days (had a 2nd degree natural tear) - for me, its not so much the stitches, as I was lucky and healed as nicely as could be (but couldn't entertain the idea of sex for at least 6 months, and I can still feel it rubbing even now when we have sex - sorry for TMI I know!) but its the fact I felt myself tear - I'd had no drugs and I honestly, honestly thought I'd ripped myself in two (it actually felt like my clit had been torn off for some reason!) and the thought of it happening again is weighing on my mind! 

The baby show was lovely, had a really great day and managed to spend some money - all on Ethan though!   I did have some naked bump pics done which I can't wait to see.

Am having lots of braxton hicks now and I think baby is bobbing in and out of my pelvis, which is quite painful!

Marie xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Mitchie - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Alfie - you sound so happy!  Please do find support for bf it will be well worth it hun  

Marie - I know its not funny but your very graphic description of the tear made me    Im sure the same thing wont happen again... well I will keep my fingers crossed it doesnt.  i had an episotomy and can still feel "it" when we do it!!  I bet your photos are beautiful - bet you cant wait to see them!  you bump pic very impressive!

hi everyone else
xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Marie - I know what you mean about tearing, it's the only thing about labour/birth that I'm worried about having to go through again!  Could you talk to your midwife about it and see whether there's anything they can do to minimise the risk?  My midwife tried to support one bit of my lady parts to stop it tearing - that bit didn't tear    It was the stitches that got to me actually, I didn't realise it had happened until the dr came in to stitch me up


----------



## Spaykay

Ooooo Mitchie - how exciting, just read Maz's news  and now I get to read yours! YAHOOOOO! thrilled for you!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Just a quick me post and some advise please - will be back later to catch up properly

What did you all do about the Downs testing - we need to make our decision and feel a bit unsure - we feel we want to know so are considering the testing options. It seems the triple test is the norm but not all that reliable and then if it is a high result is amnio the only option as we wouldn't want that. Or the nuchal which we would have to pay for - that is carried out earlier, so you can't have triple test then the nuchal (say for eg if you are high risk) it seems. I may have got it wrong but our triple test would be week 12ish and the nuchal would have to be before that.  I just wondered what you did? 
Thanks girls. 

PS: Pipling & Helly - I am ignoring your 'tearing' stories


----------



## Marielou

Tiny-  wer refused the triple test because we wouldn't go on to have an amnio, and we didn't want to ruin our pregnancy by worrying   

Helly - I don't think it helped that I read on an online forum that a woman had actually torn upwards not downwards during deliery and actually torn her clit    so when I felt the pain apparently up there, I thought 'OMG, its torn!!!!!' - I hope this baby has a smaller head than Ethan, or is more forgiving and leaves my bits intact. 

Heres something that mum and I still discuss with some amazement - (you may not want to read this if you're on baby #1) after the midwife had done her stitching up, she said 'now, there was a bit of extra skin, but you won't need it so I took it off, do you want to come and have a look, Mark?'    Mark ddn't look too pleased as I don't think he wanted to look at that point but duly went down, had a look and congratulated her on her needlework   but mum and I still wonder what that piece of skin was!!   We assume it was a skin tag, I tore naturally so the tear was jagged and not neat like an episiotomy, soI assume she just tidied it up so there was no extra skin dangling down!   

Right, now you all know about my lady bits, I am off!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Maz08

Hi Ladies,

I have finally got some spare time to say hi to you all!!

Mitchie!! My cycle buddy....OMG!! I am soo happy for you and isnt he a BIG boy!! I was thinking about you all weekend but just couldnt get near the laptop! Its such a lovely feeling having the baby of your dreams...cant really find the words to describe it  
I havent had a chance to read through the posts yet but will catch up. 
Melissa is just gorgeous! she is a very cuddly baby and just everything i want. Her weight was 8lb 7oz and a semi elective c-section due to 3 trials of induction that didnt work so I am glad i went straight to the section after reading Mitchies 16 hour labour!! (poor thing Mitchie) I havent had a chance to get a pic etc but will do as soon  as i can and update the pic, and she looks just excactly as the 4d scan lol i dont know why i thought she wouldnt  
Hope all you girls are well and i will be on as soon as i can again, need precious sleep!!

Love Maz x


----------



## juju81

Marielou - I'm sorry but i am sitting here laughing my   off at your graphic story!!  Its not funny, I apologise for laughing ( ).  I do honestly hope it doesnt happen again (sounds like you had a bit of a ****** tuck after birth  ).  I am sure you will be fine becuase you have already been 'stretched' down there by Ethan, maybe tell your midwife/cons your concerns

xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie      

I am scared now! prehaps I should join this thread again when I reach third Tri  
EDD is 11-01-10 according to FF's due date calc and Ive no scan date yet  
although may know more tommorrow as the community midwife has been trying to get hold of me 

Big Hellos to everyone, I am still just trying to keep up, and get to know you all  

I will post sagin before the week is out 

~Dizzi~


----------



## going it alone

Re tearing, my friend split her clit, she joked that even with two, her husband still couldn't find it afterwards. The nurse came in to stitch her up with glasses like Olive from On the Buses and looked up and said that "it wasn't going to look as good as before." I can't remember which of two births this was for, but her second labour was only 11 minutes long. As for tearing on a more personal note, I had a fair amount of embroidery too. I didn't want to ask how many stitches or how bad it was, ignorance is bliss.
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## CalamityJ

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS MITCHIE

      [/fly]

CJ xxx


----------



## eli..g

Congratulations Mitchie

' Alfie '
I love the name



Love e xx​


----------



## eli..g

Congatulations Maz

Meilissa, How lovely!



Love E xx


----------



## eli..g

Gowd, i'm hoggin the board tonight!!!

You ladies have made me cringe from head to toe!!!  Yikes!!

Cricky, has anyone actually had an easy birth!!

Graet to hear yor enjoyed your day out marie... it must have been loely to go out with a handbag for a chane instead of a weighty baby sac!!

Tiny...great to see you here!! FAb news xx

Been to docs today, both of us, fin has ecxma and is covered in itchy patches bless him, got cream and something else for the bath i think
I still have problems with c section area, sharp pains and lumps.  Got to go for a scan, may be something left behind she said!   

Helly, good to hear emily is feeling better and enjoying some proper food xx

TQ, poor masie, hope she gets used to her hip brace soon. xx

Love to all xx


----------



## Marielou

Eli - I actually had an 'easy' birth - just 4 hours long and no drugs, it was just the tearing when he came out   But, it wasn't a negative experiance it was quite positive and I laugh about it now so I can't be all that traumatised!  

Dizzi - Sorry if I scared you, honestly, it wasn't that bad! (ummm can you remind me of this in about ooooh 8 weeks time?!  ) Oh yes, got a sneak preview of sims3 last night, one of DH's friends is a graphic designer for lots of different pc games and gets previews and let me see it - was pretty good but I only got to make a family and put them in a house and go through the tutorial, not much difference yet but I didn't have an instruction book or hadn't even read much about it, butI have ordered a copy!

juju - DH joked that I was a 'born again virgin' after the ****** tuck    He said some people pay a lot of money for that! 

Maz - You sound so blissfully happy with Melissa, is lovely to hear   

Right, off to get ready for toddlers,

Marie xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Bit of a me post I'm afraid. My parents have been away in Switzerland for 5 days and it's been a 'mare! Started with being unable to get Granny on the phone (bear in mind, she's in Dorset and I'm in Leicestershire) ended up with me tracking her down to a A&E department in Somerset where she'd been admitted following a fall. What I didn't know until that point was that my Aunty (who normally lives with her, though she does have her own, less nice place 5 mins away) wasn't there and had gone AWOL (later turned out she was in a drunk in town and had gone to her home). Couldn't raise my other Aunty as she had also gone away. And the hospital wont tell me anything because I'm not next of kin! Anyway, all sorted now, Aunty 1 is in her own filth at her flat but sobering up, Aunty 2 is back home and has gone to visit and my parents are now returning. I get to come down this BHw/e to reassure myself that all will be ok. (And give everyone a stiff talking to!!)

As for tearing - 9lbs8oz and barely a graze! My secret? LOTS of pelvic floor exercises and plenty of olive oil massages as well as a 'supportive' midwife and plenty of panting! It can be done!!

GTG, Mila is waking up and she's not happy!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - What a nightmare. It's awful being too far away to be able to help. My mum's side of our family is in Australia, as is one of my closest friends and it's awful only being able to be on the end of a phone line. Some of my family are in Lincolnshire and still too far to nip round at the drop of a hat. Hope you can go and bang some heads together next week.

Libby's birth was bliss, it was only when Amelie decided to spin round and I needed rotational forceps. Mine was more medical than natural due to pre-eclampsia (and twins) but a great epidural and not an ounce of pain. I had planned to massage olive oil but never got round to it, (both time and physically). 

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## spooks

another quickie from me    
hello to everyone 

firstly, lizi   sounds like a nightmare - hope it's all sorted now

 to maz   


 to mitchie 

big hello to Tiny    - so pleased to see you here (started crying when I saw your post!)  

Marie - shouldn't laugh but your posts were hysterical! Reminded me of a late night american plastic surgery show I saw once - your hubby is right - people pay a fortune to have that kind of thing done to their lady bits. Wonder what it was she got rid of though   

For all those about to give birth - can I just say that I really, really enjoyed the whole experience and can't wait to do it again. 
I had no pain relief at all even though I needed stitches and my consultant said I had the toughest perenium he'd ever known!   when babies head was out he asked me if I went horse riding and I just thought he was making conversation so said ' no, do you?'  
Think my yoga and acupuncture definately helped. 
okay off now,   much love to everyone - hope you're all well,
special hugs to  little emily and maisie


----------



## HellyS

you ladies are all mad!!!  These birth stories are great.  So spooks do you horseride?      Really brighten my day reading these!

Sorry to hear you have been having a nightmare Lizi - Go and bang some heads lady!

Sam - I can imagine it would be rather difficult to massage with a twin bump - I had started struggling to wipe my bits n bobs and I wasnt full term  

We are still in hospital - cant wait to get home and be together as a family - the days are dragging and I am missing being able to do normal things with Emily - feel like we are loosing so much precious time.  I know its nothing in the grand scheme of things but we have had some lovely days when we could have been out and about together    Never mind, musnt grumble - a lot of people would kill to be in our posiition even if it is stuck in hospital - onwards and upwards!!!

Love to you all
Helly & Emily 
xxx


----------



## spooks

helly I've only ever been horse riding once in my life when I was 7 - don't think that would've toughened it up! and no the consultant doesn't go horse riding either


----------



## *Suze*

hey ladies

sorry for the quick post........

Helly - sorry to hear your still in hospital with emily....hope your home soon honey  

just to let you know all went well at the scan today  baby measured 21.4mm so was perfect for 8 weeks and 5 days (i may even be tempted to add a ticker on sat when i'll be 9 weeks  ) so have been discharged from the clinic and am seeing the midwife on tuesday...OMG me seeing a midwife!! its all so surreal  

hi to everyone else and by the way i love the birth stories ladies....made me chuckle  

love a very very happy yet tired
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

Thats fantastic news Suze!!!  Enjoy meeting your midwife, it is surreal but its even more surreal when she starts talking to you about the baby!!!  And even more mad is when you have the baby and the nurses and midwives keep referring to you as mummy - I kept ignoring them until I realised they were talking to me    Look forward to seeing your ticker  

Spooks    

love to all
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Awww Suze, so pleased all was well with your little baby - and yes, you must make that all important ticker!    I still get such a high from seeing the midwife, Mark thinks I'm mad but its such a special time and really you don't get to see them all that much (and even less this time round   ) so each time is a real treat!  

I have a scan next week to check on the baby's growth, bet s/he is all squashed up in there! 

Helly - Sorry you're still in hospital   any idea when you might come home? 

spooks - ^lmao^ at the dr asking if you go horse-riding and your response! ^lmao^ 

Lizi - I am going to try panting more and pushing less this time I hope - my body just wanted to push and push and was doing it all by itself, which might be a factor in me tearing    Also will try the olive oil massage, do you know when you can start this or is it an anytime thing?  Mark is going to trim the lady garden this evening so I might ask him to massage away with the oil as well   

Marie xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Suze - what great news!  It's great seeing them all snuggled in there isn't it?  

Marie - ha ha i made rick trim my lady garden before I gave birth too!  Get that olive oil out ;0)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lizi    

Marie I Love that new picture guess were not landing at yours tonight for a Sim fest 

Suze Great news on the scan 

Helly  

Just a quick post as we are off Swimming for 7 and I havn't packed yet
I have a scan date and a midwife booking in appoinment on the 8th & 13th of June respectivly, 
and my SIL has just offered us her moses basket   so all in all things are creeping forward quietly,
Ive had terrible headachesso have been on the pc a bit less, I am reading though and trying to keep up,   to everyone

~Dizzi~


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Suze - Wonderful news     definatley time for a ticker    As you've been discharged from the clinic does that mean you have finished with the intralipids? You just on steroids now?  Enjoy your time with the midwife, it is very surreal - still haven't got my head round actually being a mummy  

Bronte - Oscar sounds as though he's do wonderfully with his weight gain. Sorry to hear you've been suffering though, hope you are well on the mend soon.

Helly - sorry to hear you are still in hospital.  Sending Emily lots of positive vibes that she starts drinking again soon   

Marie - love the new pic  

Marie & Pip - you both obviously have alot more faith in your DH's than I do - there was no way DH was coming anywhere near me with a razor.....................................

Sorry, but going to leave it there, Jess down, DH away (so I have the remote) and lots of chocolate calling........

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## spooks

Marie - what a lovely picture - you look very serene and gorgeous  

Suze     so pleased all went well today, enjoy it  

Helly - hope the hospital are looking after you aswell as emily -do you have a bed or are you sleeping on a recliner? Take Care of yourself too  

Dizzi - hope the headache clears up - make sure you get your water intake every day  

Just a note about shaving the lady garden - At my hospital they now ask you not to shave your bits before the birth as it can cause infections and that they will do it for you if necessary! Suited me fine as I couldn't get to it and like tawny didn't trust DH. (they didn't shave mine so it must've been fine as it was) 

Just breast fed Baby spooks and she's been sound asleep for last hour and half without having the bottle after it     feel like this is progress! 
But I will inevitably force feed her just formula milk at next feed to make sure she's had enough    need a bit more confidence in it all I guess 

night all


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Everyone

I've been awol for a while (I'm sure you all missed me   ) as my Dad and Step-Mum have been visiting from Oz.  We had a lovely time and it was so great to see my Dad with his Grandson - something I thought I'd never see - it was very emotional.

I attempted a baby swimming session last week which was a bit of a nightmare to say the least!  Benjamin screamed for the entire half-hour.  The teacher thought he may be a little cold so I'm going to get him a wet-suit to wear next week and in the meantime she suggested I try getting him in the bath with me for a while to get him used to being in more water.  Well we did that the first time this morning and it wasn't quite so bad as the pool but he still wasn't very impresssed but I will persevere!

I will try to read back and catch up and then keep up!

Love to all.

CJxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All !
just a very quick hello to all. hello All !!
Mmmmmmmmmmm intersting reading all the birth stories, kinda glad mine ended in a c/s now   no tearing or trouble 'down there' after at all. Even the 16 hr labour before that has faded from my memory.
Life with our Alfie is surreal, we are in a totally new world now. I feel so complete and happy and totally totally adore him.
We havent mastered the breast feeding, well, Alfie has latched on well, but i dont seem to be producing enough, even tho he is on my boobies every 2 or 3 hrs and i express for 10 mins after each time too. We top him up with 2-3oz of formula after that too and he still only goes 2-3 hrs  
Any advice on getting baby to sleep on their backs ? Alfie hates it and wakes every time we put him down  
But anyway, cant believe we have reached day 9 of parenting and i am on here talking about MY BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love and luck to all bumps, babies and beyonds
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Mitchie - my girls always fed every 2 to 3 hours for at least the first 8 weeks, so in my experience he sounds normal!
Marie - I did it from 30weeks but some books say to leave it as late as 34 weeks. BTW I didn't trim, I used Veet.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Mitchie - 2-3 hours sounds normal to me as well!  Newborns particularly in the first few weeks feed very very often as they're trying to establish the milk supply - so the more he feeds, the more he's getting you to make, which is all very normal and just what you want really   The recommendation for BF now is to feed on demand rather than a set 4 hourly scheduele, you're doing really well    

CJ - I expect once Benjamin gets used to the feel of being in water and is a little warmer he'll start to enjoy it   

spooks - sounds like you and baby spooks are making some good progress   

Gotta go, DH is sulking that I am at the pc, not him!  

Marie xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> cant believe we have reached day 9 of parenting and i am on here talking about MY BABY !


Mitchie I got a lump in my throat reading that hun  Congratulations once again hun, Take care OK.

BIG hellos to everyone, sorry not to do a full and proper post, 
feel shattered today so reading and running on my threads before going for a snooze 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Maz08

Hi Ladies,

I am just about back in the land of the living after my c-section and sleep deprevation! Finally got the chance to add a new ticker and a pic of Melissa. I havent had a chance to read through all the posts but i hope everyone is well and those bumps are moving quickly to babies on the list its just wonderful  
CJ - I laughed at the thought of baby B in a little wet suit now that is a pic i so want to see!!!   I just can imagine it would be difficult to get a baby into one?? or are they easier than they look!
Mitchie - We have had a few nights of major wind with Melissa and its so upsetting as i have been trying to do everything to help, we have got her on infacol before each feed and its helping great, gripe water says only for 3months plus. I know how you feel, its so hard to actually believe that that little bundle there is yours...makes me   to think about it but in a happy way!!
LOve Maz x


----------



## *ALF*

A very quickie..........

Suze - was just scrolling back to last page and saw your ticker, my eyes welled up   (happy tears of course) soooooooooooooo very pleased to see it there


----------



## eli..g

Seems its been quiet here lately, hope you are all well.

We had a fab bank holiday weekend, with a bbq for hubbys 40th. A trip to the zoo and a day out with family.  Lovely weather here helped!!

Maz    hoppe little ones windy problems soon end.  I know how you feel, we suffered with that too.

Mitchie... F wouldnot sleep on ti back to start with just on his side, we bought a side rest pillow, he used that a couple of nights.  But then I realised i'd put him on his side and he'd eventuall yroll to his back if i left him.
Dont know the answer if alfie is only happy on tummy though.

F is at last stating to show signs of wanting to move around, not rolling but is sitting and lunging himself at things well!!
Hope you all well.  xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Maz08 said:


> CJ - I laughed at the thought of baby B in a little wet suit now that is a pic i so want to see!!!  I just can imagine it would be difficult to get a baby into one?? or are they easier than they look!


*Maz * - haha yes I had wondered about the wet suit when it was mentioned to me.... but they are wrap-around so nice and easy. We just ordered one from E-bay for £9.99 - bargain, everywhere else was £16+ Love Melissa's pic, she's a real little cutie!

*Eli..g* - Hubby's 40th birthday weekend sounded perfect

Benjamin had his 2nd jabs this morning and cried as each one was done  but he stopped straight after and is now sleeping it off.... hopefully he'll be ok when he wakes up, last time he was very grizzly all afternoon and his cry changed from normal .... it was very upsetting! Calpol is on standby for him, whisky is on standby for me  

I'm doing a 3-day diet to lose the few pounds that I put on last week with loads of pub lunches before we go way next week to see family to eat yet more pub lunches! I'm so not looking forward to cottage cheese for lunch  but last time I did this diet I lost 5lb so gotta stick with it 

CJxxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hello ladies,

Hope you are well, just a flying visit, just wanted to say thank you for all your kind comments and support over Maisie and her brace, she had a check up this morning, and we have escaped not having her put in plaster, she is happy enough that she is wearing it long enough, and happy that most of the time she is tolerating it, so we are back in 6wks for another check up.  Lily is being so good about it all, and was an angel during maisie's appt, just hope maisie behaves herself during Lily's.  , that little monkey does'nt know how to be good.

I am feeling a bit better about it all, feel phyiscally sick about the thought of going back to work in september, just want to be a SAHM, but needs must.

Lots of love to all, I do try and read and keep up. Will pop back when I have a bit more time.
xxxx


----------



## Mitchie

Hi Girls,
Thanx 4 all advice again. Have thrown the towel in on BFeeding i'm afraid, after 1hr 45 mins with Alfie on the boob yday and then he only slept for 45 mins again, just as i'd finished expressing, i thought thats it a cant physically function like this anymore.      feel majorly dissapointed but also kinda relieved that after all the fumbling about with BF, expressing, sterilising the pump each time plus the bottles etc, we can hopefully now establish some kind of feasible routine PLUS more importantly Alfie has a good, filling meal inside of him. 
Maz; How gorgeous is Melissa !!!! Adorable baby !! Me thinks Alfie should meet her ! We went and got some infacol 2day, it may have worked            (alongside switching to bottles only) as he took 4 oz of formula 2day and has slept for over 2 hours inbetween !! Are you Bfeeding M ?
Gotta go, must use this time to do some jobs around here !!
Love to you all me ole buddies,
Soz no more personals
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Mitchie - you need to do what is right for you and your family so don't feel bad


----------



## Maz08

Mitchie - LOL yes I think Alfie my have a little gf already ..tho he would be her toy boy of one day!!!     
The infacol has been great for her settled her alot more, I am glad Alfie has found it working too. Your bf sounds like a nightmare, tho you are lucky to of given it a try, when in hospital I tried only once as I couldnt get her to latch on and there was no midwives to help so gave up and I am bottle feeding her, tho I am glad as she is on 4oz feeds every 3-4 hours and putting on weight so thats the main thing. Its great that this site is here as I am finding it good comfort to know all the things I am unsure about I am not the only one!! I am sure you have made the right decision for Alfie  

Love Maz x


----------



## going it alone

Mitchie - I remember feeling exactly the same.  I tried my best and it didn't work as well as I hoped, but by trying for the first few days, you did the mist important bit. I felt as though I was putting too much pressureon myself and as soon as I switched to bottles for more of thier feeds, I relaxed, they fed better, slept better and were obviously more happy. As Pippi said, you do what's best for you and your family. Love to all
Sam x


----------



## *ALF*

Mitchie - Well done on giving the BF such a good go.  I also know exactly how you feel, J and I had lots of problems and like Sam, I think I put alot of pressure on myself in those first few weeks, unneccesary pressure, as J was sooooooooooooo much happier when we started topping her up and she had a full tummy (surprising that one isn't it!!!!!), she put herself straight into a 3hr routine, went to sleep straight after a feed and slept for longer, it was obvioulsy the right thing to do for her and therefore me and my sanity  

Helly - how is little Emily getting on, any progress on getting her to drink again? Does she take solids okay? How are you coping with all this?

TQ - good to hear Maisie is coping well with her brace and   for managing to escape the plaster 

Bronte - how's little Oscar getting on? Are you feeling any better yourself now?

Only a short one as lots to do whilst Jess naps............

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

I also had to give up BF - never really got established tbh, Benjamin never got the hang of it and so I expressed for about 8 weeks although hardly anything came out I put myself under so much pressure.  I personally think there is way too much external pressure and I felt like a complete failure which is why I kept it up for 8 weeks and put myself through hell.  Once I had given up completely everything fell into place and was much easier.

CJxxx


----------



## LLM

Hi Girls,

Just a flying visit as I'm on borrowed time waiting for the girls to wake up. I'm tweaking their routine and trying to get them to go 4 hourly instead of 3 hourly as it seemed like I was constantly waking them for feeds and then they were too sleepy to feed and only took half their bottle. Aiming to get near to 3pm but I keep hearing squeaks so I doubt we'll get there!!

I was very disappointed that I couldn't BF the girls but it's much easier to bottle feed twins, it means others can help out and I always try to arrange visitors/visits around feeding time so there's another pair of hands!! I have stopped expressing as it was stressing me out too much. It was yet another job that I had to fit in, along with extra washing up and sterilising so now the girls are on formula and they seem to sleep well. The feed at 10:30pm and then sleep through to 4am and then through until 7am which is fab and I can function like a human being!!

Congrats on all the new arrivals, I don't have time for personals but I'm thinking of you all.

Gotta dash, Izzy is starting to shout so I'd better get the bottles knocked up!

Lou xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Lou you did (and are doing!) so well, I'm in awe of you!  The girls are beautiful you must be so proud :0)

P xx


----------



## Mitchie

Girls thank-you SO SO SO much for your words of wisdom, it is SO reassuring that i'm not the only one, and many of you have been in the same boat. I am very sad about it, but i knew i couldnt go on like that for any longer.
Alfie is becoming much more settled i think. DH has been utterly utterly amazing, for a manly man who's had no prior experience with babies/children he has been unbelievably brilliant, capable and patient, i have to say it has made me love him deeper than ever.
Lou; Fab to hear from you, sounds like you are doing amazing  
Hiya everybod, big hugs to all 
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

hello all  
just a very quick one tonight, 
it's comforting to read all your BF experiences - it's sooo, sooo hard - how can something natural be so difficult? I'm still breast and bottle feeding and some days think 'I've cracked it' and then next day think 'I'm cracking up'   
I'm going to stick with it for the time being because I'm not ready to let it go just yet but when baby number 2    comes I think I will be much better at it. I'm alarmed at the tiny amount I manage to express - had a bit of a celebration the other day when I got 60 mls   
But when Baby spooks was sick after BF (which has never happened before and was the result of a spicy meal I think) I was chuffed at the amount which came back up    (looked much more than 60 mls to me!) I've tried all sorts to increase milk supply but nothing seems to work really - think most of the time baby spooks uses me as a dummy  

and whilst I'm on the subject has anyone else noticed that complete strangers ask if you're breast or bottle feeding           no wonder we feel so much pressure. 

 aaagh feel much better now I've got that off my chest  

Has anyone got any handy tips or knows a link on here for bottle feeding? 
At the moment I put a bottle in a thermos bag which lasts for four hours and make up the feed as it's needed so that I don't have to wait as long for the kettle to boil etc. And I use the ready made cartons when little spooks can't wait or I haven't got it in me to BF . 
Mrs dee posted 'FORMULA milk, making bottles, storing....' (not sure of exact link sorry) and people have posted the different ways they do it . 

anyway - I only posted to say mitchie   well done on deciding to do the right thing for you and your dh sounds like a fab daddy 


lovely to hear from you LLM - bet you've got your hands full 

lots of love to everyone

What are people's plans for their DH/DP's father day? I bought a card for DH last week and was crying (with happiness and sheer disbelief that we are parents)  in the shop     

What did other people do for their first father's day as parents? I'd like to do something really special but am not sure what  

gotta go -bed is calling night all


----------



## eli..g

JUst a quicki as have a mountain of ironing calling me!!

On the bf subject... i only managed 6 weeks, and felf a strange mix of sadness and relief when I had to give up.  I still have those same mix of emotions about it , but now in the big scheme of things as long as he was fed somehow and I managed to function, all was well.  

As long s you do what suits you and baby, not everyone else then you'll all be happy!!

Great to ha=ear from you LLm


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

I thought I'd take advantage of 2 sleeping daugters to come on here!! Maisie and Chloe are doing really well after spending 3 weeks in the Neonatal Unit. I was kept in hospital for a week as I developed really high blood pressure after my emergency cesarean and am still on tablets to get it back to normal. It was really hard leaving hospital and leaving the girls in the unit and I felt really guilty but we visited them every day. I had to go back into hospital last weekend to stay as the nurses needed me there to try and breastfeed them all the time and they would only be allowed home once they started putting on weight with breastfeeding alone. Luckily, that only took 4 days to happen so we were finally allowed home on Tuesday. At the moment they're feeding 4 hourly as that's the routine they had in the hospital so that suits me fine!! I'm still managing to breastfeed but I do them one at a time so it does take a while. Everyone tells me I'll need to tandem feed them for my own sanity but I'm quite scared to do that!! I tried in the hospital but as they were so small, they both kept falling off the breast. I quite like doing them individually at the moment as it gives me one on one time with each of them.

I still can't believe they're really ours and that they're home!! It felt like we'd never get them home!! DH is besotted with them - I can't believe how lucky we are.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## Ging ging

just a flying visit

Snoopygirl - I fed them seperatly like you, even though it takes ages, at least you get that one on one time, and I still feed them seperatly now, it gives them time alone with mummy or daddy. Glad the girls are doing so well.

oh - was hoping to do more personals but Maisie has woken, little monkey, that girl gives a whole new meaning to cat / power nap.

take care ladies, I will pop back soon.
Love to all.
xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

I got really fed up with people asking me how I was feeding Benjamin..... especially as BF wasn't working and it really pee'd me off when anyone said "oh, that's a shame".... made me feel SO much better about it    I think its such a personal thing to ask and nobody's business really!  It took me ages to feed Benjamin out with a bottle in case anyone thought I was a bad mother.  I am so relieved that I'm not the only one who found problems with BF - I felt that once again my body had let me down and although I had actually managed to have a baby, I now couldn't feed him.

A friend of mine who has twins is fed up with people asking if she'd had IVF (which she did).... I mean we wouldn't dream of asking how other people conceived their children - can you imagine?  Oh, so did you conceive at home/in bed/al fresco?  What position were you in? Did it take long?  How many attempts did you have?!  Hmmmm could be interesting! 

Re bottle-feeding: we fill several bottles at a time with water, store in the fridge, when needed stand in boiled water for 5 mins, then add the formula.  If we are out we also use the thermos bags and make up when needed - we always have several cartons in the bag on standby and a one-bottle steriliser in the car just in-case.

What a lovely day - I've no idea why I chose today to go to Ikea!!!  Oh well!

CJxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

CJ - it is reassuring to find you are not the only one who struggled with breastfeeding.  I joined a postnatal group when Jess was 8 weeks old, of the 8 people there all 8 had tried to breast feed but only 2 had managed to establish it properly and they managed to keep it going for several months - so a success rate of 25%!!!!!!!!!!

Re bottle feeding - we went round the houses doing all sorts but we settled with filling a days worth of bottles with water every evening and then just leaving them on the side to cool (lids on etc).  We would then just add the formula when it was needed and Jess took it at room temp - if you can get your babies to take it at room temp it's sooooooooooooo much easier as you don't have to carry thermos' around when out and about or having a screaming baby waiting whilst the water re-heats.  Bottles filled with boiled water stay sterile for 24 hours.

Vick - welcome home to your two little bundles    it must be great all being home as a family.

Right off to get some pizza.....

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## *ALF*

Oh CJ forgot to say..... the worst/most stupid question I was ever asked (by more than one person) was 'Are you feeding her?' ............. well of course I am, what do you think I'm doing leaving her to starve............................. what they actually meant was are you breastfeeding her? as if there is no acceptable alternative - I could have bopped them one


----------



## eli..g

It certainly has surprised me how rude and blunt people are about it all!  LIke its anyone elses business!!!!

Welcome home snoopy... yeah!!

ANd like DAwn... WE did the same and give it to F atroom temperature.  ANd now he even takes his solids cold!!  

Today I feel like a real mummy.  Me and Fin had a lovely day in the garden, paddling pool out, cossies on, and lots of factor 50!  Well for fin anway i forgot about me and am now very red!!


----------



## spooks

evening all  

wow vick - you had a lot of pressure on you to bf - well done for managing it. hope you are all well

tawny     laughed at your last comment 

great tips for bottle feeding-  thankyou everyone   - i didn't know you could get a whole days bottles ready in advance then add the formula as and when it's needed -  life has just got easier  
just wondering how well the powder mixes in room temp water though we also have to add gavisgon to the feed. I will try it out. luckily baby spooks loves her food (wherever it's from) and will drink it at any temperature. 

eli g - moisturise well  

calamity - ikea  on a lovely sunny day -you must be nuts!  

tq - how you doing? 
i am so in awe of mummies 2 twins - can't imagine how you do it    


i have another question for you now that my bottle feeding one has been answered.

to have a dummy or not ........
(i'm becoming very high maintenance - sorry )

baby spooks seems to love chewing her hand and last night was even sucking on the slats of her crib. i know she definately isn't hungry when she does this so am thinking that a soother seems more sensible ?? i just don't want her to end up relying on it. 

that's all for now

evening all, take care, spooks


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks -

powder & room temp - some brands of formula seem to mix better than others, we've used both SMA and Aptamil, Aptamil seems to mix better, SMA just seems to leave a bit of a residue on inside of the bottle - both fine though. Can't help with the gavison though.

dummys - J has one, but I don't let her have it when she's playing, she only has it to go to sleep and when in the pushchair and carseat (although trying to cut out the pushchair and car seat). I hate seeing toddlers with them in their mouths all the time and trying to talk with them, hence reducing it's use.  Think it really is a personal thing, if she's chewing/sucking her hand I'd be tempted to see if she is going to become a thumb/finger sucker.......................................


----------



## spooks

thanks dawn, nearly gave it to her last night but dh was working and i couldn't decide by myself. the dummy has now moved from the cupboard to the steriliser so it looks like i'll be giving it to her today. i like to take things in small steps  

no more questions for today but it is early....
looks like another glorious day, have fun everyone


----------



## Mitchie

Hi All !
Just to respond to the formulka query, and just agreeing with whats been said i guess. We too went all round the houses finding the 'right/proper/most recent ' advice, and now we make up 4/5 bottles of boiled water, leave out on the side and just add formula as we need it. Dont always warm it up as Alfie seems to take it however. We havent fed outside the house yet !! But we have a container that we can measure out seperate amounts of formula in, and will just take the bottles of boiled cooled water, and give to A at room temp i think. 
Havin a bit of trouble with supposedly 'slow flow teats', going out to get some more today, the Tommy Tippee closer to nature seem to suit A the best, the others just make him gulp and splutter and get agiatated.
Dummies; We only use it to try and pacify A off to sleep if he doesnt drop off at end of feed. Or to pacify him when he wakes early to try and make him last 2 hrs between feeds !! YES he still isnt managing 3 hrs yet   Am i bad for getting frustrated about this at 3am and 5am and 7am ?? DH bless him does 9pm til 2am, i feel i shouldnt be whinging 1 bit, i am really the luckiest girl  
Anyway, glad i can put my twopence worth of advice on for a change instead of being the constant needy one ! 
Loads of love, Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitchie

OK i'm back to being the needy one  
Does anyone put their little ones to bed upstairs at night while you are still downstairs ?? We usually have Alfie in the carrycot downstairs with us til we go to bed, then he's in the room with us in his moses basket. BUT 2nite i've put him to bed upstairs while we are still downstairs, and i feel awful ?! Obviously got the monitor camera on him, etc but  cant relax now. Is it too soon 
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maz08

Evening Ladies,

The bottlefeeding - I have also been making the bottles up with water in advance and adding formula as needed (as advised by my midwife) so i am glad that you girls are doing this also   
The Dummys - I too have bought the tommee tippee close to nature dummys but havent yet given them to M yet as wasnt sure if i wanted her to get attached to them, have you found this is the case when they start??
Mitchie - I put M in the bedroom with monitor on last night but must admit I spent half the time looking in on her anyway!!   I thought it was too soon for her but DH thought its as good a time as any to get her use to being there on her own (I wasnt sure if i was being over protective!) God this is all so confusing and hard isnt it??! 
M has a little sticky eye has anyone got any advise on what to bathe it in? I have just been using water but its not clearing, thanks girls you are all great!!  

Love Maz x


----------



## Mitchie

Thanx for that Maz, we are on the same journey arent we !
Is M in your room,  or her own ?
Alfie also has a sticky eye !! We're just using cooled boiled water at mo, but must admit its looking a bit green now so will mention it to midwife who's coming on Tues to sign us off !!
Girls, you know all about silent reflux on here.....................could my Alfie have it ?? He will often get pains in his tummy while feeding and grimace and hunch up and get upset. is that reflux or typical wind/colic ? whats the difference 
God i'm a worrier


----------



## Maz08

Ha Ha!! Mitchie we are so on the same journey!! but its great that I dont feel alone on it  
We got signed off week past friday from  Midwife and have already met the health visitor who has weighed Melissa and was very happy, she is back on Tuesday too and thought I would mention the eye to her too, think we can compare notes once we get the advice! 
You know, Melissa does the same, brings her legs up and crys quite hard sometimes and was wondering if it was more than just wind too!! heck I think we have babies that are soo the same!! like i said before its good to know i am not alone looking at all these things. My widwife did say that she would have days that she would be constipated and there was a couple of days last week when she didnt do a dirty nappy as often as she had been (sorry TMI!) have you found that too? 
I am as needy as everyone on here Mitchie, your not alone!!

Love Maz x


----------



## LiziBee

Ahhh, the worries of a new parent, I remember it well! Soooo much more relaxed second time around!
Re dummies. R had one M doesn't but only because she wont take it! R was really sucky baby and still sucks her fingers (which made it really easy to ditch the dummy at 2nd birthday). 
Re tummy gripes. You may find a dummy will help here as sucking eases the pain, however if you are still BF and are within the first 6weeks it may be better to let them suck on you as this will boost your milk supply. Frankly nothing short of bucket loads of infacol, mummy-as-dummy and some pretty rigorous winding post-feeding would do for my girls and we still had a 'witching-hour'!
Re Sticky eyes, breastmilk straight into the eye is by far and away the best thing and sorts it out really well, otherwise its cotton wool dipped in cooled boiled water, wipe inside to outside edge just once then discard the cotton and go again with a new piece until it's all gone. They can't prescribe anything until about 6months I think!

Really sorry to hear that so many have been having a tough time over breastfeeding, it must be awful for you. Just remember there is a lot of expert help out there but sadly you do have to ask (even scream) for it in plenty of time as it always seems to to take so long for the forces to be mobilised . I am really glad I pushed on through and got help as it has been such a rewarding experience and as a kind of 'payback' I'm now volunteering with my local sure-start centre as a 'peer-supporter' for a breastfeeding cafe (Marie, is this what you do too?) Whatever happens I hope you find some peace and get to really enjoy your new babies as this time is so precious.

Rosa is now doing potty-training. We are on day 4 and only one accident today (today is the day you stop hassling them and wait for them to ask for the potty) so I think she's doing really well however tomorrow will be a real test as she's clearly coming down with a nasty cold.

Love to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Lizzi

Re BF help - nobody could have screamed for help louder than me and I did get lots, perhaps too much in a way as I didn't find the advice consistent and ended up being totally confused and stressed out by it all.  One HCA in the hospital practically molested me (about which I made a formal complaint) and totally put me off until I came home where I tried again.  Unfortunately Benjamin would not latch on no matter what I did and my milk supply seemed to diminish v.quickly.  I had assistance with latching and hired a pump and none of it made improvements for either of us.  I tried NHS and NCT help.  Anyhow, I expressed for as long as I could to give Benjamin all the benefits but finally had to give up for my own sanity so that I could relax and enjoy my son. I am beginning to make peace with it but its very difficult when your made to feel like you let your baby down.  I think that BF "trainers" and support people need to reassure expectant and new Mums that they have not failed if it doesn't work out for some reason.

CJ x


----------



## LiziBee

CJ - 
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

This way to our new home ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196306.msg3062614#msg3062614

This thread will now be locked.


----------

